# Remedy-first draft



## Frivle Dilby

This is my first time posting this, and only one other person has read it. It needs a lot of work so any comments would be helpful. Right now I have been working on this for... Longer than I care to say. I am about 60,000 words in and I figure I'm a quarter to a third of the way through the story I want to tell. Don't worry, I've decided to post it in small bits, one chapter at a time. Besides, that will give me a chance to keep writing and post regularly. Hope you enjoy it and please comment even if you hate it. ;-)

i
Perfect Day​
    Thin rays of light were shining through the loosely fitted boards of Simon's home. And from the angle of the light, he guessed it was nearly noon. Even on a day like today, he could sleep in late. He closed his eyes against the sunlight in a futile attempt to return to sleep when from outside a familiar voice called, "Simon, wake up!"
    Astrid had been awake since dawn, but seeing no sign of Simon, had decided to let him sleep. She would let him hear about her hours of waiting later. "Simon, wake up!", she called again, this time a little louder. When no answer returned, she pushed back the sheet that acted as a door to the small home and with a rushing leap yelled, "Wake up!" With a crash, she landed on Simon, who was sprawled across a small pile of hay, which he used for a bed.
    With a groan, he opened his eyes and managed a small laugh that sounded more like a strangled cough. "Isn't it bad luck to see the bride before the wedding?", he said jokingly, but then realized his situation. His face turned red as he realized that only inches over him, pinning him to the ground, was the girl he had come to see as the most beautiful woman in the world. He saw her pale blue eyes and could feel her long, sandy blonde hair tickling his face.
    She was so close, he could feel her breathing, but just as fast as he realized what had happened, the spell was broken as another voice came into the shack, "Aren't you two supposed to wait until tonight for that?" Gabriel, the best friend of both Simon and Astrid, stood hunched in the doorway. At about six feet and ten inches tall, he had to duck a little to fit into the short room.
    "You're just jealous," said Simon as he and Astrid sat up.
    "You're right. Astrid is pretty cute," Gabe replied with a grin.
    "Hey, that's my wife you're flirting with."
    "Not yet, she isn't,"said Gabe as he grabbed Simon by the front of his tunic and lifted him off the ground. "I'll have him back before the ceremony," he called over his shoulder as he left the room.
    Astrid rose and moved to the door to watch as they walked away. "Don't take too long," she called and in return received two waves.
    It didn't take long for Simon and Gabe to reach their destination--a natural spring in the forest just out of sight of the small cluster of houses that was their town. Simon quickly stripped off his clothing and hung it on a low hanging branch of a willow tree that grew by the spring. He noticed the ceremonial wedding robes on another branch not far away.
    "I've never worn clothes that fancy, before," Simon said to Gabe, who was already waist deep in the pool.
    "You'll never get another chance, either, so you better enjoy it," Gabe laughed. The water was cold and Simon shivered as he began washing himself. "Are you excited?" Gabe asked and it was only then that Simon noticed the awkward silence that had fallen.
    "I guess so," he replied.
    "What do you mean you guess so?" Gabe gasped. "If it were me, I'd be bustin' by now."
    Simon thought for a moment, "I guess I've never really thought about it. Ever since I met Astrid, I always just assumed I would be with her." There was a short pause.
    "Well," Gabe suddenly announced, "I have a wedding present for you." He reached for the pendant around his neck and tossed it to Simon, who barely caught it by reflex. "I've had it for as long as I can remember, so take good care of it."
    Simon blinked, and stared for a moment at the amulet. It was circular in shape with five points to make it look more like a star. In the center was a natural crystal so clear it was almost invisible. "I can't take this," Simon stammered. "It's yours, you've always had it."
    "I don't even know what it is," said Gabe. "I would rather have you keep it as a symbol of friendship than keep it as a symbol of the past I can't remember." Simon sat for a moment, stunned by Gabe's answer.
    "You rehearsed that, didn't you?"
    "Astrid helped me think of it," Gabe nodded.
    They both had a good laugh, then got dressed. Simon felt odd in his wedding clothes. The garments were too tight, and the robe awkwardly trailed behind. Simon silently decided that the first chance he got he would be back in his tunic. It was on the short walk back to the village that Simon felt his first hints of fear and apprehension. He thought about how much better he felt just because Gabe was behind him and smiled. In only a moment they emerged from the trees into the small cluster of buildings and even smaller gathering of villagers. Only about two dozen in number. There were a few small cheers as Simon made his way to the left of the altar. He glanced at the villagers and knew all of them by name. Everyone in the village was present, except one. Across the altar was an empty space for the bride.
    A sudden surge of doubt flashed through Simon's mind. He looked down, trying to clear his head, and when he looked up again, there she was. He had never seen anyone dressed so strange, but she was beautiful despite. The dress she wore, like the robes Simon wore, were traded for at great price. The brightness of the color and fineness of the cloth were such as neither Simon nor Astrid had ever seen. Bram, the village elder, began the ceremony, but Simon hardly heard a word of what was said. His eyes never leaving those of Astrid. They spoke and exchanged promises when necessary, but only barely noticing. When Bram finished the ceremony pronouncing them married, neither of them noticed. Finally, the elder placed his hands on their shoulders and told them to rise.
    "Are you going to kiss her or not?" Bram laughed as the reached their feet. With a small laugh from the crowd Simon and Astrid kissed for the first time as husband and wife.
    Simon turned to face the small gathering and for an instant thought he saw a look of betrayal on Gabe's face. 'No, must have imagined it,' he thought for the instant he saw it it was gone.
    "Congratulations," Gabe said as he gave Simon a hug. He then turned to Astrid. "And you're looking beautiful as ever."
    "Thanks, Gabe," Astrid said as she gave him a hug. Gabe blushed then quickly turned away.
    Levi, the local builder, came up next and congratulated the newly-weds. Their small village hadn't seen a wedding for a long time, and the celebration went on well into the night. Everyone brought the best of their crops or their flocks, and laughing and singing was all that was heard. Simon had never been happier in his life. The sun had long ago set behind the mountains to the west, and the party showed no sign of stopping. Thomas was in the middle of a story the whole town must have heard fifty times when, unnoticed, Astrid slipped from the firelight into the dark. It was only a moment before Simon noticed the empty spot next to him. As he leaned over to ask Gabe if he had seen Astrid leave he felt a hand on his shoulder.
    "Lets go Simon, before anyone notices," Astrid whispered. Simon quietly slipped from his seat right as he knew that Thomas was getting to the climax of his story about his adventure in the woods between town and the eastern mountains.
    "Now, they say that monsters live in those mountains," the old man narrated, "and when darkness fell I could see eyes on me. Just like Simon and Astrid tonight, eh Simo... Now, where'd they run off to?" The couple were nowhere to be seen, but no one got up to look for them. This was their night.


----------



## Gravehound

this is looking quite promissing, the story flows together quite well, I really get that feeling of friendship between gabe and simon (but I guess something will happen between them right?) seeing as how you already got 60000 words... well that's a lot,congratulation. I just hope I can keep writing for so long without any feedback. 
Just wondering though, what's the exact setting of the story? also will this be a fantasy novel or some romantic book?
looking forwards to reading the next part


----------



## Frivle Dilby

The setting is 400 AD Romania. I guess you could call it a vampire book, but in my opinion it's fantasy. It has a lot to do with religious mythology, and even goes into Norse and Native American... It's complicated. I suppose the only real way to explain it is to let you read it. Also the reason it seems so much like a romance right now is that I wanted to break away from the cliche of get married happily ever after. That is why they get married in the first chapter.

ii
Memories

    Hand in hand, Simon and Astrid made their way through the woods to the place where Simon had been only hours earlier. He thought about how the hand he was holding was the hand of his wife, and found it hard to believe. It was like a dream. He could remember before with perfect clarity, then the wedding passed like fog before his eyes, and now that it was over things were the same as they had always been. His feelings for Astrid hadn't changed. It was as if he had just awoken to find himself safe at home.
    When they reached the willow tree and spring, Simon leaned back, pulling Astrid toward him. She fell into his waiting arms and kissed him on the mouth. Not a kiss of friendship, or a kiss for show like earlier in the day, but a kiss of desire. As the kiss broke Simon drew her close and in the heat of the moment he was actually more than a little nervous. Astrid must have felt his small bit of hesitance because she slowly backed away and leaned on the trunk of the old willow. The moon was full so the night was bright and the moonlight reflected off the still waters of the spring.
    "Do you remember how we first met?" Astrid asked softly. Simon smiled at the memory.
    "Yeah, it was in this very spot." They once again clasped hands as Simon leaned on the tree trunk next to her and they let the memories wash through their minds.

iii
First Meetings

    "Simon. Simon! Where are you, Simon? Come here quick!" Simon knew better than to keep Bram waiting. He was not Simon's father, but he had been the boy's guardian for the past eight years. Simon couldn't even remember his parents, and sometimes imagined that one day when he ran to answer the call that they would be there waiting. But this time, as with every other time, it was only Bram, with his puffy white beard and streaks of grey hair over his bald head.
    "Ah, there you are Simon," the old man said, putting a thick hand on his shoulders. "There are some children i want you to meet. They will be staying with us from now on." Simon listened, but didn't really take any of it in. The elder continued until they reached an old cart, which Thomas was busy unloading.
    "Simon, meet Gabriel," Bram said with a smile barely visible through his beard. Simon looked all around, but could see no one except Thomas unloading the cart. In confusion he was about to ask Bram what he was talking about when he noticed feet visible under the cart. Slowly a tall boy stepped out from behind the cart. He didn't look any older than Simon, but was at least half a foot taller with hair that resembled feathers.
    "Hi," Simon said and then smiled after a less than gentle nudge from Bram. Gabriel looked at Simon and remained silent. Bram moved next to the boy, who was nearly as tall as him.
    "Gabriel," he said softly, "where is Astrid?" As Gabriel pointed toward the forest to the west a look of worry swept across Bram's face. "Thomas, Matthew, Levi," the old man called out, and immediately the three men lined up in front of him.
    "Come with me to search the woods. Rachel, Danah, Sarah," the women came just as quickly, "search the town in case she returns." They nodded and the four men took off into the trees. Gabriel silently and immediately began to follow and it only took Simon a moment longer to do the same.
    Although Simon was only ten years old he knew the forest like his own home, which for the most part it was. As the men spread out and their calls grew more distant Simon began to notice the silence, and an awkward feeling came over him as he walked with Gabriel. He tried talking just to break the silence.
    "So where are you from?" Gabriel didn't answer and Simon had a bad feeling that they wouldn't be friends. Then he heard it. It was so faint that he stopped walking and even stopped breathing to try and listen. The sound came again. Simon looked and Gabriel, who had continued walking, was almost gone from view. Simon listened once more trying to find where the sound was coming from. He moved to find it knowing that Gabriel wouldn't miss him anyway.
    As he got closer he recognized the sound as someone crying. He walked through the trees to a small clearing with a spring and a great willow tree in the center. Whoever was crying seemed to be on the other side of the willow. He slowly walked to the other side and found a young girl sitting on the ground with her head on her knees. She was about his age, small with blonde hair, wearing a simple peasant dress that looked a little small for her. There were holes in her clothing and bruises on her arms and legs. Simon could understand why she was crying. He stood just watching her for a moment before he spoke.
    "Ummm... Hi, are you Astrid?" A pair of pale blue eyes looked up at him from the saddest face he had ever seen. "I'm Simon," he said, trying his best to smile. Her head dropped in answer followed by another round of sobs. Simon slowly stepped up to her and put his hand on her shoulder. "Are you alri..." he said, but was interrupted by Astrid leaping up and clinging to him while crying into his chest. He could feel her small body shaking as she soaked his shirt with her tears. He didn't quite know how to react, so he put his arms around her in return. He didn't speak. He had nothing to say; no comfort to offer, but open arms and a shoulder to cry on. After a few minutes the sobbing slowed and the tears stopped flowing. Astrid's arms loosened and Simon stepped back and brushed a tear from her face.
    "My Daddy," she said softly. "He killed my Daddy." This was followed by a new round of tears.
    Simon waited patiently before saying, "My parents are gone too." A long silence followed before finally Simon knelt on the ground. "Come on, I'll take you back to town," he said. She responded with a faint smile and climbed up onto his back. Simon lifted her easily and began walking back to the east toward his village. "I'll always be here to protect you," he said hoping in some small way to comfort her.
    "He had red eyes," she said softly. Simon continued to walk with Astrid to her new home.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

iv
Perfect Night

    "I'm still here to protect you," Simon said. Astrid squeezed his hand as they sat against the willow tree as husband and wife, looking into the night.

v
No One

    The fire flickered and smoked as it burned down to embers. Most of the villagers had gone and only a few hours remained until dawn. Gabe yawned and stretched, his back popping twice in the process. A young boy named Nicholas had decided to stay awake all night with Gabe and Bram. The last villager remaining was Bram who sat with his eyes closed, but Gabe couldn't decide whether he was awake or asleep. Nick dozed, sprawled on the log next to him. Gabe stared at the dying flames thinking of the changes that were about to happen in his life. His brain was numb from the long day, and his head fell against his chest. His head snapped back up and he rose to his feet to go to his bed before he fell asleep.
    "Gabriel," Bram said so suddenly that Gabe jumped, "What do you think of Simon and Astrid's marriage? It makes for a difficult friendship, no?"
    Gabe let out a short laugh. As usual Bram, from the outside, had cut right into the heart of the matter with only a few words. That was the advantage of being old, your experience told you the words no one would say.
    "Yeah it does," Gabe replied, keeping his eyes focused on an invisible point in the darkness.
    "You don't approve?" Bram asked. Gabe turned to look at the old man.
    "I approve, but... I'm left with no one. I just lost both of my best friends. I know they are still my friends, but it won't be the same." They were silent for a moment, then Gabe turned to go home.
    "They have found their place in this world Gabriel. It is, I think, your time now to do so."
    "He isn't the only one who loves her you know," mumbled Gabe so quietly that he himself barely heard it. He then walked out of the light of the dying fire into the night. He had taken only a few steps when he stopped and was as still as little Nick sleeping by the fire. It wasn't anything he had heard or seen that caused him to stop, but what he didn't hear or see. The silence was absolute. Aside from the faint crackling of the fire, not a thing made a sound. Not people, not animals, not even crickets or insects. Gabe had never felt so uneasy, anxious, and terrified as he did at that moment of anticipation.
    His skin was crawling as he glanced over his shoulder: something was moving toward him--fast. He flattened himself on the ground as a dark shape hurdled past. Something now crouched in front of him. Gabe couldn't see it well in the fire light, but that was almost dim enough now for his night vision to take over. A man stood before him, or at least it had the shape of a man, but moved like an animal. It was then that he heard the scream. Starting louder than Gabe though humanly possible and dying down to nothing as if the breath and life were being siphoned away. To Gabe's horror, as he looked toward the source of the blood curdling scream, he saw two more of the creatures standing above Bram and Nick, their jaws clamped around the throats of the villagers. Gabe turned back to the creature that had attacked him just in time to see it lunge at him, once more.
    He had barely enough time to brace himself before it struck and sent both of them sprawling into the hot embers of the fire. The red ashes exploded as the two struck, sending embers and still burning chunks of wood in all directions. Gabe struggled to get away from the searing heat, but it seemed that no matter how far he scrambled, the heat followed him. It was then that he realized he had caught fire. He quickly regained his feet, threw off his blazing shirt and stamped it to extinguish the flames. He could still feel scorching heat in his right shoulder and winced in pain. Then, his adversary rose from the flames with burnt clothing, but otherwise seemingly unhurt and unscathed.
    He could now see the three figures clearly in the moonlight. He was shocked to find three seemingly ordinary looking people staring back at him, all three younger and smaller than he was. Gabe marveled at the strength and fury with which he had been attacked, such as he had never felt from someone so small. Even Simon, who regularly matched strength with him, didn't even come close. The first was the one who had struck Gabe: a young man less than six feet tall with small, pointed features and short, spiked hair. The second cast the stout body of Bram away like a rag doll. He was taller, nearly Gabe's height with broad shoulders, strong features, and short, evenly cropped hair. The third, at whose feet lay the body of Nick, was a young woman with slight features and long hair that shined like the moon. In fact, all of them had hair whiter than wool and clothing that, Gabe could recognize even in only moonlight, was that of nobles and royalty. The next instant, he noticed the most startling feature of all: all three had slightly pointed ears and sharp, gleaming white teeth.
    "Anhael, you are getting soft," the tall, strong one said. "Leave him to me. All I had was a bitter, old man."
    "Not a chance, Vladimir!" the spiky haired young man snarled back.
The hairs on Gabe's neck rose as Anhael bared his teeth in an evil grin. Gabe's uneasiness grew and he felt as if he had missed something important. He looked into Anhael's eyes which were so cold he felt as if they were looking right through him. With reflexes that surprised himself Gabe crouched low and reached up, snatching the wrist of yet another assailant. With all his might he pulled and flung his attacker the opposite direction. The shadowed figure collided with a small house which fell with a loud crash. The fallen house, along with several others, were set ablaze from embers launched from the fire. The fires rapidly grew until they overpowered the moonlight and drenched the landscape in red. Anhael's brows furrowed and he launched himself at Gabe in a frenzy, only to get stopped dead in his tracks by a stone striking him on the temple.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

vi
Alone​
    "Gabe!" sounded Simon as he raced out of the trees toward the blazing village. The rock he had thrown had hit its mark and through the smoke Simon saw two eyes gleaming out at him. Once Simon saw that Gabe was out numbered he doubled his speed, sprinting as fast as his feet would carry him. He bolted into the center of the circle of houses that formed his village, but failed to notice another pair of shining eyes disappearing into the darkness behind him.
    A spiky haired figure rose from a fallen building and charged at Gabe, but Simon saw the danger and caught the creature in mid-air with a two handed swing. Pain shot through his arms and it felt as if he had just smashed his hands into a brick wall. He crouched on the ground, wincing in pain, when he felt a hand on his shoulder. With one small tug Gabe lifted him to his feet.
    "Are you okay?" Gabe asked.
    "Yeah," Simon replied, rubbing his hands. In Gabe's brown eyes Simon could see sadness and pain as their town collapsed in burning heaps around them. Simon then turned toward the figure he had struck, fully expecting to see them lying unconscious. Disbelief shot through him when he saw a young girl with spiked hair stand up and brush herself off as if she hadn't felt a thing.
    Simon and Gabe stood back to back. they were now outnumbered four to two, and though neither of them could count they knew their situation looked bad.
    "I'll take the boys if you think you can handle the girls," Gabe said with a sad attempt at a laugh. There was fear in his voice, and Simon knew that anything that scared Gabe was something worth being afraid of. In response Simon just swallowed and tried not to show his own fear.
    "Do you prefer the tall one or the short one, Eve?" the young man with spiky hair called. The girl with spiked hair answered him.
    "The tall one," Eve licked her lips, "you know I like to have a good fight." The two advanced on Simon and Gabe while the other two stayed at a distance to prevent escape. Then they heard the scream and Simon's heart sank. He knew Astrid's voice better than anyone, and he had left her alone.

vii
Afraid​
    Astrid waited in the dark, her outstretched hand touching the great willow tree as if somehow its strong roots would keep her firmly in place. A dim light could be seen through the trees, steadily growing brighter, and Astrid had a bad feeling that grew with the strange light. Each passing second she worried more and more about Simon, and with each passing second she felt more and more that eyes were watching her. Her courage faltered as she took a few steps toward the orange glow.
    "Simon," she called. No answer came. "Simon," she yelled once more but in return all she could hear was the crackle of flames in the distance. Her resolve left her completely and with fear flowing into her with each breath she began to run toward her village. She had only gone a few steps when a shadow descended right in front of her. With an ear piercing scream she fell backward. Before her stood a figure that she could tell was a man, but all of his features were cloaked in shadow. In the faint orange glow she could see the man's snow white hair, midnight cloak, and the gleam of sharp, wicked teeth.
    In that moment it seemed to her as if the most beautiful, forbidden, thing had been placed before her. In a trance she slowly took a step toward the shadow. Red eyes shone at her through the darkness, then she remembered no more.


----------



## Gravehound

Man, this has got me hooked. altough I must confess I despise every vampire novel... but this one looks great (for now)
looking forwards to the next part

GH


----------



## Frivle Dilby

Glad to hear you like it. This next bit is a little longer, so I hope I don't put you to sleep.​
viii
Beaten​
    Gabe looked at Simon in disbelief. How could he have been so foolish to leave Astrid alone? All he wanted to do at that moment was run as hard and fast as he could to Astrid's side. But that wasn't his place, it was Simon's. And there Simon was looking stupefied, and standing in some sort of trance. Finally Gabe couldn't stand it any longer.
    "Simon," he said with a glance at his friend. Simon broke the trance and looked at Gabe. "I'll stay here and deal with these. You go help Astrid!" Simon nodded and Gabe could see him shaking. An instant later the monster called Anhael sprang. Gabe threw his shoulder into the advancing foe, drawing Anhael's attention toward himself.
    "Go!" he yelled at Simon, and off Simon bolted. Anhael started to follow, but was stopped as Gabe attempted to lock the monsters hands behind its back in a hold. Its limbs seemed to be made of iron and Gabe made no headway. He vaguely heard something moving behind him when he fell to the ground. His face was covered in something hot and wet, and as the pain hit him he realized it was blood. He struggled to his feet, but as he looked toward his assailants his vision blurred. He struck out with his fist, but made no contact. Then he was flying.
    It seemed like he was airborne forever before he crashed into a burning wall, knocking the whole structure down on top of him. The smell of his own burning flesh hit his nostrils and he frantically struggled from the burning wreckage. He didn't have time to even breathe before he was seized again. He looked and saw the face of a young woman he recognized as Eve. How could he have been beaten by a girl? Her eyes were so cool, so calm, and yet within them he saw a hunger, a longing. He wanted to keep looking into those eyes, wanted to be longed for like the eyes spoke to him. There was a flash of red in the pale blue, then all went black.

ix
In Pursuit of the Stolen​
    Simon ran as fast as his legs could carry him. The wind rushed past his face, and the tall grass whipped at his legs and ankles. His feet ached where blisters were forming from the sandals of his wedding garb. He thought of Astrid over and over again, and how foolish it was to leave her alone. It seemed like he was running for hours though it was only little more than a minute before he arrived at the spring. He scanned the surroundings in search of any clue to what happened. The place where Astrid had been against the willow was vacant. The full moonlight illuminated everything in pale gray and every now and then dancing shadows from the inferno of the village played tricks in the corners of Simon's vision.
    A cold chill swept over Simon as he looked into the boughs of the great willow tree. Before him and high in the leaves was Astrid, suspended in mid-air by some shadow that seemed to be cradling her like a child. Her skin was pale and eyes closed as if in death. Anger welled up in Simon's chest, pure hot fury which the next fell away into sheer horror as he felt drops of warm liquid fall on his face. Then from the shadow gleamed two blood red eyes. The next instant Astrid fell lifeless and limp from the heights. Simon rushed and barely caught her before she struck the stony earth. As the reality of what he had just witnessed caught up with him tears filled his eyes. Her face was so pale and so cold.
    "No," he choked through his tears. "No, no, no! Astrid please wake up. Her neck had two small holes, and was covered in blood. He put his lips to hers and felt nothing. No response, no warmth, no sign of life. Their life together had only just begun, and already it was over. He felt as if his soul was gone and all that was left was an empty shell.
    Simon closed his eyes and tried to regain control of himself. He opened them to see a dark figure with gleaming red eyes standing not five feet distant. Instantly the sorrow and anguish of losing Astrid was swallowed in cold flames of revenge. Simon rose to his feet and charged at his enemy. The shadow flung Simon aside as if he were swatting a fly. Simon rose again to his feet and charged once more, screaming in anger. When he was close enough to feel the cold breath of his opponent he suddenly stopped as if he had hit the end of a chain. He was being held from behind in a grip that felt like stone and iron. Then a soft voice, barely a whisper, sounded in his ear.
    "What would you have me do with him, master?"
    Into the light stepped the shadow with red eyes to reveal long white hair tied back to keep it out of a tall pale face with a pointed beard, and wicked smile of pointed teeth. He wore fine clothes, coat, vest, and collar, with a black silken cloak.
    "The boy is nothing," came his low full voice. "Bring the girl." Simon felt his head strike a tree root as he was cast away. The creature that had held him bound moved to Astrid and lifted her as if she weighed nothing. Simon could not see the creature's face for long wisps of hair which shrouded it. His vision blurred as he tried unsuccessfully to move forward. The two men moved away at an incredible speed that Simon couldn't keep up with, even if his head wasn't spinning. Simon caught one last glimpse of Astrid as six shadows rose into the east.
    The pale light of the coming dawn was no comfort to the night it would be ending. The ground seemed to be spinning, and Simon closed his eyes in hope that when he opened them he would find that it had all been a bad dream. He opened his eyes and he was still there, kneeling in a small clearing beside a spring watching through the trees as his village burned. A great pillar of smoke rose as the flames died down and ashes began to smolder. Simon rose slowly to his feet and stepped to the calm water of the spring. He stooped down and saw his and Astrid's blood smeared across his face in his reflection. He splashed the cold water in his face and it seemed to clear his mind as well as the blood. Instantly he remembered leaving Gabe behind with the four creatures and he ran to the ruins of the village.
    "Gabe!" he called as he scanned the remnants of houses. "Gabe, where are you?" There was a moment of silence, then he heard something faint. About a stone throw away he heard the cracking of timber. Simon quickly ran to the spot and began picking through the rubble. The first thing he saw made his stomach turn. Burned flesh. Then the rubble beneath him began to move. Simon stepped aside and Gabe emerged with a crash, flinging burning rubble in all directions.
    "Fire," Gabe coughed as he stumbled onto solid ground. His left shoulder was badly burned, but both he and Simon knew what to do. Gabe half walked and was half dragged by Simon to the spring, where the cold water could soothe his wound. They had done this before once before six years ago when Gabe's pants caught fire. Simon grabbed his wedding robe, ripped off the sleeve, and used it to douse the wound. When he remembered the event of six years ago he couldn't help but give a small chuckle.
    "What's so funny?" Gabe asked, finally coming to his senses.
    "I was just thinking of when you lit your pants on fire," Simon replied with a smile.
    "That wasn't funny," Gabe retorted, then himself couldn't help but smile. "Okay maybe a little," he admitted.
    "I thought I would be happy to see you miserable," Simon said quietly. "Never expected you to be my best friend." The memory silenced them both for a moment, then the events of the previous night returned as well.
    "Simon, what happened?" Gabe asked, realizing that someone was missing. "Where's Astrid?" Their eyes locked, then Simon's filled with tears. He fell sobbing into Gabe's arms and could feel Gabe crying as well.
    "They took her," Simon choked, then drew back and looked at Gabe's tear streaked face. "But I think she is still alive."
    "She is alive," said a voice from a short distance away which caused them both to jump to their feet. The sun had not yet risen over the mountains, but it was bright already. The man who had spoken stood leaning against a tree with a hood concealing his face, even in the grey light before dawn. "Yes, she is alive, depending upon what you mean by the word," the man said in a clear firm voice.
    "Who are you?" asked Simon, forgetting his sorrow and not knowing if the man was hostile.
    "I'm a friend," came the reply, "or at least we have a common goal and enemy." Gabe in the meantime was through with strange people and was growing more irritated by the second.
"Who are you, and were those... things?" Gabe snapped. The man acted as if he had heard nothing.
    "Journey eastward on the mountain road. Be at the pass by nightfall. I will meet you there." Simon and Gabe looked at each other, wondering if they should trust the cloaked stranger or not, and when they looked back the tree stood alone as if no one had ever been there. Almost at the same moment the sun cleared the tops of the mountains, sending down blinding rays of light.
    The two walked toward the former town in hope that they could salvage some supplies for their journey. Gabe used Simon's red, now sleeveless, wedding robe as a shirt, and Simon was content with the darker tighter underclothing. The debris was still smoking, and probably would for most of the day. They ate most of what food they found because they wouldn't be able to carry very much with them, and most of it would go bad in a few days anyway.
    They set out at about mid-morning into the eastern forest toward the road that climbed into the mountains. Simon could not stop thinking about how he had failed Astrid, and it seemed that with every step the blame fell more and more on him. Only yesterday he had promised to always stay by her side, yet at the very first sign of trouble he had left her. Not to mention that he had specifically promised to protect her, and reaffirmed that promise, but the first time she was threatened he had failed her. He had broken his promise, and as much as he tried to rationalize it the simple fact remained that he had failed her and broken every promise he ever made.
    His heart seemed to sink, as if it would fall out of his chest. He had never seen anything like the people, or creatures, that had attacked them. Even if he had been right next to Astrid the whole time there was little he could have done. He knew that in his mind, but his heart told him otherwise. He brooded on these thoughts until Gabe's voice called him back to reality.
    "Who do you think that strange guy this morning was?"
    "I don't know," Simon replied with a sigh.
    "Do you think he was lying?"
    Simon thought about it for a moment, then answered, "No, if he was our enemy he could have killed us right then. He had no reason to lie to us." There was silence for a moment and Simon noticed for the first time that there were birds singing in the trees. He listened as their footsteps beat a steady cadence along the forest floor.
    "Does that mean you're going to trust him?" Gabe asked. Simon smiled in spite of his sour mood because he had never known Gabe to ever think something through as thoroughly as this. Simon had not even thought about it yet.
    "I don't know," Simon almost laughed. "He wants us to be at the top of the pass by nightfall, right?" Gabe nodded. "Well," Simon continued, "if we follow the road, it will take until tomorrow to get there, even at a fast pace." He paused to think for a moment. "I want to get there as fast as we can. We don't have any time to lose..."
    "Do you mean we should scale the cliff?" Gabe asked in shock.
"That should get us there by nightfall." Just at that moment they emerged from the forest onto the road, and Simon knew he had to make a choice. He stopped for a moment before he realized that Gabe had continued walking right past the road, and straight toward the cliffs. "Where are you going?" Simon called out.
    "Up the mountain," Gabe replied with a face that silently said, of course I'm going this way. Simon smiled and hurried into the woods after his friend.
    After only an hour they reached the cliff and gazed upward. It was a long way. How far, neither of them could tell, but both of them were willing to climb if it meant reaching Astrid a day sooner. They had salvaged only one short piece of rope, so they used it to tie a lifeline between them. The rock was broken in many places, providing plenty of hand and foot holds at first, but as they climbed higher the rock became more sheer and smooth. Resting places proved harder and harder to find, and after a few hours their strength was starting to wear thin.
    Simon especially felt the toll of weariness hit him hard. He was smaller than Gabe, which meant he had to climb twice as fast to keep up. And where Gabe had strong toned muscles, Simon was relatively scrawny and weak. He kept telling himself that he mustn’t let go, or that he would find Astrid waiting for him at the top. When his arms felt as if they would fall over, limp and dead, he reached higher, imagining Astrid just one more hand hold away, or just past the next ledge.
    The sun beat against their backs as it sank into the west, heating the rock face and making their palms slippery with sweat. Hours of silent climbing passed and still neither of them could see the top. Even Gabe's strength began to wane, but neither one stumbled or lost their hold on the cliff. Onward and slowly they climbed, until as the sun began to turn the sky orange in the west Gabe reached up to find flat ground. He peeked his head over the top and saw the pass and the road ahead. Then with all his might he pulled himself onto the shelf and heaved Simon up by their lifeline. They had made it. They on top, before nightfall, in one piece.
    In unison they collapsed on the ground and silently vowed that they would never climb another cliff again. It was then that the sound echoed up to the two weary travelers. Gabe was the less exhausted of the two, so he heard it first. A high pitched chattering noise had started far away, but was steadily growing louder. Gabe rose to his knees and moved to the brink to get a better view. The sunset's brilliant red and orange was made more beautiful by the smoke from the smoldering village. The chattering sounded close now and Gabe finally recognized the sound. Simon heard it too and sat up just as thousands of bats came shooting upward from the cliff face. The screeching set their nerves on edge and both of them jumped in surprise.
    Just as the last of the bats were passing Simon heard the sound of crumbling rock, saw a cloud of dust where Gabe had been, and felt the rope go taut. The initial pull of the rope nearly dragged Simon off the edge as well. If it had not been for all the years of playing and wrestling with Gabe, they would have both fallen to their deaths. As he slid toward the edge Simon grabbed a tree stump and with some final reservoir of strength he hauled Gabe up until he was once more safe on top of the cliff.
    They moved about a stones throw from the edge and rested until darkness settled around them. When Simon and Gabe finally stood up the sky was lit by a starry sky, and a close to full moon rising in the east. The two weary travelers had a few bites of a small loaf of bread before they proceeded. They continued their journey, and rounded a corner in the pass to reveal a distant castle silhouetted against the rising moon. It seemed to be built right into the mountain peak, but Simon couldn't be certain about the details due to the darkness and distance still to go. They walked in silence for a time before Gabe broke it as only he could.
    "Simon, I'm still hungry," he said pitifully. Simon chuckled and shook his head in response. They had forgotten about the stranger they had encountered that morning. Their focus was solely on reaching Astrid, who they were somehow certain was being held in the castle. That is why they didn't notice the shadow appear on the trail behind them.
    "Before you lies his castle," came a voice from behind that the two travelers recognized instantly. Simon and Gabe turned around to see the same cloaked stranger approaching them. "You must truly love your friend to have traveled so far in so short a time," the stranger said as he strided past them.
    "What do you know about Astrid?" Simon demanded, determined not to go one more step with the stranger unless some questions were answered. The man stopped and looked back over his shoulder from the shadowy confines of his cloak.
    "I know that the man holding her captive is no man to be trifled with." He then continued to walk and called out to them, "We shall converse as we travel. Follow me quickly, for we must reach the castle by daybreak." Simon hesitated a moment, then rushed to the stranger in frustration, and Gabe quickly followed. They followed a trail that ran across a bridge of land between two peaks. On the furthest peak castle walls and towers split the smooth stone. The road was steep and treacherous, and doubled back in a few places. But the stranger set a fast pace which would get them to their destination by morning. Simon glanced over and glimpsed white hair as the stranger’s cloak billowed in the breeze.
    "So, what do you know old man?" he asked with more than a little annoyance.
    "Heh," the stranger laughed, "old man? I've never been called by that name before, but I suppose I am old. Now, where to begin..." He paused as he collected his thoughts. "Your friend, are you willing to die for her?"
    "Yes," Simon answered immediately and if he had been paying attention, would have noticed that Gabe nodded in agreement.
    "Very good," the stranger replied. "But are you willing to kill for her?" This time the yes came a bit slower. "She may stand in need of this boon before the end," the man continued, "and you must not faint in that task." He took a deep breath before going on. "The man who took her is Vlad Tepes of the land beyond the forest. Long ago he was infested by darkness until it consumed him, and now he in turn consumes others." At this point Gabe interrupted him.
    "By consume do you mean he..." Gabe paused and swallowed, "drinks their blood like the monsters from the other night?" The man did not respond, but they both knew Gabe was right.
    "Those monsters you speak of," the man said with a surprising amount of empathy, "used to be human. Your friend, Astrid you called her, will share their fate if we do not reach her soon. If she can last three sunrises then the curse will pass."
    Simon thought he had been fairly patient so far, but now his patience was running out, "What are you talking about?" He moved in front of the man, forcing them to stop. "What happened to Astrid!?" The man did not move a muscle and seemed to be looking right through him. Simon in turn peered into the shadows beneath the man's hood, trying in vain to see his face. The next moment Simon found himself being dragged behind a boulder with a hand over his mouth. Gabe was there in an instant, grabbing Simon's assailant.
    "Quiet," the old man whispered. He removed his hand from Simon's mouth, and Gabe released his grip as well. The stranger then gestured toward the castle in the distance. The three watched from the shadows as several dark shapes lifted off the castle walls and flew toward them. Simon watched as one glided by and gleamed white as it passed the moon. Two eyes gleamed from a girl with spiked hair, and Simon shuddered.
    "What are they?" he whispered to the man next to him. The answer came soft, but sure.
    "They are Nosferatu, the dead that feed upon the living. And you must save Astrid from that fate. Even if it means her death." Just as quickly as it had come the shadow passed, and before Simon could question further the man continued down the stony path toward the castle. Simon nearly called out but clamped his jaw knowing it would alert the monsters that had just passed, and knowing he wouldn't get an answer anyway. Gabe ran ahead to catch up and Simon hurried after.
    They walked in silence until the drew close to the castle's front gate, and the sky before them grew brighter with the coming morning. The mass of the mountain was on their right as they approached the stone bridge that spanned a great chasm to the castle wall. Behind the walls roofs and towers broke through the side of the mountain and met the skyline. The coming dawn bathed the landscape in red light, foreboding what lied within.
    When they were nearing bow range of the walls Simon stopped them. "Is it a good idea to walk right up to the front gate like this?" he asked.
    The cloaked man laughed softly and said, "No one is here, for we saw them leave last night. It is not inside, but outside that we must worry about discovery. We need to get in before the sun rises and our enemies return." Only a minute later they stood on the stone bridge before the great gates of wood and iron. "I will search the lower floors, you must search the upper," the old man said. "And remember, you must get inside the gates, then hide until after the sun has risen."
    As Simon tried to question him he suddenly dropped from the bridge into the dark chasm below. Gabe and Simon moved to the edge and looked down in shock but saw no sign of the stranger in the darkness below.
    "Well," Gabe said just to change the subject and keep them moving, "we only have a few minutes until the sun rises. How are we supposed to get in?" Simon, in answer, walked to the giant gates and grabbed a large iron loop that served as a handle, hoping with all his might that it would be so simple. He pulled, and the door swung outward in a large arc, opening their path.
    Simon tried his hardest not to look shocked as he said, "Wonderful invention, the door. It lets you walk through walls." Gabe's shocked expression changed to laughter as they stepped through the gates into the courtyard of the castle. They hadn't gone two steps when Gabe stopped as if frozen in time. "What is it?" Simon asked, and was answered by Gabe grabbing the front of his shirt and diving into the the shadows between what appeared to be a stable and the castle wall.
    The instant they disappeared into the shadows five figures landed on the castle wall. Simon and Gabe watched as they descended into the courtyard and down a set of stairs which spiraled around the fountain in the center. The first looked like a young man, but neither Simon nor Gabe could be sure. His face was hidden by strands of long white hair, and the rest of him was equally concealed by a long grey cloak. The next was a boy, larger than the last, with short white hair and a square jaw. The next two Simon and Gabe recognized clearly as the spiky haired demons that attacked them the previous night.
    Gabe shifted his weight as he debated whether or not to exact his revenge, but was held back by a look from Simon. The last one to pass was a young woman wearing a white gown and cloak. The two could almost feel their own blood coursing through their veins as she passed. At the top of the stairs by the fountain, however, she stopped and looked toward where the two were concealed. Simon's muscles tensed as he prepared for a fight, but the girl turned and walked down the stairs and out of sight.
    "Did she see us?" Simon whispered.
    "I don't think so," Gabe replied. Then he pointed at the wide open gate they had entered. "But they know we're here." It was several minutes before they came out of their hiding place, and then they proceeded slowly, carefully making sure they were not being watched. Gabe closed the gate they came in through in hope that by doing so it would somehow undo the mistake they had made. Then side by side they walked through the courtyard.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

*x*
*Captive*​
    Her whole body felt as if it were made of lead. Even her eyelids seemed so heavy that it took an effort just to open them. Sunlight streamed into a round room through three stained-glass windows. Astrid stared in wonder for a moment the memories of the previous night flooded back to her. She tried to stand, but it seemed as if she was weighed down by heavy chains. Looking around the room she saw a single door and tried to move toward it, but was abruptly stopped and she found herself once more on the floor. It was then that she noticed that she really was chained! Shackles bound both her wrists to a chain that went through a ring on the wall. The chains allowed her a few feet of movement, but not much more.
    She looked around the circular room, in search of anything that might help her escape. The walls were made of stone bricks, and the floor was mostly covered by a red rug. The rafters and roof of the structure rose like a cone above her, and close enough to barely reach was a small but fine bed with a brass frame and feather mattress. Apparently she had been imprisoned in luxury. She laughed at the thought, then realized how hopeless her situation actually was.
    She looked again at the door on the far side of the room, and could see that nothing she could reach would help her. There was a bookcase, just out of reach, and beyond that there was even a rack with a few weapons. Then she noticed the window behind her. She could just see over the bottom rim and barely reach the opening latch, but for the moment it gave her some hope of escape. She reached up and released the latch, but upon opening the window found thick iron bars with gaps that were to small to squeeze through. She lifted herself to the window sill and tested the strength of the bars. They didn't budge.
    Not wanting to give up she called out the window. "Help! Somebody, help me!" No answer came, only the sound of the wind whistling through the mountains and towers returned. She gasped and nearly fell off her perch when she saw the view. She had to be hundreds of feet in the air, and the country side sprawled out before her in endless forests and mountains. Below was a maze of structures that looked like some kind of castle, set on a plateau that dropped away on every side but one. To her left and far away a tower of smoke rose into the clear sky.
    "I wonder where Simon is," she said to herself as she dropped down from the window. Then she did something she hadn't done for years. She cried. "Simon where are you?" she asked in vain as tears streamed down her cheeks.
    Time passed, and with it passed the harshest part of her grief. As her eyes and cheeks dried she realized that she really was imprisoned, and that nothing she did could change it. She felt so helpless. All she could do was wait and hope for a miracle.
    For the first time she noticed how tired she was. She looked down at her clothes that only yesterday were bright and new, but now her elaborate wedding dress was soiled and torn. Her hair was a mess, and a small trail of dried blood led down from her neck. With her fingers she felt two small holes in her throat that seemed to almost be scars already. A sudden exhaustion swept over her and she crawled onto the nearby bed. The next thing she knew, light was streaming through the windows at a low angle, and the whole room had an orange glow. She had slept the whole day away and night was approaching.
    She slowly rose to her feet and stretched as she walked to the window. She reached out to open the stained-glass, but before she could she found herself coiling back in a rush of pain and panic. Her hand felt as if it was on fire. She could not even open her eyes for the pain. She knelt and cradled her hand as if it would fall off, and she almost thought it would. It took a few minutes for the burning to die down, but to Astrid it seemed like hours.
    When she opened her eyes she could see her skin smoking and steaming with heat, but the burn itself was hardly visible at all. In fact, it was healing before her eyes. The pain faded, and the smoking stopped before long, but what had caused it? Astrid mulled over questions over and over in her mind with more than a little anxiety. It took her a few minutes more to work up the courage to try again, but she once more reached for the window latch. As soon as she touched the beams of light shining through the glass pain and fire struck her again.
    She pulled her hand back and clenched her teeth. A few tears began to flow, and this time she noticed the horrid smell of burning flesh. Slowly the pain once more faded, but the tears remained. She curled up against the wall until the sun set, the light faded, and the shadows deepened. Her whole world seemed to be dissolving around her. Simon was gone, she was alone, she was chained to a wall in a place she didn't know, and above all either the laws of nature or her sanity had been turned upside down.
    Just at the moment that she felt she would collapse under the strain and abandon herself to ruin, she heard something. The sound of footsteps faintly echoing off stone, and it was getting closer. Her hope which had all but disappeared resurfaced and in a moments time she dreamed of Simon finding her, breaking the cursed chains, and carrying her away. She looked steadfastly at the door as it inched open. Then, just as suddenly as her hope had been resurrected it was dashed upon the floor and left in pieces.
    Through the door stepped a tall man with long white hair that fell around his face. He seemed to be neither old nor young, but both. A thin mustache and pointed beard accented sharp strong features. Yet his eyes were what shocked Astrid the most. They were white, like the eyes of a blind man, but she knew he could see, and deep within them there seemed to be a flickering red flame as if the fires of hell were waiting at any moment to be unleashed. His attire was very formal with a long jacket, ruffled shirt, dark trousers, and high traveling boots.
    "I trust your stay has been comfortable," the man said with a smile. Astrid did not answer and had already determined that she would not cooperate. The man stepped into the room and as he did so it seemed to grow darker. In the darkness Astrid still saw him as clearly as if the room was flooded with daylight.
    "If you are lacking anything perhaps I could bring it to you," the man said with a wolfish grin. "Food or perhaps drink..." The man approached, and as he did so Astrid backed against the wall.
    "Who are you? What do you want with me?"
    "Oh, pardon me young madam," he quickly replied, "I did not introduce myself. I am known as Vlad Tepes, Welcome to my castle." He had a strange accent, and Latin was obviously not his first language. He seemed hospitable, so why was she being held prisoner?
    "Why are you keeping me here?" she choked, trying her hardest to keep any sign of weakness out of her voice.
    "I am sorry for the, how do you say... Hardship or, inconvenience? However I can not allow you to leave until he arrives." Astrid's heart leapt in her chest. It had to be Simon, he was coming for her. Then a sudden rush of fear struck her as she realized she was being used as bait to lure him in.
    "What are you going to do to him?" she cried, unable to contain herself.
    "I need not do anything to him," Vlad chuckled softly. "All i need do is to let him watch." A wicked smile split his face with a gleaming row of unnaturally white pointed teeth. Horror swept through Astrid like a gust of wind, and her already pale skin turned deathly white.
    Vlad turned to exit the room, his long travel cloak trailing behind him, and as he did so Astrid's horror and fear turned to sudden rage. An inferno rose within her that she could not quench even if she had tried. Without a second thought she launched herself at Vlad only to be stopped by the chains with which she was bound. In fury she screamed with a voice so terrible it seemed that all the sounds of the night froze to listen and tremble.
    She struggled again against the chains, and almost stumbled when they broke as if they were only made of string. In an instant her rage fled, and she gazed in shock at the broken chains which fell loudly to the floor. She had forgotten the man on the other side of the room and stared blankly at the remnants of the chains hanging from her wrists. A cold laugh broke the deafening silence.
    "Good, it has already begun," Vlad said as he opened the door and reached into the darkness beyond. The next moment he cast a young woman onto the floor and she collapsed in a heap in the center of the room. "If you will excuse me, my lady, I must depart," Vlad said with a smile. "Perhaps we may dine together tomorrow." He bowed deeply, then the door slammed shut, Astrid heard the click of a lock, and he was gone.
    Astrid flew to the door the next instant, striking it until her fists hurt. The wood was solid and would not yield. Astrid found herself once more imprisoned, not by chains, but still in a cell. The pain and fear of before slowly crept back over her, and not for the last time that night she cried. Emotions swirled through her so quickly that she could not keep up with them, and changed so rapidly that she could not identify them. All of it seemed to pour from her eyes until it seemed her heart was hollow and ready to break.
    After a while it seemed like she could hear someone else crying as well. It was just a whimper, like a small child having a bad dream. Then she remembered that she was no longer alone and looked to the center of the room where a girl, only a few years younger than herself, lay on the floor weeping. Astrid's tears dried quickly as she watched her new roommate.
    "Are you okay?" she asked when she saw that the other girl was scratched and bruised, but then again Astrid looked no better. The girl looked up and nodded. Tears streamed from the girl's brown eyes, and Astrid saw that the girl was even younger than she had originally thought. She had small features and a thin frame, not quite grown into womanhood. "What's your name?" Astrid asked.
    "Helen," the girl replied with a sniff.
    "I'm Astrid," came the reply with a smile that Astrid knew that Helen couldn't see through the dark. "If you want, you can come sit with me." Helen responded by scooting herself against the wall next to Astrid, who sat against the door. When Helen got close Astrid noticed the paleness of her skin and two small holes in her throat.
    "Do you know where we are?" Astrid asked, seeking for any information that would let her know how far Simon was. Vlad's words still hung in her mind and she wanted any form of either comfort or confirmation. In her mind she wanted to believe that Simon was coming, and in her heart she needed to believe it.
    "No," Helen said, looking across the room at the open window. "This is the first time I've seen the sky since I got here." Astrid was stunned by the answer, and it took a few moments for her to speak.
    "The first time? How long have you been here?" A few more tears trickled down Helen's face.
    "I don't know. Twelve days I think. At least, they have come twelve times and i think it was once each day." She dried her tears and tried to compose herself before she continued. "But today they didn't kiss me." Astrid already knew what she was talking about, but asked anyway.
    "What do you mean kiss?" Helen only reached up and touched the marks on her throat.
    As Astrid watched she could see the slight movement of her pulse in her neck, and suddenly the idea of this 'kiss' didn't seem so bad. She licked her lips and scooted a little closer before she realized what she was thinking. She then looked away, silently chastising herself and wondering how she could ever even think such a horrible thing. Then she saw the rack of weapons not five feet away from her, and she smiled as thoughts of escape ran through her mind once more.
    "Well Helen," she said with excitement, "tonight is your last night here." Astrid quickly rose to her feet, moved to the weapon rack, and grabbed a large battle axe. The head of the weapon dropped to the stone floor with a loud clang. Helen cowered in fright as Astrid raised the weapon over her head. There was a dull thud and again the loud clang of metal falling on stone. Helen looked up to see Astrid swing again, but the axe merely bounced off the door and hit the floor.
    Astrid swung again and again until finally a small chunk of the door fell to the floor. The wood was hard, and would not give easily, but eventually it would break and Astrid would not stop until it did. Astrid kept swinging, each time harder than the last, until she couldn't lift the axe anymore. She was glad to have something to do. It was exhausting, but it was better than waiting, and it kept her mind occupied as well. She sat heavily on the floor and held the axe out to Helen.
    "If we keep this up we can be out of here by tomorrow," she said. Helen reluctantly took the handle.
    "Won't they hear all of this noise?" Helen asked.
    "You know," Astrid sighed, "I don't care if they hear." She was surprised how angry she still was, but it was at least anger she could use to give her strength. Helen rose to her feet and Astrid, for the first time, saw how worn out she looked. The twelve days of captivity had taken their toll on her. Her clothing was torn and tattered, and she was thin enough that Astrid could see her ribs where her shirt was torn.
    Helen, with a lot more effort than Astrid, lifted the axe and let it fall onto the chipped door. It had very little effect on the solid wood and after only a few strokes Helen was short of breath. She struggled to swing the heavy axe two more times before she collapsed in exhaustion. Astrid could hear her heavy breathing echoing off the walls like music against the backdrop of her pulse giving it a fast tempo. Before she knew what she was doing she found herself reaching out for Helen. She wanted it, needed it, but what was it? Her mind struggled for an endless moment before she caught hold of a far off memory. Simon, she needed Simon. Astrid saw the unasked question in Helen's eye, almost fear, when she realized what she was doing. Instantly her hand changed direction and she took the axe from Helen's loose grip.
    "You rest for a while," she said to Helen, who was still short of breath, "I'll keep going until you're ready." As Helen scooted away Astrid lifted the axe, but midway stopped. She didn't know what was happening to her, or why, but she knew enough to want to keep Helen out of danger. Lowering the axe once more she strode to the weapon rack and grabbed a light short sword.
    "Listen," she said softly to the young girl, "I don't know what's happening to me, but if I lose control of myself or you think you're in danger, I want you to use this." She handed the short sword to the exhausted girl with a half hearted smile. Helen nodded and took the weapon with fear in her eyes. Astrid then turned away and hacked at the door until the first signs of daylight appeared.
    The predawn light seemed so bright and she was so tired. She put down the axe, climbed into the bed, and, without a word, fell into a deep sleep. Her body and mind were exhausted but her conscience was clear.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

*xi
Rescue?*​
    The courtyard stretched out around them and Simon had never felt so cold. The sun was shining and the day was warm but something about the stone walls around him chilled him to the bone. It was as if upon crossing the threshold they had passed from the land of the living into the land of the dead. The place seemed ancient. What few wooden structures there were were falling into disrepair and decay, and even the stone itself was crumbling in some places.
    Behind them was the front gate, and to their right was what looked like a stable. To their left a barracks was attached to the outer wall, and before them was an assortment of huge stone buildings. The first was a round building with a domed roof that Simon could only wonder the use of, and to the right of that was a church. Neither Simon nor Gabe had ever seen a cathedral, but they had heard rumors of the giant stone monoliths being erected all over, especially in the western empire.
    Toward the mountain Simon saw building which seemed to tunnel into the cliff face and emerge again in odd places and different levels. This, he decided, must be the keep, the fortress part of the castle. Then he caught sight of the fountain lying in the center of the oddly shaped courtyard. Water bubbled and splashed around a sculpture of a kneeling woman with her hands outstretched. The sculpture was enigmatic and drew him closer, though he could not explain why.
    He found himself wondering who she was. Possibilities ran through his mind in flashes. Maybe she was the owner of this castle, or possibly simply an artist's rendition of beauty. Or maybe, he thought, a sculpture of an angel, after all, there was a church. As he neared the fountain he sat on the edge and listened to the running water. At his feet the staircase that he had seen the Nosferatu descend followed the curve of the fountain down into the earth. An uncomfortable feeling swept over him, and he was about to move away when Gabe sat down beside him.
    "Hey Simon," he said with a groan, "I'm hungry." Simon thought a moment before he realized that they hadn't eaten since yesterday morning. He had been so focused on reaching Astrid that he hadn't noticed his growling stomach. Simon unwrapped the small bundle of food that he had tied on his belt, and they quickly consumed most of it, saving some for Astrid once they had rescued her.
    Simon had thought so hard about getting here, but so little about what to do once he arrived, or how they would get home, or even where they would go home to. He sat brooding over his own thoughts when Gabe interrupted him once more.
    "So," he said casually, "how are we supposed to find Astrid in a big place like this?" Gabe was absolutely right. It would take days to search the whole castle, and Simon wanted to be far from there by sunset.
    "Well, that old man told us he was searching the lower levels," Simon said with a glance at the dark stairwell. "So, I think we should start with the fortress. I think they would want to keep her somewhere that could be easily watched." Together they rose to their feet and stretched.
    "These buildings look smaller," Gabe said pointing to the barracks and stable. "We should start with those."
    "We should probably at least have a look in all of them," Simon agreed as they walked back to the stable. They passed through a gap in the rotted wood fence and came to the entrance. Dust was lying in a thick blanket over the floor. There was no sign of anyone passing, and the place had the look and feel of a tomb. They then checked the barracks only to find the same thing. They then moved to the other buildings, but found their great doors of hard wood and iron locked. After pounding on the cathedral's locked doors and finding them firm and secure their hopes began to dim.
    "Maybe I could break it down," Gabe suggested.
    "No," Simon replied, "they're way too tough, even for you. It would take all day and we don't have that much of time." Simon thought for a moment then continued on along the courtyard's perimeter. "I think we should check the keep." Simon stared once more at the fountain as they passed. The sound of the water broke the silence and helped to ease his nerves. It seemed odd to him that amid the sense of abandonment and death that shrouded the castle this fountain would be here.
    "The moment of truth," Gabe said as he reached for the rung on the door. Gabe heaved the handle and a rusty groan sounded, but the door moved only slightly. Gabe pulled again to reveal a thin sliver of the dark interior. At this point Simon grabbed the edge of the door and they both pulled together. With a horrendous grating sound the door swung open.
    The two entered the dark building, and once they did they found that only half of it could be seen from the outside. The entrance hall they were standing in extended back into the mountain and dark tunnels branched out from the far side.
    "Can you see any old candles, or wood we can make a fire with?" Simon asked as he saw their new dilemma. Gabe immediately rushed out the door.
    "There was a broken fence out here," he called over his shoulder as he disappeared from view. Simon heard boards splintering and only moments later Gabe returned with an armful of wood. They had no pitch or oil to get the fire going or keep it burning, so it took them a while to get a steady blaze out of the old wood.
    As firelight illuminated the hall they could see tapestries hanging on the walls, torn and bleached with time. A thick layer of dust covered everything and gave the room a very close and confined feel. At the far end of the large chamber were three passageways. Each with a door, but only the middle one was open. Simon went to the doors on the left and right trying each in turn, but they were firmly locked. Only the central path was open to them. A chill swept over them and their torch flickered as they stepped into the dark passage.
    "I don't like this," Simon said over his shoulder to Gabe who was following with the torch.
    "What?" Gabe asked in return.
    "Doesn't it feel like we're being shepherded? I just get the feeling that someone is directing us to a certain place, and I'm not so sure I trust them." They then emerged into a small round chamber with a domed ceiling and several doors, each in a different direction. Even before they began Simon knew what they would find. Every door was locked, save one. As Simon pulled on the iron rung light spilled into the torch lit room. The midday sun was blinding, and it took a moment for the two to focus on what was before them.
    A large semi-circular room stretched out around them with rows of tall windows on the flat and far wall. Beyond those Simon and Gabe saw a large balcony completing the circle. Old paintings, worn beyond recognition, lined the walls and several doors stood closed. Simon was willing to bet that all but one of them would be locked.
    As Simon took in his surroundings Gabe walked into the enormous room and wove his way through a maze of broken tables and chairs toward the balcony. Simon followed as Gabe tried the door that led outside. To both of their surprise it opened, and Gabe stepped out onto the huge balcony.
    "Woah, look at this Simon," he called through the open door. Simon stepped through to find a sight he would never forget. The balcony jutted out from the face of a cliff that dropped over a thousand feet into a sea of trees. Simon was amazed that such a huge structure could stay suspended over such a huge drop.
    As he walked to where Gabe was standing near the railing a strong gust of wind nearly blew him off his feet, and a bright flash of light from below blinded him for a moment. Amid the ocean of forest was a river that reflected the early afternoon light. To Simon, it felt like he could see the edges of the world. Mountains upon mountains rose, but he was above them all. For that moment the two travelers stood gazing at the most majestic sight either had ever witnessed.
     The mountains rose like islands in the forest sea, or waves frozen in time, as far as they could see, until the world itself seemed to dissolve into the sky. Forgotten were all of their trouble and fears, and for a while, even their purpose for coming was abandoned to the wind and deep blue sky. Gabe came out of the trance first, and put his hand on Simon's shoulder.
    "Come on, she's not here." Instantly Simon was pulled back to reality. Many times afterward he would wish for the sense of escape he had felt, and every time he would be ashamed for wishing it. They entered the castle once more and turned to the wall on their left where there was a small door near the corner. Gabe tried the locks and found them secure, but noticed a slight wobble in the rusted hinges. Simon was surprised to see Gabe wink at him then in an effortless fluid motion pull the door from its hinges. With a grin he handed the door to Simon.
    "A present for you," he said, then stooped through the doorway. Simon nearly collapsed from the door's weight, and dropped it with a loud crash. All fear of anyone hearing them had long since left. The castle felt so lonely and abandoned that even though they had seen their enemies descend into its depths they had a hard time believing that anyone else was there.
    Simon quickly followed Gabe into the dark tunnel and was surprised when he found that even though they left their torch behind he could still see. The light behind him met with another light ahead to illuminate the small passage. A couple of doors lined the wall on his right, but he ignored them and concentrated only on reaching Gabe's bulking form ahead of him. Simon stepped into the light ahead to find a room, not so big as the last, but still built half into the mountain. A large column filled the center of the room which had an open door revealing a spiral stair..
    Simon's heart leapt within him and a wave of hope washed over him. He didn't know why, but he felt they were getting close now. He slapped Gabe in the back and gave him a broad smile right before he bolted up the stairs. Gabe followed, not knowing where Simon's burst of energy had come from. They emerged on the roof of one of the smaller towers, and as they looked around they could see the edge of the balcony to one side, and the rooftops of a few buildings on the other.
    Simon moved quickly over a narrow bridge that spanned the distance between the tower and another set of stairs carved into the hillside. Above him Simon saw more towers closer to the peak. Astrid was in one of those towers. He didn't know how he knew, but he did. He took one deep breath to steady himself then bounded up the stairs as fast as his legs could carry him. There was no railing to catch him as he rounded corners and doubled back on the slope. Gusts of wind tugged and pulled at him, yet his feet were firm on the stairs and his eyes were fixed on the summit.
    When he leaped over the last step he saw before him a small yet tall stone building. Rocks and boulders surrounded the oval structure making it impossible to proceed to the peak without entering. The door to this building, unlike the others, were shattered and loosely hanging on broken hinges. Simon did not want to even think about what force was powerful enough the break the massive double doors.
    The same chill he had felt earlier passed through him as he walked through the arched door. Stone benches lined the inside walls, each one of them lying in fragments as if they had been broken by a massive hammer. The far end of the oval structure had no walls, but only pillars to hold the roof. The only thing that was whole was a stone altar which stood in the center of the pillars. Simon could see it was no marriage altar. As he stepped closer he heard Gabe closing in behind him.
    "Wait for me Sim..." Gabe stopped short. The two stepped up to the altar and could see numerous dark stains on its surface that streaked onto the floor. "What is this place?" Gabe asked with a visible shiver.
    "I don't know," Simon responded quietly, his fear growing with the sound of his own voice shaking. "But I feel like they can see us here." Simon's skin crawled as he felt eyes on him and with a glance at Gabe he knew his friend could feel them too. The two hurried further on to where a door opened into the living rock of the mountain, passed through, and closed the door tight behind them. The corridor they had entered was too dark for them to see anything. Not even allowing their eyes to adjust gave them any better sight. Simon reached out for Gabe and in the process found he could touch the walls to either side of him.
    "Gabe," he whispered, fearful that if he spoke louder the darkness might somehow hear him.
    "Simon," sounded Gabe's familiar voice from only feet away. Simon cleared his throat.
    "Grab onto me and I'll try to lead us forward." As soon as he felt Gabe's hand find his shoulder, and with his own hands touching the walls, he proceeded forward up a steep staircase. He stumbled several times before the passage leveled off and he struck, a little too hard for his liking, what felt and sounded like a thick plank of wood. Simon rubbed his head where it had struck the solid surface, and as much as he thought about it he couldn't think why the stairs would have a dead end. He had to be there.
    "Astrid," he said quietly, but there was no response.
    "Astrid!" Gabe's voice boomed behind him. This time the two heard something moving, then footsteps and whispers that neither could understand.
    "Gabe," Simon said with eagerness, "break the door down."
    "Done," Gabe replied. Simon stepped out of the way just in time to hear the loud thud of Gabe crashing into the door. A few seconds later there was another crash and a narrow beam of light split the darkness. A small hole about the size of two fingers had cracked in the middle of the door. Gabe moved aside and Simon put his mouth to the opening.
    "Astrid, are you there?" He looked through just as he heard a voice just as excited and emotional as his.
    "Simon, is that you?" Through the hole he saw a figure rise and block the light for a moment, then there she was.
    "Astrid," Gabe said as he moved Simon out of the way and struck the door once more but to no avail. Then taking them both by surprise the door exploded toward them in a mass of fragments and dust. Before Simon had even uncovered his eyes he felt arms wrap around him and hold him tight. He returned the hug with tears in his eyes.
    "I'm here," he whispered to the weeping girl.
    "What took you so long?" Astrid asked with a sob. "I missed you so much." After a moment the reunited couple heard Gabe clear his throat.
    "He didn't come by himself you know." Astrid then released Simon and wiped the tears from her eyes.
    "Thank you Gabe," she said giving him a hug as well. Simon's heart seemed to swell until he thought it would burst, but it didn't, it all poured from his eyes instead. He kissed Astrid once more.
    "Are you alright?" he asked, looking at her tattered dress.
    "I'm fine now," she said back with a smile of genuine happiness.
    "So," Gabe said, "who's your friend?" Astrid had completely forgotten in her excitement and Simon still hadn't noticed that there was anyone else at all.
    "Oh," Astrid gestured toward the young girl in the center of the room, "this is Helen. Helen, this is Simon and Gabe." Helen looked like an animal that had spotted a predator and wasn't yet sure whether to run or fight. Astrid walked to the girl and gave her a small shove forward. Gabe stepped forward and offered his hand, and after a moment Helen grasped it. "Come on, the four of us will go together," Astrid said, anxious to get out of her prison.
    The four walked down the, now lit, stairway toward their freedom, but none of them could have known how far from it they were. Simon and Astrid descended hand in hand behind Gabe who was first to reach the closed door at the bottom. Without hesitation he pushed it open and walked through. Astrid and Simon followed and it wasn't until they were next to the blood soaked altar that they realized where they were.
    Astrid had turned pale as moonlight, and Helen had not taken a single step past the doorway. Immediately a dark chill swept over all of them and they wished for nothing more than to leave that horrid place. Gabe turned around to go retrieve Helen, and Simon tried to press forward but was stopped when he pulled Astrid's hand and she wouldn't move. Astrid was rooted in place staring at the altar in some sort of trance. Simon looked back to see Gabe grab hold of Helen's hand and try to lead her forward.
    "No," Helen said over and over, her voice gradually growing louder. "No no no, we have to get away from here!"
    "That's what we're trying to do!" Gabe said back pulling her arm more insistently. Astrid kept a steady gaze at the altar that made Simon more uneasy than he already was. A toothy grin crossed her lips and Simon was shocked to see that her teeth were pearly white, and came to defined sharpened ends. Darkness seemed to gather around them, and Simon noticed the warmth of the sun being replaced by a cold sticky fog that seemed to  spring from the earth. Gabe was carrying Helen past now as she screamed and thrashed in his arms. Simon pulled harder on Astrid's hand, but she was still as stone.
    "Astrid, come on!" he yelled with a hard pull. She turned her eyes toward him and all of his resolve melted away into fear. He had never seen her eyes so cold and unfeeling. It frightened him more than even the creatures that had taken her. In the sudden rush of fear he nearly let go of her and ran, but then just as quickly as the change had come over her she returned to normal. Warmth came back to her eyes and even a little color returned to her cheeks.
    The spell was broken, and still hand in hand the two ran to catch up to their friends. They bolted out of the shrine and onto the stairs, but here they had to slow down. The fog was steadily growing thicker, making it harder to see with each passing moment, and the stairs were treacherous and steep even in daylight. The mountain slope fell away beside them and one false step could send them over a thousand foot drop.
    Step by step they descended, following the shadowy form of Gabe in front of them. The stairs seemed to go on endlessly, and though Simon knew they had to be getting close to the bottom more stairs continued to emerge from the fog. Then suddenly the narrow stone bridge leading to the tower appeared in front of them. The mist clung to everything like hands making it  slippery and wet, and when Simon's feet touched the catwalk they seemed to be pulled as if by a rope. The instant he felt no ground beneath him he knew he was going to die. The moment seemed to last forever, then Astrid, still holding his hand, effortlessly lifted him back onto the bridge. Before he could question what she had done, or even realized it, he was running once more and found the spiral stair leading down into the tower.
    Simon stumbled down the last few steps into the dark interior to see Gabe collapsed on the floor. Helen sat a few feet away with her knees held close to her chest. Simon felt like his lungs would burst, and he could not seem to find enough air. The world seemed to darken around him, and for the first time in days he realized how tired he actually was. How long had it been since he had slept? Astrid knelt next to Simon and ran her fingers through his hair.
    It was a while before Simon or Gabe caught their breath and were ready to continue. The mist around them continued to grow thicker, even within the corridors of the castle, and Simon saw from the faint orange glow through the window that it was late in the day. As he sat up Astrid put her arms around him and he wished that he could just stay in her embrace, knowing that despite his wish they had to keep moving. Simon held her for a moment in return then kissed her just to make sure he wasn't dreaming. He then rose to his feet and looked to Gabe, who was rising as well.
    "Are you alright," he asked.
    "Yeah," Gabe answered, "now I am. What exactly happened back there?"
    "I don't know," Simon shrugged, "but right now we have to hurry and get out of here." Simon lifted Astrid to her feet and Gabe lifted Helen, who was little more than half his height, in turn.
    "Are you alright?" Gabe whispered.
    "I'll be okay," Helen replied, but Simon saw that her hands were shaking. She quickly folded her arms when she saw him looking. Simon looked at the door he and Gabe had come through earlier that day, but immediately noticed that something had changed.
    "Gabe," he said softly. Gabe half grunted a response. "Do you remember closing that door?" Gabe shook his head and quickly strode to the closed door. The handle rattled as it was pulled, but the door would not move. Then he pounded with his fists, but the door was solid. The only result was a faint echo from the far side.
    "Do you think you could break it down?" Astrid asked. Gabe responded immediately by ramming his unburned shoulder into the door. Three times he tried, but each time only echoes returned as if the mountain and castle themselves were laughing at them.
    "I hate this place," Gabe muttered as he stepped back to try once more, but he was stopped short by a light touch on his arm.
    "Wait," Helen said timidly. The three looked at her as if they had forgotten she was there, which Simon had to admit he had. "I know another way." The small girl stepped to the other side of the central pillar and revealed another door on the opposite wall. "We can get out through here," she said with a shaking voice. Simon was the closest and pulled the door open to reveal a dark passage running straight into the solid surface of the hill.
    "It's too dark. We'll get lost in there," he said in frustration. His mind kept mulling over their obstacles and finding no solution. Somehow someone had locked the passage they came through and now they had no light and endless dark corridors between them and the exit. "Even with you to guide us we can't get through," Simon said in desperation, half to Helen, half to himself. The four stood in silent contemplation, then Astrid simply walked straight into the dark tunnel and disappeared into the gloom. It took the other three a few seconds to realize what had happened, but Simon was the first to react.
    "Astrid!" he called as he charged into the passage. The other two began to follow, but then Astrid was back so quickly that Simon nearly walked right over her.
    "Follow me," she said as she grabbed Simon's hand. She then gestured toward Helen. "Hold onto each other so we don't get separated." And with that she plowed her way through the fog into the darkness. Simon barely had enough time to grab Helen's hand, let alone object, before he was being dragged behind.
    "Up ahead there should be a stairway going down," Helen's voice said from the darkness behind. The group continued to move forward although none but their leader knew where to.
    "Here it is," Astrid said from somewhere in front of them. Simon felt her pull him to the left, and his feet followed the invisible floor until it disappeared beneath them. The sudden weightlessness of falling caught him off guard, and in his panic he released Helen's hand. He felt his knees strike the floor in a flash of heat and pain, but before he fell completely he was caught once more by Astrid.
    "Astrid, Simon, where are you?" he heard Helen's voice calling above him.
    "Stay where you are," Astrid called back, "I'll come get you."
    "Watch the first step," Simon groaned, and although he couldn't see it he knew Astrid had a smile on her face. It took a few minutes for them to regroup, and a few more for them to reach the bottom of the stairs.
    "Okay Helen, now which way?" Astrid asked once they had reached level ground.
    "I'm not sure," Helen answered. "There were a lot of twists and turns, but I remember that the path was open. Look for open doors." With how much good open doors had done them Simon knew they weren't going to see daylight any time soon. With that comforting thought he felt Astrid pull him even deeper into the never ending blackness.
    As they stumbled in the dark, trying to navigate the underground maze, Simon leaned forward in an unsuccessful attempt at having a private conversation. "Astrid." She hummed a faint response. "How can you see down here? I can't see a thing," he whispered. She thought about it a moment before she answered.
    "I don't know. Ever since I came here things have been different. Something to do with that man..." It surprised her just as much as them that she could see, but there was more that they didn't know about. She could hear them. Not just their dull foot falls or their ragged breathing, but something deeper, almost secret. She could hear their pulse. Simon's was fast but steady, Helen's wild and scared, and Gabe's slower and more secure. She could almost feel the blood coursing through their veins. It sounded so loudly in her ears that it took all her willpower to just keep moving forward rather than turn around and... and... And what?
    Astrid stopped and waited. The air felt wrong. She could tell by the smell that somewhere they had gone off course. The air was too old and stale. She turned the group around and backtracked to a closed door. She tried the handle and the door swung inward, inviting them forward. The group pressed on in this manner. Every now an then they had to double back, but eventually they found their way. Relief washed over the four of them when at last they saw light in the passage before them. None of them knew how long they had been underground, but all of them were glad to see light again.
    At the end of the corridor they could see the source of the light. A wide spiraling stair rose before them. Simon could taste freedom just beyond those stairs, and they were drawing close when he heard the sound of voices ahead and motioned everyone against the wall. The fugitives pressed themselves against the wall and listened to the sounds coming from the stairs below them. There was a harsh scraping of metal on rock, then a voice echoed up to them.
    "Returning here was foolish. You shall not escape again." It was a low calm voice that Simon and Gabe didn't recognize, but Astrid and Helen tensed at the sound of it. Simon looked into Astrid's eyes and could see she was getting ready to run. He squeezed her hand tightly and mouthed the word 'wait'.
    "You are the fool if you think escape to be my plan." This voice was familiar. Simon recognized it as the man who had led them here. There were muffled cries, then once more the sound of metal striking stone. The sounds of the two men below steadily drew closer, and Simon could feel their chance at escape slipping away. Gabe reached over and grabbed Simon's arm to draw his attention.
    "We have to get out of here, now!" Gabe whispered harshly. Simon nodded his agreement and prepared himself to dash up the stairs. He took a deep breath and held it for a moment. He could feel himself shaking with fear, but his determination won through and he was the first to burst from concealment. He dashed up the stairs that spiraled to his left and could see a deep red glow shining above.
    The air was still foggy making it difficult to see, but he knew if they could reach the surface they could find their way out. He was nearly clear of the tunnel when he saw movement in the corner of his eye. The next instant a shadow loomed before him that stopped him like a wall. He tried to fight the shadow off, but his arms were held firmly at his sides. Then he felt teeth gripping his throat and knew his end had come. Despite how far he had traveled and how close he had come, he had failed. He closed his eyes knowing resistance was futile.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

*xii
Goodbye
*​
    Astrid was right behind Simon as he leapt onto the stairs. The new light was so bright in her eyes that she found it hard to see. The sounds of those below them were rapidly closing in now, and Astrid had no intention of being found by Vlad again. In her blindness she stumbled and fell to her knees, and at the same instant a shadow blocked the light before her and enveloped Simon in its wake. Astrid struggled to rise to her feet, but before she could another shape rushed past her. She saw a billowing black cloak and the flash of a blade and there was a ring of metal as the sword flew into the shadow. Then Simon was kneeling on the stairs again.
    Astrid sprinted forward, wrapped an arm around Simon, and hauled him to his feet to run beside her in one swift motion. The two emerged into the twilight and the air still held thick fog, but it didn't seem as menacing to Astrid as before. It was almost as if she understood it. With a glance she recognized their surroundings as the courtyard that she could see from the tower window. She looked to her right and could vaguely see the large front gate through the fog. Just as she was about to move she felt Simon pull on her hand.
    "Come on, we're almost out," he said as he moved in the direction of the exit. They had only taken a few steps when they saw a pair of shadows materialize in front of them. The darkness of night seemed to thicken and as it did Astrid could see more clearly. A boy and a girl, both younger than her and Simon, stood before them. Both had short spiked hair and wolfish grins. Only a moment later Astrid sensed rather than saw two more figures advancing on them, one on each side. These were both younger than them as well. A boy with powerful arms and short even hair, and a girl with long hair that reminded Astrid a lot of herself. The four newcomers slowly closed in and Astrid's heart sank as she realized that they were surrounded.
    A loud hiss sounded in Astrid's ears and it took her a few seconds to realize that the hiss had been her own. Her mind was swimming through all of the changes, both around her and within her, trying to make sense of it all. She felt like breaking down and crying, but her instincts took over and she poised herself to fight. The circle around them grew tighter and just as Astrid was about to spring the enemy formation broke. From the stairwell by the fountain burst a tangle of dark figures that almost ran into the creatures that had surrounded Astrid and Simon.
    A young man ran before Gabe and Helen, and although he didn't look much more than twenty years old his hair was white. Astrid was mesmerized by the sight of him. His black cloak was trailing behind him and his sword was gleaming in his hand like out of a fairy tale. He quickly passed her and leapt into the two spiky haired attackers.
    "Run!" he shouted as he passed. Simon and Astrid took up the cue and began to run right as Gabe and Helen caught up with them. A moment later the short haired monster materialized to their left. Gabe lunged at him in an attempt to make him retreat, but the boy easily and gracefully sidestepped Gabe and the next instant Helen was gone.
    Gabe stopped and looked into the mist and shadows, searching, but to no avail. Astrid quickly turned and grabbed Gabe's thick arm, urging him ahead. It was too late when she remembered that there was an opponent unaccounted for. The girl she had seen earlier erupted from the shadows and before she had the chance to defend herself the girl took hold of her throat. Astrid tore at the girl's wrist in an effort to free herself when out of the corner of her eye she saw Gabe slam into her attacker.
    The world spun around her and her eyes went dark. She tried to breathe, but it felt as if she were under water. The air was so thick that her lungs couldn't pull it in. She opened her eyes to find herself face down in the dirt, and there was something warm and wet as well. As she tried to get up it felt as if her throat was on fire. Then she noticed the dark pool beneath her. In a panic she forced herself to her feet, using strength she didn't know she had. Every breath seemed shorter and harder to take, and her eyes couldn't focus because of the pain.
    She glanced to her side and Simon was there helping her. How long he had been there she didn't know. The gate was getting closer, but not fast enough. Dizziness came over her and she fell to the ground, but she was so close to escape, so close to freedom. The fog seemed to thicken around her, and her sight grew dim.
    "Simon," she choked through a voice that was barely a whisper, "I love you." The last thing she saw was Simon leaning over her, calling her name.

*xiii
Saved and Abandoned
*​
    The old man had just appeared behind them, but he didn't seem so old anymore. He was a professional swordsman who drove back the same two creatures that Simon and Gabe couldn't defeat together. Simon raced as fast as he could toward the gate that he knew was just beyond the next wall of fog. His eyes were fixed on the path ahead, and only escape mattered. One moment he could feel Astrid's hand firmly in his hand, and the next it was gone.
    Simon skidded to a halt and looked back to see Astrid struggling to pull Gabe forward. Helen was nowhere to be seen, and the old man and the two he had been fighting were lost in the fog. Simon started toward Astrid when one of the creatures, the Nosferatu, appeared out of the haze and, before Simon could yell a warning, seize Astrid by the neck. Gabe's reflexes had always been faster than Simon's and he reacted instinctively by driving the girl to the ground. The wind rushed out of Simon's lungs as he passed the two combatants. He was exhausted, his lungs couldn't seem to find enough air, and in the next instant his heart nearly stopped beating. Only a few feet away lay Astrid. Her neck was covered in blood, and its dark puddle was expanding around her. Behind him he could hear Gabe still struggling with the Nosferatu.
    "It is pointless, no mortal can match my kind," the creature hissed. The words passed through Simon's mind, but didn't register. The only thing he could see was Astrid's life slipping away in short shallow breaths. He reached out, wrapped an arm around her, and helped her to her feet.
    "You're going to be okay," he said, knowing that it wasn't true. He half led, half carried her toward where the massive gates lay waiting, but the didn't make it very far before Astrid fell limply to the ground. "Astrid come on! We have to get out of here!" Simon cried as he knelt over her. A faint gurgling came from her throat, then with immense effort she spoke with a barely audible rasp.
    "Simon, I love you." Her eyes lost focus and seemed to be made of glass. She was dead.
    "No!," Simon cried. He lifted Astrid's small form and held her against him, but there was nothing there. His mind raced frantically, searching for anything that could save her. It was only an instant, but it seemed as long as an eternity. Memories of the past few days flooded his mind.
    'Are you willing to die for her?' 'Are you willing to kill for her?' If death was all he had to offer, then he would give it gladly. Then it all seemed to fit.
    '... Your friend, Astrid you called her, will share their fate...'
    '... Do you mean he drinks their blood...'
    '... No mortal can match my kind...'
    '... Ever since I came here things have been different...'
    Simon knew what he had to do. He took a piece of broken glass that was lying by his knee and ran the jagged edge across his lip. With one final prayer he pressed his mouth to Astrid's. Blood trickled down his chin as he held his lips against hers, and that moment of hope and despair, brilliance and folly, life and death, was etched in Simon's heart as if it were carved in stone. The stirring was so small that only a lover could feel it within the other, then she opened her eyes. They were blood red.
    Simon had no time to process what he had seen and within moments he and Astrid were back in the courtyard. Dense fog shrouded everything and the sounds of battle surrounded them. They began to run for the gate when Gabe appeared through the fog in front of them.
    "Come on," Simon beckoned as Gabe picked up beside them. The outer wall and gate seemed to sprout in front of them, and Simon saw the white haired man with the black cloak pass through before them. Simon glanced over his shoulder to see five shadows in pursuit. The three were only a few steps from freedom when a loud grating screech sounded above them.
    The portcullis was falling fast. Gabe, who was faster than the other two, ducked under the closing bars. Simon dove through, but upon reaching the other side found his hand empty. He looked at the iron grate and saw Astrid on the far side. Simon reached through the bars and there was a small clink as his amulet fell against the iron.
    "Go!" Astrid yelled. Tears welled up in Simon's eyes, but he could still see five shadows approaching. He felt Gabe grab him and pull.
    "We have to go!" the big man yelled. Not knowing what else to do Simon grabbed the medallion around his neck that he had received only days before, snapped the band, and thrust it into Astrid's hand.
    "I'll come back for you!" he called as Gabe hauled him away. Gabe nearly had to carry Simon away, and Astrid stood alone to face the five approaching Nosferatu. The light around her seemed to flee, and the darkness that remained took form and substance.
    Simon's tear filled eyes couldn't see anymore. He turned and ran as fast and hard as he could. He felt numb form the ordeal and he couldn't begin to make sense of what had just happened. The only thing he knew was that he had to run, and keep running until he couldn't run anymore. He stumbled frequently, but still managed to keep pace. The terrain was almost invisible through the darkness and fog, but as the miles passed passed the fog lessened and the light of the rising moon came through. Simon was drenched with sweat and his chest was heaving. He slowed and looked back the way they had come to see the castle breaking through a low bank of clouds. Somewhere in that castle was Astrid. Tears came to his eyes as he turned back to his waiting companions and kept running.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

I'm not sure if anyone is reading this, but if no one is then this will be my last post. If anyone wants to read more then let me know or I think I will just call this good enough. Anywho, hope you all enjoy it and any feedback would be helpful.​*
xiv
Welcome Prisoner
*​
    Astrid had no idea what she was doing, or why she was doing it. Simon just handed her something and ran, leaving her alone. Even though she had told him to go she couldn't help but feel a little betrayed. Every ounce of common sense she had told her to hide and let the wave of attackers pass, but she stood rooted in front of the closed portcullis. She had to delay them for as long as possible. She had to protect Simon and Gabe. Her mind was frantic, but her body seemed to know exactly what to do. Instincts that she didn't know she possessed took hold of her. The world around her grew darker, and as it did it seemed to come into better focus. The next instant all conscious thought vanished and only the primal urge to stay alive remained.
    She lunged at her attackers who were so close now that she could see the surprise on their faces. All light fled from her, and the darkness fed her strength. It was her weapon and armor. A change came over her and she felt released and free as she never had before. All five of the creatures stopped dead in their tracks. It felt as if she had split herself and attacked all of them at once. She was many, attacking with claws and teeth, and before he enemies had a chance to regroup she was herself again, leaping to one and then another.
    First the tall strong one that had taken Helen. She ripped at him with clawed fingers, breaking down his defenses and driving him to the earth. The next instant the spiky haired boy was attacking her, but he seemed to pass right through her. In response she grabbed him and threw him into the mountain side. Another came and she twisted and broke it with inhuman strength. Then she saw the one that had ripped out her throat and here eyes glowed a deeper red. She attacked with fury that none of them had ever witnessed before. When that opponent was beaten she sped toward the shadowy one who had bitten Simon. She dove at him, but he evaporated before her eyes. Then Vlad appeared and time seemed to stop.
    He was the cause of it all. Astrid, as far as she knew, had never hated anyone before, but she hated him. With all her strength she rushed at him, hoping that sheer speed and force would be enough. But with a simple side step it was over. Vlad caught her with his left hand and threw her to the ground. She stared up from the ground a Vlad for a moment, then the fire in her eyes died, her rage subsided, and exhaustion swept over her. She felt like a candle that flickered intensely right before it burned out.
    The strength and the feeling of invincibility were gone, leaving only emptiness and hunger. Or was it thirst? She could smell something sweet in the air, but it was too faint to recognize. Her eyes were half closed in delirium when she felt herself being lifted off the ground.
    "Lucifer, bring her," a familiar voice sounded. Astrid looked at the person carrying her, but could not distinguish a face through the long hair and shadows. Then she was placed on her feet and she saw Helen lying a short distance away, motionless. Astrid knew immediately that she was dead. Then pain shot through her arm where Lucifer twisted her abruptly to face the man who was speaking.
    "So we meet again," Vlad greeted with a devilish smile. Astrid's head and back throbbed where she had hit the ground, but she could already feel a bit of strength returning. She looked once more at the small shadowy form of Helen lying on the ground and had to stop herself from running over and drinking the last few drops of...
    "What have you done to me?" she screamed at Vlad. She struggled against the grip that held her, but she was still too weak.
    "Do not cast the blame on me, my dear," Vlad snapped back with the slightest hint of anger in his voice. "Look rather to your friends who fed you with their own blood." He took a step closer then reached out and stroked her face with the back of his hand. His touch was so soft that for a moment Astrid welcomed the contact, then she began thrashing in Lucifer’s arms and nearly slipped from his grasp.
    "You lie," she said, not knowing what to believe. "It was you. You brought me here, you took me from them, and you held me prisoner!"
    "Ha," Vlad chuckled in response. "I brought you here to keep you safe, for I know what it is like to suffer as you suffer." His eyes which had started out red now faded to a pale grey, and Astrid could see no lie in them. "Your friends, as you believe them to be, came here to kill you, and they will return to..." He paused to search for the right word. "Consummate their goal. Is that a right word?" Astrid bit her lip as tears sprang into her eyes, and flinched when she felt the sharpness of her own teeth.
    "Lucifer," Vlad said softly, "take her to a room below. She will surely be comfortable there." Astrid followed in a daze as Lucifer led her to the center of the courtyard toward the fountain and spiral stairs. Astrid's thoughts were centered around what Vlad had told her. Could it be true? There had been a strange man with Simon and Gabe. Could he have come to kill her? She trusted Simon and Gabe with her life, but was it possible that they were deceived by the stranger? Her mind ran in circles trying to wrap itself around her situation. She had just started down the stairs when a voice pulled her out of her daze.
    "Lucifer, I will take her from here." Astrid looked back to see a young woman approaching. The similarities between the girl and herself shocked her once more.
    Beneath the shadows and long hair that covered Lucifer's face she thought she saw a sneer as he released her arm and disappeared into the night. The girl who had mortally wounded her only minutes earlier descended toward her. Astrid reached for her neck, remembering her wound, but found her throat whole. It was as if it had never been touched. Blood was still smeared across her skin and dress, but she felt as if nothing had happened at all.
    "Never mind him," the girl said, putting her arm over Astrid's shoulder as if they were old friends. "Lucifer is honorable, but do not cross him." The girl smiled and laughed softly at a joke that Astrid didn't understand. Together they descended into shadow, neither stopped, but both could see as if it were mid-day. "My name is Lisa," the girl said, then gave Astrid a questioning look.
    "Astrid," she replied, still trying to wrap her mind around things.
    "You have already met Lucifer. The big one is Vladimir, and the two you slaughtered are twins, Anhael and Eve." Lisa gave her a smile and a sideways glance. "Welcome to the family." Lisa led Astrid from the spiral stair into a long hallway. Astrid had always been better at counting than Simon and Gabe and counted six doors that they passed. At the seventh they stopped and Astrid considered running until she remembered Vlad at the top of the stairs.
    "How did you do that before?" Lisa asked quietly. "Transform, I mean." Astrid didn't know what Lisa was talking about, and when did she transform? Whatever she had done, she didn't know how to do it again.
    "If I knew I wouldn't be here now," she answered softly. "I don't know what I did. I don't know what happened. I don't even know what I am anymore." Astrid felt tears welling up in her eyes once more, and she suppressed them as best she could. She didn't know why she was confiding in the person who had nearly killed her, but she wasn't sure of anything any more. Lisa opened the door and Astrid followed her in. The room was well furnished with a bed, a desk, and anything else you could expect to find. There were even a few books, but Astrid didn't know how to read.
    "You are about the last thing I expected from a half blood," Lisa said with a soft smile. Then the door closed and Astrid heard the click of the lock. It was only after she was left alone that she noticed the oddly shaped wooden box by the far wall. She looked closer to see that it was no ordinary crate, but a coffin.

*xv
Remedy
*​
    Simon sat with his head resting on his knees. His heart was pounding like drums in his ears and his breathing howled like the wind. Gabe was still on his feet, and was a lot better off than Simon.
    "Is... he back yet?" Simon gasped through labored breathing, coughing with the effort.
    "No," Gabe replied calmly as he paced between the trees, his body still cooling down. "But I don't think we're being followed." A few minutes passed and Simon began to catch his breath when they heard him coming. It wasn't the sound of footsteps and breaking branches that you'd expect, but a more subtle sound, like the wind blowing through the trees.
    "We have escaped," the shadowy figure said, "but your friend was not as fortunate."
    "We have to go back for her," Simon said as he turned back to the castle that they had just fled.
    "No," the stranger said sternly, grabbing Simon by the shoulder to restrain him. "We will deal with them another time. For now we must look after ourselves." Simon knew that he was right, but couldn't let himself accept it. If he had any more tears left, he was sure he would have cried.
    "But it's my fault. I promised I would protect her." Simon collapsed and Gabe had to help him to his feet.
    "Where should we go?" Gabe asked. "We can't make it far in the condition we're in."
    "There is a town to the northwest," the man replied. "Maybe twenty leagues distant. I will meet you there." The stranger then turned and began to walk away.
    "Wait," Gabe protested, "where are you going?" The next instant he was gone. For a few seconds Simon and Gabe looked at the empty space where he had been. A bright glare burst through the trees behind them and nearly blinded Simon. He turned to see the first rays of morning light shining through the mountains. After his eyes had adjusted to the light he stumbled forward.
    "Twenty leagues," he sighed. "That's at least two days."
    "I don't think I can wait that long," Gabe said with a smile that was so mischievous that even Simon's somber mood was broken. "I've had to go since we found that balcony." Gabe stepped off into the trees and Simon sat down to wait. By the time Gabe had returned Simon was asleep.
    "How long has it been since we slept?" Gabe asked to no one. He found a grassy spot a few feet away, and within seconds had joined Simon in slumber.
    Simon woke to Gabe shaking him. The forest around him was lit orange, making it seem as if it were on fire. Simon's mind was alert the instant his eyes opened, but his body on the other hand felt unresponsive and sluggish.
    "C'mon," Gabe said as Simon eased himself up, "we still have twenty leagues ahead of us." Simon stood up using Gabe as a crutch. His limbs felt like they were made of lead.
    "What about Astrid?" he asked softly. The weight of their encounter the previous night fell on him in a rush. "I can't abandon her."
    "I want to go back for her too," Gabe interjected, then trailed off into silence. The next instant, as if written on a script, his stomach growled loudly. Simon looked into Gabe's eyes and saw in them determination to match his own. He knew Gabe would gladly go back if he asked him, but he just let out a sigh and a groan.
    "Look at us, we're lost, hungry, and barely escaped with our lives last time we tried this. We can hardly take care of ourselves, not to mention rescuing Astrid." Simon silently debated the matter for a long time, but still couldn't decide. "Maybe we should do as we're told and find somewhere to hide for a while," he suggested. Gabe looked shocked at what he had said.
    "Hide! Never once was 'hide' mentioned. I don't know who that white haired bloke is, but whatever he has planned for us, I intend on going back for Astrid." Gabe took a few steps away, then stopped and faced Simon again. "Don't you love her Simon?"
    "Of course I do, but even if we did go back, we'd starve to death!" Gabe wheeled back on Simon.
    "But that's no reason to abandon her either!" he snarled, grabbing Simon by the shirt. They stared at each other in this position as the sunlight began to fade, and the forest grew dark around them. Finally Simon broke the stand still.
    "What do you want me to do?" Gabe released him and backed away.
    "I'll go back for Astrid," Gabe answered almost painfully. "You should move on to the town and wait for us." Everything that had happened and all the emotions that had accumulated in Simon boiled over at once upon hearing those words, and he charged at Gabe with a ferocity and strength that surprised them both.
    "You would win her heart and take her from me!" he screamed as he drove his big friend to the ground. "You have always been jealous of me!" Simon's face was barely recognizable, and all he wanted was one bite, one taste of blood. Simon rarely had seen Gabe frightened, but in his brown eyes he could see fear and Simon delighted in it. He smiled, revealing pointed teeth and bent down over his prey. The next instant he was sprawled out on the forest floor and his whole right side felt as if it had been smashed in.
    Simon turned his head to see a familiar shadowy figure moving toward him. He quickly regained his feet and lunged at the man, but was caught like an animal in a snare. Simon thrashed in the man's grip, but failed to get free.
    "You would do well to distinguish friend from foe," the man said softly, then they were on the move. Gabe called after them and followed as best he could, but the deepening shadows made it increasingly more difficult. Simon was carried to a cleft in the mountain where cliffs prevented any escape, save by the entrance.
    "You're one of them aren't you?" Simon snarled. The man threw him to the ground.
    "Yes, as you will also be if you do not what I say," the man said softly, almost like an apology. With a scream Simon hurled himself at the man once more. A sense of elation surged through him as his teeth penetrated the man's neck, but the wound remained dry. There was not a single drop of blood. Gabe stumbled into the cleft in the rocks to see Simon latched onto the throat of the stranger, and an awkward stand still settled over the three. Gabe stood, unsure of what he was seeing, and the man did not so much as flinch when Simon released him and backed away.
    "Who are you?" Simon asked in shock. "What are you?" With a facial expression sculpted of stone the man gave his reply.
    "My name is Alucard, son to a martyred mother, heir to a cursed father, wielder and bane of the same evil, and your last hope." Simon didn't know how to react and slowly moved toward tried to edge his way around Alucard. "You cannot help her now," Alucard said, causing Simon to stop. "You have doomed her to a fate that you will know all too well before this night has passed." Simon didn't know what he was talking about, but he was tired of the riddles and wanted the truth. In uncharacteristic fury he advanced on Alucard until their noses nearly touched.
    "I saved her life!" he yelled in the other man's face. "Where were you? What have you done to help us other than led us into death?" Gabe could see that Simon was boiling over and rushed to restrain him. He caught Simon by the arms and had to lift him off the ground to keep him from breaking free. Simon kicked and twisted, then in one final effort swiveled around in Gabe arms and bared his teeth at Gabe's exposed neck.
    Before he could bite, Alucard grabbed him by the neck, tore him out of Gabe's grip, and cast him against a wall of rock. The stone behind Simon cracked with the force of the throw and small bits of debris fell around him.
    "That is enough," Alucard yelled. His voice echoed in the enclosed space and was followed by a profound silence. Alucard then spoke in a whisper. "If you try to run again I will be forced to kill you." At that moment Alucard seemed larger than Gabe and more terrible than anything Simon had ever known. Fear took over, Simon's wits returned, and he sunk down to the forest floor. Alucard returned to his normal self just as quickly. "Now, I will explain to you exactly what you have done, and what is happening to you." Simon sat on the ground and pulled his legs up against his chest. Tears began to well up in his eyes and Gabe cautiously stepped over to him.
    "I'm sorry Gabe," Simon choked. Gabe sat next to his friend and comforted him, or at least gave him a shoulder to cry on. In the mean time Alucard found a rock to sit on near the center of the gorge.
    "I told you two nights past of a man named Vlad who had fallen under a curse." Simon and Gabe nodded. "Now, I deem, I should relate to you the tale in full.
    "Three score and fifteen years ago a religious war threatened the future of the empire. To prevent this from happening the emperor convened a council in Nicaea to compromise the conflict and restore order." Alucard paused and collected his thoughts before continuing. "A certain holy man, whose name is lost to time, came to Vlad Tepes as he was traveling through the land beyond the forest to go to this council. Vlad gladly welcomed the holy man, even as his wife Aeline lay sick and dying. It was then that a pact was made with the fallen one... Vlad murdered the prophet, and sealed his dark covenant by drinking the man's life blood in order to have power over life. It horrifies me to think of what despicable things have been done for the right reasons."
    Alucard stopped for a long moment, and just when Simon and Gabe thought he was finished he began again. "In return for his bloody deed Vlad received both a blessing and a curse. The fallen one took all infirmity from Aeline, but the darkness that Vlad had let into his soul took root. Power he desired, and power he obtained. You have already seen the curse he carries." Simon and Gabe nodded silently. "Only Vlad and his spawn can pass on the curse, for it is his and his alone to give. The same pain and hunger and longing you feel this night, you have given to your friend Astrid to bear forever."
    Simon reacted immediately, "But you said that only Vlad can pass on the curse!" Alucard rose and took a few steps closer.
    "But it was you who gave her your blood." Alucard’s voice was so cold that Simon would not have been surprised to see his own breath on the warm summer night. They stared at each other in challenge for a moment, and Simon was the first to look away. "I have saved you twice already this night from feasting on your big friend here," Alucard continued. "Should you attempt such foolishness again you will not live to see daylight again whether I can stop you or not." Neither Gabe nor Simon had anything to say. "Astrid was not so lucky as you," Alucard said almost in a whisper. "Now you have no choice but to kill her."
    Simon didn't believe what he had just heard. After a few seconds of being speechless he realized his jaw was hanging open. "What do you mean, kill her?" he gasped.
    "Tis better to suffer death than bring death to others in order to continue your own existence," Alucard snapped. "I, above all, know death to be a better fate than that of the Nosferatu!" As if it had been summoned the moon rose and burst between the peaks in the east, bathing the landscape in ghostly pale light. For the first time Simon saw Alucard for what he really was, his hair white as wool, skin pale as death, sharp teeth, and slightly pointed ears, his face neither old nor young. His voice sounded as if it rose from the earth, "I am Alucard, son of Vlad Tepes, and full heir to his folly."
    "Wait," Gabe stammered. The other two looked at him in surprise, suddenly reminded that he was there. "But if you're his son that would make you..." Gabe tried to count, but quickly got lost, "really really old, wouldn't it?"
    "Three score and fourteen years to be exact," Alucard chuckled. "This agelessness is the cause for which I ventured to that evil place." Simon and Gabe looked at him questioningly. "You see, death is the only salvation for my kind. That is why I must return and release your friend from her torment."
    "No!" Simon and Gabe cried in unison, their voices echoing off the rock walls. After that Simon spoke quietly. "Is there no other cure?" Alucard's eyes were cold, yet somehow understanding.
    "No there is not."
    "I will find one," Simon replied instantly. "I will find a remedy." Alucard and Gabe regarded him in silence, knowing his mind was set and he could not be swayed. What more could be said?


----------



## Woodroam

This did not allow me to sense a place. There is so much action that I felt I was watching an action movie that had been filmed with actors against a blank screen. Good dialogue though wordy at times. Good action and character movement. Characters move through an environment and their actions interact with the setting but the way it's written makes me feel that I'm watching from outside. I hope that helps.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

Thanks, I suppose it really doesn't give a definite setting until late in the story. Perhaps I should move it forward a bit. I've never thought of myself as wordy before, it's kind of funny. Thanks for the feedback. I'll fix it a bit and post a better version later. =) Also, is anyone interested in reading more of the story? I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Woodroam

Hey, You have me hooked. Keep it coming. I can see this being a movie. Maybe do descriptions through the eyes of the characters? 

Simon skidded to a halt and looked back to see Astrid struggling to pull Gabe forward.

Simon skidded to a halt on the blankety-blank surface and saw Astrid struggling to pull Gabe forward across the blankety-blank or through the blank-blank or over the....

Anyway, I don't know much about modern fiction. I read classics and like descriptive settings. I realize that description can slow down action and that's the problem. Maybe I'm just getting old and want an occasional breather in an action packed adventure.  I'm just one type of reader so don't take my comments as the gospel or anything. I do very much like your story so far.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

It just so happens that at this point there is some character background. Let me know if there are any thoughts about it. Like if it should be earlier in the story or whatnot. I tried to keep the beginning going fast, but this is the point where it slows down a bit. So, enjoy.​*
xvi*
*Recurring Shadow*​
    Her father's whiskers tickled her face when she hugged him, but Astrid loved being in her father's arms anyway.
    "Wow, you sure are getting big," Astrid's father said with a smile. "How old are you anyway?"
    "I'm eight dad," she giggled. Her dad looked over her shoulder and she turned around, following his gaze to their open door. "Uncle Lucius," Astrid said as she ran to the tall man standing in the doorway.
    "Hey little girl," Lucius said as he hoisted her effortlessly into his arms. "Marius, can I talk to you for a moment?" Lucius lightly placed Astrid on her feet and stepped into the next room. Astrid was on her way outside when her father knelt in front of her and put his hand on her shoulder.
    "Can you wait outside while I talk with uncle Lucius?" he asked warmly. With a nod Astrid turned and walked out the door of their small brick home. After a few moments of looking idly around she sat and leaned back against the door frame. She could hear her dad's and uncle's voices from inside, though she couldn't understand what they were saying, and if she cocked her head just right she could see the tip of her dad's head through the window. Her father was her whole family and her whole world. Although most people found him a bit rough looking, she didn't know anyone that was kinder. His arms were about as big around as she was, and his thick dark beard made him look intimidating to most people. One of Astrid's favorite things was to jump into his arms and rub her nose in his beard, which was quite a sight for people who didn't know them.
    She closed her eyes and relaxed, feeling the sun on her arms and legs. Maybe she could catch some butterflies today, but they would be harder to find this late in the summer. Astrid opened her eyes to see Frederick walking toward her, and she could tell by the look in his eye that he was coming to cause trouble. She didn't know why, but nearly every day he made a point of antagonizing her until she either hit him, or was driven to tears, or both.
    "Hey Ass-trid," Frederick taunted as he stopped a safe distance away. "Seen any donkeys today Ass-trid?"
    "Drop dead Fred," Astrid replied, then stuck out her tongue.
    "I heard my mom saying that your dad is going away," Frederick sneered. "Gonna leave and never come back!" It had only been a few seconds and Astrid was already edging to punch him.
    "Shut up Fred," Astrid said through clenched teeth, "or I'll make you wish you did." Fred only laughed and smiled more broadly. Astrid could never understand how someone as small as Fred could have such a big mouth.
    "Yeah, he's gonna leave you just like your momma did!" With that one statement he accomplished both his purposes. Astrid screamed and jumped up with fists flying and tears in her eyes. She wasn't sure what happened, but a moment later the boy ran off crying with his hand over his nose. Astrid was shaking so badly that she could hardly stay standing, and had blood on her knuckles that wasn't her own. She knew instantly that she was in trouble and only a few seconds later her dad was kneeling in front of her.
    "What happened?" he asked as he looked at the blood on Astrid's hand. She turned her head down, not wanting her dad to see her tears. "You're shaking Astrid..." her father trailed off. "Was that Frederick boy bothering you again?" Astrid nodded without looking up. She sniffed and tried to hold back her tears, which only made it worse. "Come on," Marius said, "lets get you cleaned up. Can't have a pretty girl like you walking around with bloody fists." Marius laughed and Astrid smiled, then quickly remembered that she was crying. As they entered the small house Astrid saw Lucius leaning against the far wall. He looked a lot like her father, but thinner and clean shaven.
    "Did you beat the snot out of him?" Lucius laughed. Astrid held up her hand so her dad could clean it off. "Ha, blood, even better," Lucius roared. "That's our little Astrid." Her dad grabbed a cloth and began wiping the blood from her hand. Astrid finally worked up the courage to look into her father's eyes, and he just smiled and shook his head.
    "What did he do this time?" Marius sighed. Astrid couldn't say it, it was too horrible, so she just bit her lip and lowered her eyes. Once her dad had finished cleaning her hand he lifted her face until their eyes met. "Well?" he said with a tone that said that he could wait all day.
    "He said you were going to leave me," Astrid said with a fresh set of tears, "just like mom did." Astrid saw the sadness in her dad's eyes. She always saw it when she mentioned her mom.
    "Your mother didn't abandon you Astrid," Marius said softly. "She would never abandon you, and neither will I." Astrid had thought of asking nearly every day that she could remember, but this was the first time she had the courage to do so.
    "Where did mom go?" Her father paused and thought for a long time about what to say.
    "She's waiting for us, sweetie," Marius said as he hugged his daughter. After a moment Astrid saw Lucius standing by the door.
    "Remember what I told you, Marius," Lucius said softly. "Keep your eyes open." Marius rose to his feet and nodded.
    "Take care little brother," he replied. Lucius gave Astrid one final smile and left.
    Astrid helped her dad make flat bread for dinner, which they ate with some lamb that their neighbor had given them. Her dad even squeezed some grapes and they had juice with their supper. Astrid wondered what it was like to have a mom, but she was happy with just her dad. The daylight faded with the coming of night and Astrid fell asleep in her father's arms. She awoke in the room she and her dad shared. She stretched and yawned, but when she looked at the window she saw that it was still dark outside. She looked to the other side of the room, but the starlight revealed only an empty mat and blankets.
    Astrid was about to get up when she heard someone yelling, but it sounded muffled and far away. While rubbing the last of the sleep from her eyes she rose to her feet and moved to the window, but all she saw were trees and dark houses. Something didn't feel right and as her imagination began to work her heart began to pound loudly in her ears. What was out there trying to get her, and where was her daddy? Her eyes darted back and fort across the room and she noticed a faint flickering light behind the curtain that served as the door. She rushed to the curtain and pushed it aside just enough to see through.
    "Daddy," she said softly. He was sitting against the far wall and had just opened his eyes to look at her when the door swung open with a loud crash and a powerful gust of cold wind blew out the small oil lamp. Astrid wanted to run back to her bed, or to her dad, but she was frozen by fear. Not even a scream could escape her. All she could do was watch as a shadow darker than night entered the room.
    "Run!" she heard he dad yell, but she remained rooted behind the curtain. Her dad was strong, but within moments the shadow had overpowered him and had its jaws around his throat. The impossible had become real. Her dad was gone and she was alone. Her heart that had been pounding in her ears now seemed to stop completely. An orange flicker started outside and shone through the open door. The light steadily grew brighter until Astrid could see the face that forever after would haunt her dreams. It was pale and thin, but had strong features. White hair and a white beard framed it, but what she remembered most were the glowing red eyes.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

*xvii*
*Better off Alone*​
    Astrid couldn't seem to get the image out of her head. Everywhere she looked she thought she could see red eyes looking back at her. She shook her head and forced herself to get up. She didn't remember going to sleep, but must have sometime near morning. She looked over the dark room she was in, but, being underground, it gave her no indication of how long she had been asleep. After a few moments she realized that she was nowhere near the bed. A chill swept over her when she glanced behind to see the open coffin. In the back of her mind she knew she ought to be frightened of sleeping in a coffin, or being all alone stories underground in a demon's castle, but she wasn't. She felt like she belonged.
    She wondered at the thought before she even finished it. Her thoughts then drifted to the events of the previous night. She wondered where Simon was, and although she wasn't afraid she still disliked the idea of being imprisoned. She walked to the door on the far side of the room, and was surprised how well she could see in the dark. Without much hope she reached for the handle and pushed. The door in return swung open with a soft creak. She was so surprised that it took her a few seconds to lean out the open door and look into the hallway. She glanced both ways and found the corridor empty. She slowly proceeded the way she had been brought, and when she reached the spiral stair she saw that only the faint light of the stars was shining down. Could she really have slept all day?
    She ascended the stairs and could hear the soft gurgling of the fountain as she emerged into the courtyard. The moon had not yet risen, so she knew that it was still early in the night. While scanning the courtyard she noticed the front gate wide open in front of her. After all the trouble that she and Simon had gone through to escape, after all the trouble that her captors had gone through to keep her here, was she now free to leave? It seemed too easy. She cautiously stepped to the gate, searching for anyone who might be watching, but found herself to be completely alone. As she passed under the archway she could smell that Simon had passed that way. The smell was intoxicating, like that of hot bread to a starving man. She stopped to savor it a moment before she continued.
    "So you're finally out," came a voice from above. "I was hoping I would find you here." Astrid looked to the top of the wall to see Lisa above her. Without fear or hesitation Lisa leaped from the wall and landed in a crouch on the bridge. Astrid prepared herself to run. "You can run," Lisa said knowingly, "but I wouldn't if I were you."
    "Why," Astrid contested, "are you going to stop me?"
    "No," Lisa smiled, "but the world is not a friendly place for our kind." Lisa turned and walked past Astrid, back through the gate, and Astrid was as still as stone while she passed. She wanted to run and never look back, but felt that Lisa was telling her the truth. She watched Lisa walk to the center of the courtyard and sit on the edge of the fountain. The moon began to rise and give the castle a ghostly glow.
    "Come," Lisa called. Astrid knew that Lisa alone could not stop her from leaving, but if more showed up it could become a problem. Every thought told her to flee, but it was her heart that moved her feet. Reluctantly she made her way back inside the gate, and to the fountain. She seated herself close to Lisa, but not so close that she couldn't escape if she had to.
    "Why are you just letting me go?" Astrid asked as she sat down.
    "Because my father was right when he said that your friends came to kill you." That statement brought so many questions to Astrid's mind that it was difficult for her to find a response.
    "Vlad," Astrid shuddered when she heard herself speak his name and had to restart. "Vlad is your father."
    "Of course," Lisa replied. "I told you we were a family."
    "It looked, to me, like your family was trying to kill me," Astrid snapped back. "You nearly succeeded."
    "Believe me," Lisa answered with anger as well as sadness in her voice, "if it were up to me I would have." There was a short silence that could have lasted and hour, then when Lisa continued her voice was calm once more. "And the offer is still open if you wish to take it." Astrid would have been angry if the statement had not been so bizarre.
    "What are you talking about?" she asked, now more confused than when the conversation began.
    "Astrid, I like you," the young girl said as her eyes darted away. "That's why I am telling you this." Lisa took a deep breath. "Hold up your hand," she said, putting her hand in front of her mouth. Astrid gave a questioning look then did the same. "Now breathe." She did. "What do you feel?" Astrid didn't notice at first, so she breathed into her hand again, then she realized that the air was cold. Her breath had no warmth whatsoever, no life, just moving air.
    "Now look into the water," Lisa said as she turned to face the fountain. Astrid did likewise. The water rippled and bubbled as it splashed down the stone sculpture into the small pool. Astrid could see the castle walls and the night sky reflected in it's surface, but neither her nor Lisa were there. Astrid didn't know how long she sat staring at what wasn't there, but Lisa broke her gaze. "You may wish for death before long," the girl said, then pulled her legs up to her chest. "I do every day. You can die, I can't." Astrid looked at Lisa as if she had never seen her before. Lisa looked at least two years younger than she was, and barely grown to womanhood. She didn't understand what Lisa was saying, but could see the pain in her eyes. The next instant a voice from behind them caused Astrid to jump to her feet.
    "Fraternizing with the filthy half-blood, are we Lisa?" The young man with spiky hair that Astrid recognized as Anhael stepped out from the cathedral, the door murmuring quietly as he did so. A wicked grin split Anhael's young face as he continued his taunt, "If either of you wish for death, I will be more than happy to provide it for you." Astrid was crouched down and ready to fight. Although Lisa seemed friendly, Astrid didn't like Anhael, not his look, not his voice, not the feeling he gave her. She knew that if she was going to leave then she had better do it soon. Keeping her eyes on Anhael she slowly backed toward the exit.
    "Heh," he sneered, "would you really allow her to escape, little sister?" Lisa glared back at him.
    "We may have the same father, but I am not your sister." A long silence followed. The two siblings were at a standstill, each daring the other to move. Astrid looked from Lisa to Anhael, then found herself creeping toward the exit once more, and when neither made a move to stop her she turned and began walking more quickly. Laughter suddenly echoed off the walls, causing Astrid to stop and search for the source. Then through the castle gate came another.
    "Can our father no longer control his spawn?" Eve laughed. "Perhaps we must teach our captive and lenient guard a lesson, Anhael." From the other side of the courtyard Anhael laughed in response.
    "This whelp is not of our brood," he smiled and a strange look passed between him and Eve. "She is not our concern."
    "You could not stop her if you tried," Lisa broke in. "She bested all five of us last night, even Lucifer."
    "We are more than enough for her and you," Eve snarled back, bearing her fangs. "Vladimir isn't here to save you tonight, little Lisa." Astrid stood in the middle of the crossfire, wondering what to do. She was not a person who enjoyed conflict and rarely fought at all unless pushed excessively to defend herself. She didn't want to have to fight her way out, and didn't want to leave Lisa to face Anhael and Eve alone either. She thought about it for a long moment, then turned to leave when Eve closed the gap between them.
    "This little half-blood isn't worth our time," Eve said as she passed. She walked to the fountain and glared at Lisa as she descended the stairs and disappeared underground. Anhael was quick to follow.
    "Someday you will bow down to us," he said to Lisa as he started down the stairs, "child of Rozlim." Astrid exchanged a quick glance with Lisa then sighed in relief and turned once more to leave.
    "Watch yourself," Lisa called as Astrid passed once again beyond the gate. Astrid looked back once she passed over the bridge and had a hard time believing what she was feeling. She was sorry to leave. After a moment of reflection she turned and followed the mountain road home, to where Simon was. Her thoughts ran in circles as she walked, going through all that had happened to her and trying to make sense of it all. Then she remembered the last thing that Anhael had said. "Child of Rozlim."
    She looked back at the castle, jutting like stone fingers out of the forested mountains. The moon was still mostly full and the night was bright. A breeze blew across the hills while she stood pondering what she should do. It was cold, but she didn't shiver, and the next instant her decision had been made. She followed the road back the way she had come. She longed to be with Simon, but she had to know. She ran across the bridge and into the castle courtyard.
    "Lisa," she called. There was no answer for her, not even an echo. "Lisa!" she called again, and this time the girl came out of the keep doors.
    "Astrid, what are you doing here?" Lisa asked. Astrid ignored her question and rushed over, putting her hands on Lisa's shoulders.
    "Anhael said your mother's name was Rozlim," Astrid said insistently. Lisa nodded, and looked at Astrid as if she had gone crazy. Astrid was thinking the same thing. Then it was if all conscious thought had been erased, and Astrid could feel herself being drawn away like a puppet on strings. She could smell blood. She looked toward the gate to see Vladimir entering with a large sack under each arm. She rushed over like a ravenous hound as Vladimir set the sacks on the stone paved ground. Every ounce of humanity in her told her to stop what she was doing, but something even stronger was there as well, pushing her on. Astrid stopped a few feet away from her prey, hissing and baring her teeth like a wild animal. Lisa came as well in a much slower and calmer manner.
    Single handedly Vladimir lifted the larger, heavier, sack that moved and groaned slightly and handed it to his little sister. Lisa hefted the bag that was easily as big as she was over her shoulder with seemingly no effort.
    "Take that to the trinity," Vladimir said. Lisa left silently and disappeared into the keep.
    "Good luck Astrid," she whispered with a final glance back, but Astrid didn't hear her. All she cared about was what was in the sack in front of her.
    "I was told to give this to you," Vladimir said with the slightest twinge of regret. He roughly emptied the contents of the sack onto the pavement and left without another word. Astrid didn’t see him go, but heard a scream as her teeth sunk into the throat of the young man who sat stunned on the ground. She didn't notice the boys blue eyes, or their similar age, only the sweetness of his blood. She relished every moment. She was alive. She was in ecstasy, then something inside her pulled back. She remembered who she was and could see what she was doing. As if he were poisonous to the touch Astrid pushed the boy away. The boy fell into a limp heap, but Astrid could see his stomach slowly rising and falling, and hear his faint pulse.
    Relief flooded through her when she realized that she hadn't killed him, but not enough to overpower the guilt of what she had done. She sank to her knees and covered her face with her hands. Her body shook with sobs, and she wet her hands with her tears. She had nearly killed someone, and why, for blood? Why couldn't she control herself? She was racked with guilt that seemed to have no end. When she finally opened her eyes she saw the amulet hanging around her neck through blurry eyes. The five pointed amulet that Simon had given her was stained with blood. Simon was better off without her. She no longer belonged with him or with anyone normal, then she realized that there was only one place where she did. If she could have seen herself she would have noticed that her eyes were red.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

*xviii*
*The Fast Way*​
    "I'm sorry I attacked you Gabe," Simon said. "I wasn't myself." Gabe threw his arms around him and squeezed so tight that Simon thought his bones would crack.
    "If I had a demonic, undead curse I would have done the same thing," Gabe replied with a smile.
    "The night is still young," Alucard said, interrupting them. "We must get to a place of safety before daybreak. You must not be exposed to direct sunlight." Simon nodded and he and Gabe got to their feet. The three moved out of the pocket in the rock into the open forest. "Simon," Alucard's voice rang through the woods. Simon and Gabe turned to see that Alucard had stopped. "Do you remember which one of them bit you?" He asked in a tone so solemn it would make solid stone crumble to dust.
    "I don't know," Simon replied. "I couldn't see his face." He motioned his hands to indicate that the person's hair covered their face.
    "Then matters are worse than I thought," Alucard said, then began walking briskly through the trees. Gabe had the most confused look on his face that Simon had ever seen and as he began to follow Alucard he almost laughed out loud.
    "Wait," Gabe called as he caught up with long strides, "why should that matter?" Alucard answered without slowing or even looking back.
    "Because only a full blooded vampire can cause what is happening to Simon." Now it was Simon's turn to ask.
    "What is a full blooded vampire?" Gabe struggled to keep up in the dark while the other two proceeded at a pace that would be fast for a paved trail in broad daylight.
    "A Nosferatu can not pass on the curse, save it be theirs to give. Vlad is the sole proprietor of it, but it appears he has sired more children." It took Gabe's innocent and tactless manner to ask the next question.
    "But, I thought you said his wife died." Alucard glanced back and both Simon and Gabe, for a moment, thought he might retaliate. The Nosferatu then stopped and turned to face them.
    "Indeed, you are correct, and to complicate matters further, those bitten are incapable of bearing children." Alucard paused for a moment, his expression so dark that the other two were unsure how to proceed. "I am unable to believe that even he would desecrate her memory this way, but it is so." The two stood in silence and Alucard seemed to be looking right through them toward the rising moon and bright night sky. At that moment it seemed to Simon as if it was more than the night that shrouded Alucard in shadow.
    "Gabe," Alucard said softly and Gabe nodded in acknowledgment. "Simon and I must make haste, for there are still many leagues to go. We will be waiting at the inn." Simon started to protest when Alucard grabbed his arm and began to pull him forward. Alucard silenced him before he had a chance to speak. "Tonight is not the night for questions. We must travel light and fast." With that Alucard burst forward as if he had been shot from a sling.  If he hadn't had a death grip on Simon's arm he would have quickly left him behind. Simon began to sprint next to him, and found that he could keep pace. Trees passed in a blur and if Simon had time to think about it fear would have stopped him, but he kept up and never even grew tired. He never grew short of breath, never fell behind, and never lost his footing.
    During a moment where the land before him was clear of obstacles he risked a glance at Alucard and, to his astonishment, found the Nosferatu looking right back at him. Alucard's gaze was so steady and so relaxed that Simon felt a chill run down his spine, then he saw that Alucard's feet were not even touching the ground.
    "You are doing well," Alucard said, and for the first time Simon thought he saw him smile, "but you must do better if we are to reach our destination before dawn." The shadows around Alucard deepened and soon all Simon could see of him was a dark shape that seemed to be twisting in the air. A moment later a great bat took wing from where Alucard had been and Simon nearly stopped running to watch. The bat flapped ahead and Simon struggled to keep up. The flittering shadow steadily receded from his sight and after a short time faded into the distance. Simon doubled his efforts, but the bat was nowhere to be seen. Was he even going the right direction anymore? He stopped to get his bearings when Alucard, once again in human form, materialized in front of him.
    "I apologize," the Nosferatu said as he approached Simon, "but our journey will be faster this way." Simon was trying to figure out what Alucard was talking about when he felt something strike the back of his head and he fell unconscious to the ground.

*xix*
*Friends*​
    Nearly four years had passed Since Gabe had come to stay with Bram, Simon, and Astrid, but he still didn't feel at home. Not that he could remember his home. His memory couldn't seem to hold onto anything. He couldn't remember where he was from, the language that used to be native to him, or even what his parents had looked like. He tried to remember what it felt like to have a family and failed. He was an outcast. Everyone in his new community welcomed him and was friendly, but he still didn't trust them. At least, he didn't trust anyone except Astrid.
    He had felt connected with her ever since they met four years earlier, but she seemed to like Simon, and Simon didn't like him. In fact, that was the reason he was sitting behind the corner of the house where no one would see him, but he could hear what was being said.
    "C'mon Simon," Astrid's clear warm voice sounded out the open window, "why can't Gabe come with us?"
    "He's a little weird," Simon replied quietly, as if he were suspicious that someone might be listening. "Besides, he hates me so he wouldn't come anyway." Gabe thought it was the other way around. He had never been mean to Simon or said anything bad about him, but it seemed that Simon just didn't care about or notice him at all. The only common link they had was Astrid, and she chose Simon.
    "Well," Gabe heard a sharp tone in Astrid's voice, "either he comes or I don't."
    "Fine," Simon conceded, "I'll ask him, but he's going to say no." The sound of footsteps echoed through the window as Simon and Astrid left the house. Gabe could feel his heart beating with excitement, and maybe even a little fear. What would he say when Simon asked? Not even he really knew. Simon definitely didn't want him to come and he didn't want to cause any problems, but if he went he would be close to Astrid. He was mulling over the possibilities when he heard Astrid calling his name.
    "Gabe, Gabe where are you?" Gabe answered by walking into the open toward the two, but couldn’t think of anything to say. Astrid waved and smiled as he approached, but Simon rolled his eyes and for a moment Gabe considered just turning around and walking away. He didn't know why he continued on, but he did.
    "Gabe," Astrid said with a dazzling smile, "Simon wants to ask you something." She nudged Simon in the ribs and he uneasily looked up at Gabe. They were only fourteen years old, but Gabe was close to six feet tall and nearly a full head taller than Simon.
    "Astrid and me are going to the trail near the mountain pass tonight," the boy began clumsily and stopped to find the right words. "They say that demons come out of the mountains at night, so you might not want to come, but do you want to come with us?" Gabe still hadn't decided what he should say. He had talked with Astrid about it earlier that morning, but now that it was time to act he wasn't sure he could. He just didn't feel comfortable around Simon. The silence lagged on and Simon turned to Astrid in triumph.
    "I told you s..."
    "I'll come," Gabe said quickly. It took a moment and an awkward look from Simon for him to realize what he had said.
    "Oh," Simon stammered. "Alright then."
    "Told you so," Astrid said with a smug look. She smiled and winked at Gabe and he could feel himself blushing.
    "Well then..." Simon trailed off in thought. "Can you get the bedding for us, and we'll get the food?" Gabe nodded sternly and ran to Bram's house as fast as he could. Astrid and Simon were still in sight when Gabe reached the door of the small cottage. It was the only building in the small town made of bricks and had three rooms instead of the normal two.
    "Bram," Gabe nearly shouted with excitement, "I need to borrow three mats and blankets." The door opened a few seconds later to reveal the town elder. For an instant Gabe wondered if the old man had ever been young, or even aged for that matter.
    "Gabe?" Bram said in surprise. "What are you so excited about?" Gabe pulled the door open and stepped past Bram.
    "We're going out to the foothills tonight," Gabe said with a broad smile. Everyone in the village knew the tradition that young people would spend a night in the foothills to prove their courage. The adults never pushed them or even mentioned it to them, but all of the children seemed to know.
    "And who is we?" Bram asked with a smile hiding behind his white beard.
    "Me and Astrid and Simon," Gabe said over his shoulder as he opened the wooden crate where the extra bed rolls were stored. A few seconds later he had a small stack of mats and blankets, then a voice sounded from the far side of the room.
    "Be sure to take a few extra, it's still pretty cold out." Gabe jumped up and looked across the room at the speaker. He hadn't even noticed Thomas sitting at the far end of the room.
    "Hullo mister Thomas," Gabe said quietly, more than a little embarrassed that he had been so loud in front of him.
    "It's good to see that you and Simon are getting along better," Thomas roared with a wide smile.
    "Yeah," Gabe replied as he grabbed an extra blanket and slowly backed toward the exit.
    "Be careful Gabriel," Bram said with a look that Gabe was forced to acknowledge. He nodded then turned and dashed away. He returned to the spot where he had met Simon and Astrid a few minutes before, and sat down to wait for them. Within a few minutes he saw Simon walking toward him followed closely by Astrid. He quickly jumped to his feet and felt his necklace smack him in the chest.
    "Did you get the stuff?" asked Simon, who was carrying an animal skin sack full of food. Gabe nodded and hefted his larger load. "Then let's get going," Simon said with a grin. "I know the perfect spot near where the road forks into the pass." Simon turned northward, and Astrid smiled as she passed Gabe, causing him to blush and stumble the first few steps after them.
    The air was cold, but the sunlight warmed away the chill. The trees were barely beginning to grow back their leaves, and through their skeletal limbs Gabe could see snow on the mountain slopes. He looked back and the village was already lost among thousands of tree trunks. The only way he even knew in which direction to look was a thin pillar of smoke that blended against the cloudy sky. Simon was in the lead, followed by Astrid, and Gabe brought up the rear. Simon seemed to be able to talk endlessly, but Astrid seemed to like it. She spoke and occasionally laughed, which both enthralled Gabe and made him jealous.
    "So, Astrid," Simon rambled, "I was thinking that next week we could go down to the river and catch some fish." How did Simon talk so much? Didn't his voice hurt? Gabe rubbed his throat just thinking about it.
    "Yeah," Astrid replied with a giggle, "I would like that. Oh, and Gabe?" It took a moment before Gabe realized that she expected a response.
    "Yes," he said and thought his voice sounded like a fat slug.
    "You should come fishing with us," Astrid turned and smiled. Gabe smiled in return.
    "Maybe I will," he said.
    "What do you think Simon?" Astrid asked cheerfully. Simon didn't say a word, but just looked over his shoulder, shrugged, and continued walking. Gabe didn't understand, but he also knew that he never would even if he tried, so he just kept walking until the awkward silence passed along with the leagues to their destination. They ran into the road while it was still early in the day and followed it northward. They stopped twice to rest along the way and each time Gabe sat a short distance away while Simon and Astrid talked and shared a bite to eat. Astrid looked over at him a few times, but he pretended he didn't notice.
    Gabe was beginning to wonder why he had come in the first place by the time the sun set. The air seemed to freeze around them and clouds of their own breath surrounded them. As if to answer the unasked question of the cold the crossroads opened before them. Gabe could feel himself getting nervous, just a little, as Simon led them a stones throw up the mountain fork of the road. The road had begun to climb the side of the hill and had turned southward when Simon left the road. Not far down the hill stood a large boulder that Simon seemed to be headed toward.
    "This is the spot," Simon said as he slapped the giant rock. Gabe wandered to the side of the boulder and set down their sleeping gear. Astrid stopped next to Simon and hugged herself in the cold.
    "I'm freezing," she said through chattering teeth.
    "Well," Simon answered as he wrapped an arm around her, "we can set up camp, and Gabe can go get some fire wood." Gabe didn't need to be told twice and could feel Simon and Astrid's eyes on him as he wordlessly walked away. He scanned the ground for any dead wood, and was glad for the distraction. He felt so out of place that he was glad to get away, even if only for a few minutes. Then it occurred to him that maybe that was what Simon had wanted, for him to leave. Gabe thought about it and couldn't make sense of it. Why would Simon want to be alone with Astrid anyway? Astrid had already made her choice and he was no threat or competition. After a while Gabe just accepted the fact that he didn't understand and by that time he was carrying so much wood that he could barely see around the bundle.
    When he got back to the camp he dropped the wood in the bare earth that Simon was still clearing for the fire. Astrid sat on a rock wrapped tightly in a blanket. Gabe wordlessly stacked the wood in a square formation that he knew would burn well. After Gabe was satisfied with his tower Simon produced a small leather pouch and smiled as he opened the draw strings. Gabe recognized the sight and smell of pitch, and within no time they had a good camp fire. The light of the fire steadily grew in intensity as the darkness settled in, and Gabe and Simon sat close to the warm flames. Gabe was glad to have something to ward off the chill that had started to seep through his hands and feet. He sat a few feet from Astrid, who was sitting next to Simon.
    "So," Astrid said, keeping her eyes on the dancing flames, "what's so special about this place Simon?" Simon smiled and sat forward on his rock.
    "Has Thomas ever told you what lives in these mountains?" he asked with a point up the shadowy slope. Astrid shook her head and Gabe continued to stare blankly at both of them. "They say that monsters live up there. Monsters that eat men and steal their souls. If you can stay the night at the foot of the mountain and come home alive, it proves that you are brave." Gabe tried to stop himself from laughing which only produced a loud snort in its place. Astrid giggled, Simon glared, and Gabe blushed.
    "It's not funny," Simon said defensively. "Anyone who goes through the mountain pass never comes back! Have you ever seen a wolf before?" This time Gabe shook his head along with Astrid. Just as Simon was about to speak a long howl sounded in the distance that made Gabe's skin crawl. "See, what did I tell you?" Simon said with a smug and frightened look, if possible. "And they say there are ghosts, and evil men who can change into animals." Astrid clung tightly to Simon's tunic and buried her face in his shoulder.
    "No more Simon," she pleaded softly.
    "I'm sorry Astrid," Simon stammered in reply as he held her. How could Simon have said something so careless? Gabe knew what Astrid had been through, just like Simon did, and if looks could kill then Simon would have died on the spot. The three sat for what seemed like hours in silence with only the crackling flames to keep them company. Gabe brooded over what he had heard, and sat until he thought he was going to burst. He had felt like this before, but had never let it get to him until now. He stood up so suddenly that Astrid and Simon jumped in surprise.
    "Astrid, I'm sorry," he blurted without knowing exactly what he was doing. "It was a stupid idea to come here... Lets go home." The anger in Gabe;s chest seemed to grow with each passing second, and he couldn't remember ever feeling so much hatred as he did then. Not even when his family had been...
    "It's okay Gabe," Astrid protested. He responded by going to  the other side of the fire and packing up his share of the gear. "Really, I'm fine. Besides it's too dark to go back now." Gabe knew she was right, but was too proud to admit it. He stood and slung the pack over his shoulder, then started to walk away. He didn't know where he was going, but anywhere seemed better than with Simon. He had taken only a few steps when Simon's voice pierced through his clouded mind.
    "You're afraid!" Gabe was till as stone and the words seemed to hang in the air with the camp fire smoke. Gabe slowly turned and spoke so coldly that his voice seemed to freeze the crackling flames between the two boys.
    "I am afraid. Afraid for Astrid because she's stuck here with you." Gabe thought he saw tears in Astrid's eyes as he turned once more to walk away, but if he stopped now he wasn't sure if he could keep himself from pounding Simon to the other side of the haunted pass.
    "Fine," Simon yelled after him. "I never wanted you here anyway!" Within seconds Gabe had passed from the ring of firelight into the darkness. He had a hard time finding a path through the thick forest, and it would still be a few hours until the moon would rise. How long would it take him to get home anyway? He sighed and the air leaving his chest seemed to carry his anger away with it. He glanced back at the orange glow flickering faintly through the trees. As angry as he was, he couldn't just abandon them. After all, what if what Simon said was true? He shuddered and set down his bundled supplies and blankets.
    He wouldn't go back, but he wouldn't abandon them either. He unrolled his mat and wrapped himself in a thick fur blanket. He would have to eat his dinner cold, but at least his pride would be whole and he could still keep his conscience clear. Within minutes his food was gone and he was lying on the forest floor, wrapped against the cold, waiting for sleep to come.
    Gabe sat up suddenly as a long howl pierced the quiet night. How long had he been asleep? He glanced up the hill toward where Astrid and Simon were. There was no light. The fire must have gone out. Gabe then looked up and saw the quarter moon high in the sky, which meant dawn was only a couple hours away.
    A loud howl sounded that seemed to be coming from only a few feet away. Gabe leapt to his feet, and as he did he saw a faint orange glow appear ahead of him. Then he heard a scream. His mouth suddenly felt dry and his feet felt like they were made of lead. He stumbled his first few steps forward and heard the first howl answered by more, along with barking and growling. The next instant he found himself running toward the light. Tree branches whipped his face and he could already feel heat from the fire against his cold skin.
    He burst into the circle of firelight to see Astrid and Simon with their backs against the boulder. A huge tower of flames stood between him and the others and he soon discovered that he was on the wrong side. His eyes were still adjusting to the brightness of the fire when three wolves burst from the trees around him. Gabe jumped toward the fire in surprise and panic, but fell short as a wolf tackled him and pinned him to the ground. The wolf's jaws snapped so close to Gabe's head that he felt the creature rip out a patch of his hair. As the wolf growled and attacked again Gabe was sure he was going to die, but the animal fell off of him with a whine. Gabe looked up to see Simon swinging a flaming stick at the wolf pack and yelling at the top of his lungs.
    Gabe quickly followed suit and grabbed a flaming brand from the fire. He and Simon advanced on the wolves and with each step they took the creatures receded further and further into the darkness. The two boys looked at each other and smiled in victory. Gabe was so happy just to be alive that, for the moment, he forgot how much he hated Simon. He dropped his firebrand and laughed out loud as he wrapped his arms around the smaller boy. Gabe had just realized what he was doing when he heard Astrid scream.
    He looked through the leaping flames that were easily as tall as himself to see a wolf dragging Astrid away by her skirt. Without a second thought Gabe released Simon and bolted to Astrid's aid. He leapt through the large blaze and landed on the back of the attacking wolf. He scrambled frantically for anything to try to loosen the animal's grip on Astrid. The wolf, in turn, released Astrid and snapped in a frenzy at the boy on its back, barely missing his arm. Gabe and the wolf struggled for a moment more before the wolf wriggled free of Gabe's grip and like a bolt of grey lightning, sped into the trees. Gabe could hear the wolf yelping and wondered for a moment why it had fled. Then he felt the pain. Flames had enveloped him and his legs seemed to kick of their own volition. He fell to the ground and tried in vain to put out the fire, but his pants carried the flame as if they had been soaked in oil. In a final effort he scrambled out of the flaming pants and scooted away before he collapsed in pain and fatigue. He closed his eyes for a moment and when he opened them he saw Astrid kneeling over him.
    "Are you okay?" she asked. Gabe saw tears on her cheeks and wondered why she was crying, but his legs hurt so badly that he couldn't ask why.
    "It burns," was all that came out of his mouth. The next moment Simon was there as well. He gasped and Gabe was surprised at the amount of concern he saw on the boy's face.
    "Help me lift him," Simon said as he grabbed Gabe's left arm. Astrid in turn took his right, then they lifted. Gabe could feel his wounds stretching and opening as he stretched his legs and winced from the pain. Being too tall to carry he had to walk himself, using Simon and Astrid only as crutches. It was either walk or be dragged, and he didn't like the thought of that.
    "Let's take him up the hill," Simon said. "There should still be some snow in the mountains." Gabe didn't understand what was being said. It took all his concentration to keep himself upright and moving forward. So they walked up the trail, slowly, step by step, until the sun rose. Gabe's legs still felt as if they were on fire, as if the flames had kindled his bones. Just when the first rays of sunlight shined over the mountain peaks in the east Gabe's strength gave out completely and he fell onto the shoulders of his friends, or at least on the shoulders of his friend and Simon.
    "Come on, we're almost there," he heard Simon say, but it sounded muffled as if he were under water. Gabe looked up through foggy eyes and less than a stones throw away he saw an icy white snow drift. He tried to stand and run, but his legs buckled beneath him and he fell once more onto Astrid and Simon's shoulders. They pulled him along and tried to be gentle, but his feet dragged on the ground and he moaned each time they struck a rock in the path. It could have been a few seconds later or a day later, Gabe couldn't tell, when he finally felt his legs touch the cold snow.
    A new and different pain erupted, but it was mingled with relief that made it bearable. He looked up with new focus and saw Simon piling snow on top of his bare, blackened, legs. Astrid was standing a few feet away blushing. Gabe wondered why until he remembered that he had no pants on.
    "Astrid," Simon said quietly, "go and get Gabe's pants. We'll be here." The girl nodded and left. "Be careful," Simon called as she rounded the first corner in the trail and passed out of sight. The two boys sat in silence for a moment as Simon massaged the cold snow into Gabe's burnt legs. Gabe had almost forgotten the pain when Simon broke the silence. "What made you come back," he said without looking up.
    "I never left," Gabe answered.
    "I'm glad. I'm sorry about what I said before. And... Thank you for saving Astrid." The boys looked at each other and both smiled.
    "What are friends for?" Gabe said as he grinned wider.
    "You're welcome with us any time," Simon said back. He then continued piling snow on Gabe's legs until he thought his hands would freeze off, and Gabe thought his legs would do the same. Not long later Astrid arrived with what was left of Gabe's pants. They descended from the mountain and the evergreens faded into the still bare deciduous trees. The walk home took nearly two days, and it took much longer for Gabe to heal. Although he had lost a good pair of pants, he had gained an extreme fear of wolves, and a life long friend.


----------



## BoredMormon

Wow, that a huge chunk of text to read  I'll see what I find from the first section.

'She decided to let him sleep' and 'Wake up' don't belong near each other.

Doesn't really drag me in as a reader. Why do we need to hear about him waking up? Why do we hear about him travelling? Why are we reading about him at all?


----------



## Frivle Dilby

I'm sorry you don't like it, but I suppose if your writing appeals to everyone then you're doing something wrong. If you would be interested (but it doesn't sound like it) I have begun a different version of the story that starts very much later on. I think it may appeal to you more. Anyway, I'll work on the first few lines =).


----------



## Frivle Dilby

*xx*
*Flight to Nowhere*​
    Gabe followed as fast as he could, but both Alucard and Simon left him behind as if he were standing still. He always seemed to have a tougher time than anyone else, but at least he didn't have holes burned in his pants. His stomach growled and felt as if it had been tied in a knot, but he ignored the pain and kept trying to catch up to Simon. Simon had never been able to out run him before and Gabe wondered what happening to his friend. The more Gabe thought about it the less it made sense. Better to just deal with problems as the come, after all, it doesn't matter why, just fix it and keep going. So Gabe just kept jogging through the trees as fast as his sight would allow him.
    Minutes and then hours passed, but Gabe was in good shape and could keep a fast pace without getting tired. The moon climbed high in the sky, making it difficult to find directions, and Gabe had to start stopping every now and then to look through the gaps in the trees at the stars in order to get his bearings. He had just stepped out of the dense foliage into a clearing and found the north star when a wolf howled in the distance. A cold shiver ran from his heels to his head and he could feel his hair standing up.
    In his mind he knew that he shouldn't be afraid, that the wolves were there before he heard them, and that because it was mid-summer they would probably leave him alone. After all, wolves only attack humans right after winter, when food is the hardest to find. Despite all of things things he was still afraid. All of his other concerns were forgotten and the debate in his mind constantly returned to was whether to run or fight. He consciously took a deep breath breath in order to calm himself and stepped slowly into the woods once more, and just as he did another howl sounded.
    Was this one closer, or was it his mind playing tricks on him? He could feel himself shaking, but at the moment he didn't care. All he wanted was to get out of the woods as fast as he could. Before he knew what he was doing he found himself running through the trees faster than he thought was possible. He stumbled on the uneven ground and was scraped and bruised with nearly every step. His mind was spinning so frantically that the falls didn't hurt and even his stomach stopped aching. The only thing that mattered was finding the city.
    Within only minutes his already exhausted body was wearing out to the brink of collapse. His breathing grew shallow and he felt light headed. He had completely lost all sense of direction and stumbled forward through a wall of bushes to find himself in the middle of a well worn road. His panic instantly faded and he stopped to catch his breath, but his anxiety remained. After a few minutes he glanced up to get his bearings then turned toward the west and started walking. The howling had stopped and soon Gabe found his stomach cramping with hunger again. On top of that all the bruises and cuts he had sustained were making themselves known. His feet felt as if their soles had been worn off and Gabe wondered how long he had been walking.
    Hours passed and just as the sky was beginning to lighten with the rising sun he spotted torch light in a valley that seemed to open right under him. He was finally there. He glanced over his shoulder with a sigh of relief. "Cursed wolves," he muttered, then walked as fast as his sore feet could carry him. The valley was deceptively large and it took some time before the road leveled out. The road joined with another, wider, road paved with stones. The trees steadily thinned out until Gabe could see buildings ahead. A light fog, or possibly smoke, surrounded the town and gave it an eerie abandoned feel. In the dim light before dawn all of the houses were still dark, and all other lamps had gone out hours ago. Then through the gloom Gabe spotted one lamp that was still lit right ahead of him on the road, and right at the entrance to the city. Beneath it sat a man hunched over on a stool.
    The sun was just beginning to rise behind him and burn away some of the fog when Gabe entered the town. The man on the stool seemed to be asleep, so Gabe just passed him by and was a short distance away before he heard a rough snort as the man woke up.
    "Stop right there," came a rough old voice. Gabe turned and was momentarily blinded by the rising sun. The guard lifted his lantern from the dead branch of a poor looking bush it was resting on, then realized that it did him no good with the sun up and blew out the low flame. "Are you alright boy? It looks as though you've been in the wild for months." Gabe looked down at himself and realized he was covered in dirt and his clothing was torn in a dozen places. He looked back up with a sheepish smile, then moved over a few paces to avoid the sun's glare. It was only then that he saw the old guard clearly. His face had the regular wrinkles of age and was framed by thinning silver hair and a few days worth of stubble.
    "Been traveling alone have ye?" the man asked. "And with no weapons or supplies neither." After this Gabe realized that he had to respond.
    "No," he said awkwardly, "I had some friends with me, but fell behind." More like got left behind.
    "Heh," the old man snorted, "no one's been through here since last evening. Yer' a brave lad to be wandering alone at night, but I guess you've got the muscle for it. Just be careful. Shadows been passin' by here recently and just earlier I felt something that weren't no man go by here in a hurry." The old man sat back on his stool before continuing. "Probly just the wind, but I don't like it much." Gabe stood a moment longer before he realized the man was done talking, then turned and made his way into town.
    A few people began coming out of buildings and making their way onto the streets. Vendors were unpacking carts and stalls, and even though the streets were still very empty Gabe hadn't seen so many people before. The buildings around him seemed huge, the smallest were taller than himself and the larger ones were two stories tall! He glanced behind him and the forest he had come from was lost from view. He stood, lost for a few moments, having no idea where he was, where Simon had gone, or even where to start looking.
    "What's the matter boy? Ye lost?" sounded a voice to Gabe's left. He turned to see a middle aged man that looked like he had seen the wrong end of a stick a few times in his life.
    "Umm, yeah," Gabe replied softly. "I'm looking for some friends that passed through here." The man hobbled over to a cart and lifted the canvas covering to reveal bunches of grapes, olives, and other fruits and vegetables. Gabe's stomach felt like it turned upside down when he saw it.
    "If it's news ye need then try the inn down yonder," the vendor said with a wave of his arm. "Ye look like ye could use a good rest any how." Gabe looked in the direction that the man had gestured and saw a large two story building that seemed to be getting a lot of traffic.
    "Thanks," Gabe called over his shoulder with a wave as he headed to what he assumed was the inn. Even though there were still very few people on the streets this early in the morning it still felt a bit crowded. With uneasiness pushing him on he approached the door. What was he supposed to do anyway? Knock, or just walk in? After a moment he decided that knocking would be better than being mistaken for a thief and hit the door loudly with his knuckles. From inside he heard a voice calling and muttering but he couldn't discern any words. A moment later the door swung open and a man who looked about thirty years old stood in its place. Gabe realized why couldn't understand anything the man had said when a string of words and sounds he had never heard before washed over him. The man stopped when Gabe did not respond and tried a new assortment of words that Gabe didn't understand. Gabe was about to turn and leave when the man shot out something recognizable.
    "Do you speak Latin my friend?"
    "Yeah," Gabe nodded so quickly his neck popped.
    "'Course you do," the man said as he swung the door wider and stepped aside to allow Gabe through. "You must be the friend of that bloke who woke me up before bloody dawn." Gabe stepped over the threshold with a questioning look. "Thin bloke with white hair," the man continued. "Was carrying someone who had too much grog."
    "Yeah," Gabe answered, smiling at the description of Simon. The man closed the door behind him and as they made their way across the main room both were stopped by a loud growling sound. The man raised an eyebrow at Gabe.
    "Your friends are at the last room up those stairs, but you're wanting something to eat, I reckon."
    "Yeah," Gabe said with a red face.
    "This way then," the man said without a glance. Gabe followed him into a large kitchen, then waited near the door. "You can have some of the left over roast from last night," the innkeeper said as he rummaged in an insulated cupboard. He then slid a plate of meat across the table. "Just eat it in there," he gestured the way they had come, "and if you're still hungry, breakfast will be ready in an hour." Gabe obediently took the plate and left the kitchen. As he was leaving he could hear the innkeeper open a door and shout, "Decimus! Decimus, get in here you lazy..." With that Gabe closed the door behind him and before he even sat down he had a mouth full of roast. He wondered what what all the tables around him were used for, but even as he sat pondering, the inn seemed to come alive. Within minutes nearly every chair was taken and it was so loud that Gabe had a hard time hearing his own thoughts, not that they were very useful anyway. The roast disappeared quickly, but as promised a breakfast of eggs, ham, and flat bread was brought out to him by a young boy with dark hair and bright eyes.
    "Thanks," Gabe said, but the boy had already disappeared into the kitchen. Gabe gladly ate what was brought to him, then sat wondering if he should go find Simon or wait for the innkeeper. The other people were finishing eating and going about their business when Gabe decided he should probably do the same. He had just stood up when the innkeeper emerged from the kitchen. He had brown hair, slightly tinted red, and a closely cut beard. Like most people he was shorter than Gabe and stared right into his chest.
    "Sorry about the wait," he said with a wide smile. "Never introduced myself. I'm Kerchev." He pulled the dark haired boy along by the arm. "And this lazy little dodger is Decimus." Kerchev looked up at Gabe expectantly.
    "Oh," Gabe stammered, "Gabe." Kerchev slapped him on the back and led him up the stairs.
    "You've got good friends Gabe. I'm to provide you with anything you need, and your friend even had the gold to back it up." Gabe had never been on a wood planked floor before and it creaked beneath his weight, but seemed to be firm.
    "Okay, thank you," he replied, still looking at his feet.
    "That's your room there," Kerchev said, pointing to the door at the end of the hall. "Just call and Decimus will get you  whatever you need." With that the innkeeper went back down the stairs and disappeared from view. Gabe felt a lot better now that his stomach was full, but muscles still ached and he was anxious to sleep in a soft bed. He quickly crossed the hall and entered the room. It was fairly simple with two beds and a fireplace. There was also a small table in the corner with a sturdy wooden chair. The room was dark because all of the shades had been drawn, and Gabe was surprised to see only Simon. He lay in one of the beds above all the blankets, and Alucard had once again disappeared. Maybe it was a good thing that Alucard wasn't there because Gabe could take this opportunity to talk to Simon alone. He closed the door behind him and walked over to where his friend lay.
    "Hey Simon, get up. Took me forever to catch up with you." Simon didn't respond. His face was pale and unchanging, and for a moment Gabe thought he might be dead, then he saw the shallow rise and fall of his belly. "Simon?" Gabe muttered. He shook his sleeping friend, but once again, got no response. He tried waking Simon up a few more times before he collapsed on the other bed. Before he could even manage to pull a blanket over himself, he was asleep.


----------



## Woodroam

This was written about Post #15

I am impressed with your story so far. Is it really a first draft? You don't have detailed description yet but you have an exciting story line. I can't wait to find out what happens next. The father's whiskers tickling the girl's face is a nice touch. The blood on the knuckles is also good detailing. I like the relationship between father and daughter and want to know more of the girl's thoughts.

One thing I've noticed about your action scenes is that you rush through them too fast.

_"Her dad was strong, but within moments the shadow had overpowered him and had its jaws around his throat."_ is a true moment of terror.

The thing about terror is that it is naturally suspenseful. If you've ever been in a life-threatening experience, whether a car crash, a fall from a roof, or being shot at, you'll remember how time slowed down, almost stopping, as the adrenaline pumped fire through your muscles, everything became super clear, survival thoughts raced through your brain, and every movement of your body became precision. A moment seemed to become several moments as every detail was recognized. This is what you'll need to do with all of your action scenes so that the reader can experience the terror. Here is an example of action slow down from a battle scene. This is only a few seconds of action: (Note: a salawa is a huge dog-like creature for the Upper Nile region, a cryptid animal.)



Drawing her dagger from its sheath, Aunan sprung from beside the tree and ran at the rider, the Broadsword of Hain blazing with white fire. The rider’s sword stopped in mid-thrust as he turned to face her. Kicking his salawa to the charge, he let out a high-pitched and deafening battle cry.

The strong muscled legs of the salawa, every fiber taunt and in motion, leapt toward her. The fur cape flew back from the chest of the rider, revealing a thick black breastplate etched with the face of a demon, like the faces she had dreamt of in the tower of Mucwiel, only now, the smoldering red eyes blinked and turned to stare back at her. Within the shadowed opening of the hood, she saw a face of swirling smoke, with eyes that were pits within soot, and a grim and hideous smile that leered down upon her. The salawa’s fore paws tore into the ground nearing her.

The rear legs of the salawa thrust forward beneath the beast, claws beginning to dig into the ground. Aunan looked at Ilthee on the field behind the salawa, his chest streaming red with blood, a deep gash in his leg, his fists clenched and his face locked in a grimace of pain. She saw the battle beyond, dust rising, swords in mid-stroke, warriors lying upon the field, blood streaming from wounds, an arm, still holding a sword lying upon the ground and not far from it lay a warrior, his face ashen and eyes fixed in death. There was fear in the face of every warrior yet standing. She saw them and knew that they too saw her. _'This is battle_’ she thought, "_everything here carries in it life and death, every beating heart, every drop of sweat, the glimmer of every eye looking for its future; will this day end; will the sun shine no more in these eyes?'_ Then she saw the rear claws of the salawa digging deeper into the ground as the rear legs started to crouch in preparation to spring. She peered into the Salawas' gleaming yellow eyes and saw how they marked her, not with malice but with cold and mocking dispassion. The beast cared not that she had life. She was the thing that the rider would destroy. The beast needed no rein. The rider gave no direction; it knew battle and longed only for the feast that would come with victory. The ears of the salawa laid flat against its head. The neck lifted as the beast now pushed forward with its massive rear legs. 

There was a small white scar on the salawa’s neck, just beneath the third vertebrae. Aunan saw it, recognizing that it was a battle scar and dismissed it from her thought. The sounds of battle, the clattering of swords and screams of warriors, seemed distant and muted now as she took in every detail of the moment, searching for anything that could prepare her to meet death or deliver it to the demon who rode upon the salawa.

The sword hand of the rider tightened on the hilt of his sword. His blade caught the gleaming sunlight and cast it away. The shoulder of the rider rose, lifting the sword up behind the furred hood which caught the wind, its edges flapping. With a powerful thrust the rear legs of the salawa now leapt from the soil, bringing with it the thing that rode on its back, the rider, the demon, the sword and perhaps death itself. The sword came forward over the head of the demon, at an angle that would take it across her neck. She saw scratches on the blade where it had been ground to a fine edge; one scratch was clotted with dark blood.

Aunan felt a surge of strength pass through her body as the dagger in her hand came alive. It drew upward, seemingly pulling her hand behind. Her arm became rigid, as though it had turned to the same metal as the sword and was now a part of the blade held by her hand. The demon’s descending sword touched the tipof the dagger and slipped down its length with a long grating sound. Her arm moved back and down with the force of the sword, her knees bending to receive the force. The salawa’s front legs sprang forward, gliding past her, its long tail whipping the air behind and slapping her across the face. 

The rider pulled on the reins, turning the salawa’s head back to face her. Again, she saw into the yellow eyes of the salawa and saw how they marked her, judging the attack for the rider, to bring him close with his sword, to bring death. Again, clods of dirt exploded from its paws as it leapt toward her.

The sword rose above the hood of the rider and started down, driven down to deliver death as the rider raised himself in the saddle and twisted his body to put full weight behind the blade. The dagger rose to meet the sword. The sword struck the tip of it and was deflected. It swept past her chest, slicing through the side of her tunic. She felt it, gliding next to her side, like a shard of ice passing against her skin. The rider was thrown by his weight toward the point of the dagger. Aunan felt her body stiffen. Both hands now gripped the hilt, her arms straight and knees bent. Her blade touched fur, it slid through the fur and into the hide of the cape. The rider’s legs wrapped tightly around the belly of the salawa as he struggled to stop the fall. Aunan's knuckles were white as her grip tightened to hold the dagger in place against the weight. The salawa’s head turned, a look of terror in its eyes, as the weight of the rider threatened to pull it to the ground. The salawa kicked its rear legs high into the air, to dislodge the rider. The Broadsword of Hain, sinking through the armor, blazed white and Aunan felt it pierce something final beneath.

The rider’s scream rang over the battle, wrapping all in the sound, freezing all in the void of time suspended. Swords stopped in mid-sweep, horses froze in stride, the demon remained poised above her, impaled on the blade. The salawa’s eyes went dark, dull and dead. The scream turned to a lamenting cry and then a wind exploded from the breastplate, it howled over the battlefield like the wind of a great storm, lifting dust, leaves and dry grass into a dark whirlwind that fled into the sky.

The rider fell, his full weight upon her, motionless. The feet of the salawa thundered past, bolting from the battle. Swords rang and clashed. Dust swirled. Men screamed. Carden and the Panish warriors attacked the other caped riders. Knocked to the ground, Aunan pushed the weight from her, finding that it was suddenly very light; a metal breastplate, its eyes now dull black metal and a cape of fur, was all that remained of the demon. She stood and ran toward the battle, the Broadsword of Hain blazing in hand, her red hair flying behind. The remaining riders saw her, saw her glowing hair, saw the burning dagger and turned their salawas to flee.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

It is a first draft. Well actually I wrote it on paper, then typed it, which puts it through a simple spell check, which is not all that accurate anyway. But yeah. I've noticed that before actually, and thanks for pointing it out. I have a hard time building a scene, and all the emotions that go with it. That is very true how in a life or death situation everything seems to slow down. I need to think about that more while I'm writing. Thanks for sharing what you've done. It helps a lot. And as for the story, you aint seen nothin yet. Most of my favorite parts are yet to come, though I sometimes wonder if I shouldn't give it up. You see I've been writing this thing for almost five years. Originally it was a comic book, but that takes so long to make that I decided to get it all down on paper first. That is where this came in, so, I'm not very confident in my writing ability. Anyway, thanks for all the help you've been giving me. Maybe this can actually work.


----------



## Woodroam

*Keep it Going*

Don't even think of giving this up. Five years isn't long. I've been working on the second novel for over two years and have only a tenth of the book completed. The first novel took more than five years and so many rewrites I can't count them. The first three drafts were written on an antique Smith-Corona typewriter. When I started I misspelled hundreds of words and didn't know anything about grammar and punctuation. There were a dozen short-stories that gathered a hundred rejection slips. As long as this story is in your heart, keep writing and never let it die. If you do, your heart will die. Don't get discouraged, know that every story has its own way of unfolding and growing. I'm sure your skills have grown over the past five years and they will continue to grow. Eugene Nelson, who wrote _Bracero_, told me once that there are three things a writer must do; the first thing is to write, the second is to read, and the third is to think. I know you thought I was going to say write, write, and write! To me, the reading and thinking are writing. Experience and observation are very important as well. Of course to me, breathing is writing: why bother breathing if not for writing. 

You do have raw writing talent. Your writing makes that apparent. You have to know that is rare. It is a gift. Stick with it, let no self-doubt enter and technical skill will increase. I think you're going to be really great.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

*xxi*
*Destination, Life*​
    The light was growing dim. It was time to wake up. Simon looked around the room, but it was still too bright to see. He could vaguely make out the wooden walls and another bed against the blinding orange sunlight from the windows. He closed his eyes and a few seconds later the light faded. Where was he? He remembered being in the forest with Gabe, then running, but where was he going? He looked over and saw Gabe in the next bed, then he remembered.
    "Good, you are awake," came a voice from near the window. Simon was astounded to see Alucard standing not three feet away. The curtains were fluttering, but he hadn't heard the window open, nor felt the outside air coming in until now. Gabe lifted his head sleepily as Alucard made his way to the desk on the far side of the room.
    "You must be wary tonight," Alucard said as he sat in the wooden chair. "In order for the shadow to pass you must yet survive to see daylight once more." Simon idly felt the two marks on his neck with his fingers as Gabe rose to his feet and stretched. Simon could hear his friend's pulse sounding in his ears and made a conscious effort to remain motionless, but the longing and his thirst only grew stronger. He closed his eyes and tried to think of something else, but his thoughts were broken by Alucard. "Your will is strong my young friend, you may yet make it through the night alive."
    "Alive?" Gabe exclaimed ahead of Simon. Gabe advanced on the Nosferatu in rage and the two stared at one another, each daring the other to move. Alucard seemed to look right through Gabe and  then continued as if he wasn't there.
    "If," he emphasized the word again, "If, you make it through the night, you must help me release your friend."
    "No," Simon replied quickly and solemnly. "I won't help you and I won't let you." A new battle had begun between Simon and Alucard, and Gabe merely took up space in between. The silence deepened and Simon could hear Gabe's pulse once more pounding in his ears. He was the first to look away as he glanced at his friend's neck. Alucard closed his eyes and smiled, but only barely.
    "You can not even exercise control over your own curse. How are you supposing you will break that of your friend?"
    "She has a name," Gabe shot back, but neither he nor Simon could come up with an answer to the problem laid before them.
    "The situation is more complex than you know." Alucard rose and took a few steps closer. "He seeks to create the Balaur, and if he is successful then more than your," he paused and glanced at Gabe before continuing, "Astrid, will be lost to the abyss." Alucard apparently saw the question in Simon and Gabe's eyes because he pulled a thick leather bound book from his cloak and opened it on the foot of the closest bed. "This book is called the Vulgate," Alucard explained softly. "It was a gift from the Gnostics of Nag Hammadi before they were destroyed by the Dragon Knights." It took him a few moments to flip through the pages, but neither Simon nor Gabe saw or understood what was written. It was the first book either of them had ever seen, although Thomas had shown them a scroll once. "Here, in the prophecy of Eoin: And I stood upon the sand of the sea, and saw a beast rise up out of the sea, having seven heads and ten horns... and the dragon gave him power, and his seat, and great authority." Simon and Gabe did not say a word, and while Simon seemed to be in thought, Gabe looked as if everyone had been speaking a foreign language. "Now," Alucard continued, "the 'son of the dragon' is creating a house with seven heads, one of which is the cause of your wound." The Nosferatu put two fingers to his own throat and Simon mirrored him. "Lucifer, who fed upon you, is his third son. I only suspected before, but you have confirmed it. He has taken three mortal wives and created his seven heads. Vlad himself, Lucifer, Vladimir, Anhael, Eve, Lisa..."
    "And you are the other," Simon broke in on his soliloquy.
    "Yes," Alucard nodded sadly, then looked to his book once more. "And I saw one of his heads as it were wounded to death; and his deadly wound was healed."
    "What is that supposed to mean?" Gabe asked in total confusion. The next instant Alucard had drawn his sword and thrust it handle first toward Gabe.
    "Stab me and you will see." If Gabe looked confused before, now he was totally lost. He looked as if he had been asked to grow a tail. He would never hurt anyone who hadn't caused him harm, and even then it was against his character to kill. Gabe stepped back and Alucard remained still as a statue. "Take it," the Nosferatu insisted.
    "No," Gabe replied, shaking his head.
    "You are infirm. You must acquire more resolve if you are to survive against them." Alucard then thrust the blade through his own chest before the other two could stop him. Gabe gasped and Simon turned his head. They expected Alucard to fall dead to the floor, but to their surprise he remained standing. "The situation is beyond either of you," he said as calmly as if he were talking in his sleep. He then took hold of the hilt, retrieved the sword, and returned it to its sheath. "I tell you one last time, release Astrid from her torment or I shall."
    "I won't allow you to do that," Simon said. Gabe was still in shock over what he had seen and remained silent.
    "There is no help for Astrid or the rest of the earth unless Vlad is stopped."
    "Then why don't you kill him?" Gabe answered quickly. Alucard merely chuckled softly. The sound made both Simon and Gabe visibly shiver.
    "For the very reason I have just shown you, my tall friend," the Nosferatu replied with an odd dark tone. "Fifty-two years ago I led a revolt against the son of the dragon and his knights, and though I was merely thirteen years of age, my forces conquered. For that, I was cast into the earth-fire where I stayed for nearly thirty years!" Alucard's eyes had changed from a pale blue to a dark brown with the faintest glimmer of red. "Only one young man named Abraham interceded on my behalf," he added softly. Simon knew that name, but where from? The answer came to him quickly, although it left him more confused than before.
    "Bram," Simon said, turning to Gabe. "He's talking about Bram."
    "I have given the last twenty years to looking for a cure to this..." Alucard trailed off, then took a deep breath. "From one end of the world to the next. You shan’t find a cure, for there is none to be found."
    "We will find it," Simon contested.
    "Even those who bring life to the dead are claimed by it," Alucard said in a whisper.
    "Help us," Simon pleaded. It was a long shot, but it was the only way he knew to buy Astrid some time. There was a long silence as Alucard contemplated Simon's offer. Finally he gave in.
    "I have searched the whole earth, from the remains of Alexandria to the Imperial library in Constantinople. There is no cure. There are no answers to be found." He contemplated for a moment longer before continuing. "However, there is one place I have not looked. The empire has hidden the knowledge of the ancient writings in Constantinople well. The leaders of the Universal church keep many secrets, but you may yet find what you seek. Go to Roma and seek for your answers. I give you my word that Astrid will be safe until you, or news of you, returns to me." Simon turned to Gabe and smiled. Simon wanted to leave for Roma right at that moment. He wanted things to go back to the way they had been. He wanted his wife back, but it would have to wait. Before he could restrain himself he was rushing at Gabe, knocking aside everything in his path. He felt as if his heart had turned to ice and his skin was on fire. He screamed with pain and grasped at Gabe, knowing that if he could reach him it would all stop. He dreaded what he was doing and longed for it, but thankfully something held him back. The pain grew as his will power shrank. He wished would die rather than suffer any more. His eyes had turned red.

*xxii*
*Kill Me*​
    "Hold him!" Alucard rasped, trying to keep the sound of the struggle to a minimum. Gabe reacted quickly, although he had no idea what was going on. Simon had just lunged at him out of nowhere and now he was moaning and struggling like he had gone mad. Gabe took hold of Simon's feet and nearly lost them twice before he and Alucard had carried him back to the bed. Simon was so strong, Gabe couldn't believe it. It was like trying to hold down an angry horse.
    "What's going on?" Gabe asked as he narrowly escaped being kicked in the head.
    "His body is trying to change," Alucard replied. "No one can be transformed without choosing to drink human blood."
    "This doesn't look like much of a choice to me," Gabe interjected as Simon began struggling even more fiercely.
    "Secure him with your rope," Alucard said through clenched teeth. "It will not stop him, but it should slow him down." Gabe quickly removed the rope they had used a few days earlier to climb the cliff from around his waist and began tying Simon's ankles to the bed frame. He then moved to the head of the bed and did the same with Simon's arms.
    "Keep holding him," Alucard advised, holding Simon down once more. "He is having a mighty struggle within that few survive." As if to illustrate his point Simon let out a long moan, then grew still. Gabe was relieved until he noticed that Simon, in addition to not thrashing, had stopped breathing.
    "What do we do?" Gabe asked in a panic. "He's not breathing."
    "There is nothing we can do," Alucard replied softly. A moment later Simon began pulling at his bonds with renewed rage. "He must conquer the demon inside him. Alone." Gabe returned to holding his friend down until after a few minutes Simon's movements had reduced to small spasms. Gabe felt helpless. First Astrid, now Simon, and if they were gone then what was left? He didn't realize it, but for the first time in ten years he was crying. Then he heard a familiar voice calling him.
    "Gabe," the voice sounded. He turned and realized it was Simon. "Gabe."
    "I'm here," Gabe replied as he fell to his knees at the edge of the bed. Simon looked at him with eyes that seemed to be on fire, and Gabe noticed for the first time how sharp his friend's teeth had become.
    "Kill me." Gabe shook his head.
    "You'll be fine, just hold on."
    "Pain," Simon said louder. "I can't..." Gabe had just noticed that his cheeks were wet when Simon began thrashing once more. Gabe returned to holding him down and looked up at Alucard. The Nosferatu did not say a word, but continued to hold Simon firmly to the bed. If Gabe had known which god to pray to, he would have prayed, but all he could do was hope. Hold on Simon, you'll be alright, you have to be. He held on to Simon and Simon held on to life.
    Hours passed and Gabe was exhausted. He knew that dawn had to be coming soon. In one of Simon's more violent fits he had broken the rope that tied his right hand, but for the most part he was still under control. Gabe was on the verge of falling asleep when he heard Alucard's voice. "Simon indeed has a strong heart. The two of you may yet fulfill your ambition." When Gabe looked up Alucard was gone. The window was open and the first rays of sunlight were filtering through the forest of roof tops. Gabe looked back at Simon who was breathing deeply. Simon then sat up as far as his restraints would allow him and rubbed his eyes with his free hand. They had returned to their normal green.
    "I'm back," Simon said. Gabe could not have imagined more welcome words.

*xxiii*
*A New Day*​
    Simon was relieved beyond anything to see the sunrise. He looked at Gabe and his blood lust was gone. The two left their room and Simon realized how immensely hungry he was. Now, he supposed, he knew how Gabe always felt.


----------



## Woodroam

Really good. Here are some suggestions to take or leave:

"He seeks to create the Balaur, and if he is successful then more than your," he paused and glanced at Gabe before continuing,
"He seeks to create the Balaur, and if he is successful then more than your...." He glanced at Gabe before continuing,

_And I stood upon the sand of the sea, and saw a beast rise up out of the sea, having seven heads and ten horns... and the dragon gave him power, and his seat, and great authority." _All words read from the book should be in italics.

soliloquy: change to monologue as soliloquy sounds to poetic for this speach.

retrieved the sword, change to withdrew as retrieved sounds like it was at a distance

earth: capitalize since it is used here the name of the planet Earth. I don't think you mean save soil, ground, or the exposed land surfaces, which would not be capitalized.

"Bram," Simon said, turning to Gabe. "He's talking about Bram."
"Bram," Simon turned to Gabe. "He's talking about Bram."

"I have given the last twenty years to looking for a cure to this..." Alucard trailed off, then took a deep breath.
"I have given the last twenty years to looking for a cure to this..." Alucard took a deep breath. (the .... is all that's needed to trail off)

shant is a very odd word which is related to shall not but is more frequently spelled shan't -- The problem with spelling it shant is that the word spelled that way is slang for a large stein : POT.

Imperial library in Constantinople was destroyed in 1204 -- is that correct?

Kill me." Gabe shook his head.
    "You'll be fine, just hold on."

"Kill me."
Gabe shook his head. "You'll be fine, just hold on."

This was really smooth and gripping. Your dialogue is really strong and keeps moving. Bravo.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

Thank you so much. I failed English class (if you couldn't tell) so things like what you mentioned often escape me. This is great help that I know will make the story better to read. Oh, and yes the library in Constantinople was destroyed in 1204. This takes place quite some time before that. It doesn't exactly follow Bram Stoker's timeline, but I thought I would improvise a bit. In the end it does fit (at least somewhat) with the back story given in _Dracula_, but I can't give away the ending. I plan on taking the better part of a day this weekend and devoting it to revisions, so this was really well timed.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

*xxiv
Family
*​
    Sleep was impossible, despite that Astrid wanted it more than anything. She was once again in the under ground room and even though complete darkness shrouded her surroundings she could see clearly. She felt numb and cold. After the events of the previous night she had returned to the room and wept until sunrise. She was still in shock over what she had done, what she had become. How could she ever face Simon again? What would he think if he knew what she had done?
    She slowly walked from the room and up the stairs into the courtyard. She had no destination in mind, but just wandered through the empty castle out of boredom and to try to keep her mind of the taste of blood. The courtyard was empty, but Astrid could feel eyes following her. She kept walking despite, and before long she found herself entering a building that burrowed into the mountain. The furniture and tapestries within had nearly crumbled to dust, which was why Astrid could see foot prints on the floor. One wearing sandals the other much larger and bare foot. Astrid took a deep breath and could still smell the smoke of a torch as if it was a memory from long ago. Those were their foot prints from only days ago, and now she would never see them again. She clenched her jaw and held back tears as she followed the prints to the far side of the room and through a tunnel. She hardly knew where she was going and only looked up when she passed into the open air and starlight.
    She was in a huge domed hall that opened onto a large balcony. She stepped out to the spot where Simon had been, and had nothing to console her but the warm summer breeze and the starlight. Astrid didn't notice the bright glow of the moon rising in the east or know how long she had been gazing at the distant horizon. She could almost see him standing next to her. They had only been apart for a couple days, but she missed him so much. Was he going to come for her, and if he did would she go with him? Was Vlad right? She watched and waited, but no answers came. The moon was already high in the sky when Astrid turned to leave.
    "Do you miss them that much?" a voice sounded from behind her. Astrid did not have to look to know to whom it belonged.
    "No," she replied, trying her best to keep from crying, "I miss them more." She then turned and walked back to the edge of the balcony where Lisa stood waiting.
    "I'm sorry to have put you through all of this," Lisa said softly. "I didn't know it would come to this. I didn't know my father would do this to you, and I didn't know that Alucard would help them. I'm sorry." They stood in silence for a moment, looking into the distance.
    "What you did to me," Astrid stumbled over her own words. "You tried to kill me before, to save me, didn't you?" Lisa nodded then looked over.
    "Who were they? The two that came for you."
    "Simon is my husband," Astrid replied, glad to have someone to talk to. "We were married only a few hours before..." Tears began welling up in her eyes so she bit her lip and changed the subject. "The other was Gabe." She stopped, not knowing what else to say.
    "It must be nice," Lisa said, "having people who love you so much." Astrid looked at Lisa and saw sadness that she couldn't begin to understand.
    "So, who was the person with them?" Astrid blurted. "You said his name was Al something."
    "Alucard," Lisa's sad expression disappeared immediately. "He is my eldest brother, and my father's greatest enemy." Astrid stared at Lisa in wonder. Her brother? What kind of family was this? "We were following him when we came to your village." Lisa stopped herself and an awkward silence followed. Astrid didn't know how long it lasted, but whether it was a minute or an hour, it was too long for her.
    "Simon and Gabe were my family," she said with a smile. "None of us had any parents or relatives by blood, but we had each other, and that was enough." Astrid was glad to talk of happier times and Lisa seemed eager to listen. She talked of growing up in a small village, of summers playing and fishing, and of winters telling stories by the fire. She smiled as she reminisced, but always the past led to the present and she would run out of things to say. "Well," she said in conclusion, "at least those two are safe." Astrid looked at Lisa, but she just stared at an invisible point beyond the horizon. Astrid felt she had said too much and was about to leave when Lisa finally spoke.
    "Your life sounds great. Is that what it is like for everyone?"
    "No," Astrid answered, "but I was really lucky."
    "Someday," Lisa said solemnly, "I want to live like that. I want to live without having to kill, without always living in fear of him." She looked up into Astrid's eyes. "Someday I will be free." Astrid leaned onto the railing and looked down the huge drop.
    "Then why don't we do it?" She said with a smile. "Why don't we leave right now, just you and me?" She grabbed Lisa's hand, but the reaction was not what she had hoped for. Rather than jumping at the offer, Lisa's eyes filled with tears.
    "I can't," She stammered. Lisa pulled her hand away, then turned her head to hide her tears. "I'm not strong enough. I'm not strong like Alucard or like you." Astrid was shocked. Strong? How was she strong? "I can't stop myself from killing as you did," Lisa continued. "Nor can I  transform nor fight as you can." Astrid didn't understand what Lisa was talking about. She was the one who attacked the boy and drank human blood, and when did she ever transform? Then she thought of the rescue attempt.
    "What exactly did I do two nights ago? I transformed into one of you." Lisa looked at Astrid once more, her eyes now dry.
    "Each of my family has a special ability, we call a Solomonarus trait. Vladimir is fast and strong and can influence the thoughts of others. Lucifer can dissolve into mist and who knows what else. Anhael can change into bats. Eve can perform lycanthropy, and I... I have yet to discover what I am capable of. Only a full blooded Nosferatu has these abilities, with the exception of you." Astrid was about to object, but Lisa held up her hand to silence her. "You really don't remember?" Astrid shook her head. "You performed every one of these." Astrid did not know how to respond. It simply wasn't possible. She stood dumbfounded, trying to make sense of what she had heard. Every recent memory she had was of her hurting someone, and all she could recall was the pain.
    "You don't want to be like me," she said softly, then looked back out over the forest. "The boy from yesterday," she said softly, "is he alright?"
    "He is alive." Those words beckoned Astrid out of her dark thoughts. "He is being kept in the dungeon." Astrid looked over the mountains and forests from horizon to horizon as if by doing so she might find out what she should do. The sky in the east was growing light with the coming day. Then all at once it came to her, and she knew what she had to do.
    "Lisa," she almost yelled, the young girl turned and their eyes met. "Meet me here tomorrow. I've got a plan."


----------



## Frivle Dilby

This is a chapter where another main character is introduced, so I would love any feedback on how I could make it better. Thanks.
​*xxv*
*Orion*​
    Simon and Gabe met Kerchev in the kitchen, where he and Decimus were preparing breakfast, and ate more than enough for five people. Simon had never been so glad to have food in his whole life, but it also reminded him of what Astrid was going through so he didn't enjoy it as much as Gabe seemed to. After they finished eating and the morning rush in the inn had thinned out Kerchev packed them a bag full of food that would last them a week if they were careful.
    "I'm sorry to see you go so soon," Kerchev said as Gabe hefted the heavy travel sack over his shoulder. The innkeeper then walked with them to the front door to see them off. "Where are the two of you going, if you don't mind me asking?" Kerchev rattled, just to have something to say. Simon considered lying, but saw little point in the deception.
    "To Roma," he replied naturally. Kerchev's face brightened a little and he gestured toward Decimus who was cleaning plates off a table a few feet away.
    "Decimus here is from Roma," the innkeeper said with excitement. "Why, he's a regular westerner if ever there was one." The boy looked up at the sound of his name, not sure whether mention of it was good or bad.
    "Maybe you could help us on our way then," Simon said to the boy with a smile. "Do you know anyone who could show us the way there?"
    "Show you the way?" Kerchev broke in. "That's where all roads lead, mate." Simon nodded at the innkeeper, then returned his attention to Decimus. He knew better than to not ask advice of someone just because of their age. There was silence for a moment as Decimus looked at Kerchev to see whether or not he should speak. When their eye contact broke it was the boy's cue to start.
    "Last summer I came here with a man named Hazael. If he is here, his caravan will be off the western highway, near the outskirts." The dark haired boy returned to cleaning tables, keeping his head down, but Simon could see a smile on his face.
    "Thanks for all your help," Gabe said, signaling to Simon that it was time to go.
    "Have a safe journey," Kerchev said as he opened the door. The two slipped out onto the road and for the first time in days Simon saw sunlight. The morning was bright and the streets were crowded. Simon felt overwhelmed. This was his first time in a city, since when he was brought in it was the dead of night and he was unconscious. Gabe walked ahead of him and towered over everyone else. A few people stopped to look at them, but mostly they were ignored. The streets were like a maze to them, and they got lost twice before they reached the edge of the city. Once they had emerged from the mess of buildings they found that they had come out near the south and they decided to follow a smaller trail northward around the outskirts of town until the came across the western highway. Neither of t hem recognized it when they saw it, so they passed it by. It was a dirt road that looked like several others leading in a similar direction. Just dirt packed hard by hundreds of passing feet. It wasn't until the bulk of the city was to the south that Simon realized their error. He should never have let Gabe lead. Simon could not see the highway the way they had come, but knew that they must have passed it. None of the roads looked like a highway, or even well used. Simon stopped Gabe as he deliberated what they should do. Gabe sat down in a grassy spot beside the trail as he waited for Simon to come to a decision.
    "We could go back and look for it," Simon muttered to no one in particular, "but there wouldn't be anything back there now that wasn't there before."
    "Let's just try a road and see where it leads," Gabe suggested. Simon looked at him and tried to decide whether or not he was joking. He was about to say that they should go back when he saw a bright flash in the distant trees. Gabe quickly looked in the same direction. "What is it?" he asked. The flash came again, this time looking more like metal in the sun.
    "I'm not sure," Simon said half to himself, "but whoever it is can give us directions." Simon began walking toward where he had seen the last flash of light and Gabe followed, swinging their pack over his shoulder. The land began to slope upward as they got farther from the city, and the trees steadily grew thicker. Simon could see movement ahead, but still couldn't decide what it was. Then the sound of voices reached their ears. Simon could tell it was a group, but was still to far to see how many or understand what was being said. The two followed the sound of the voices and soon found their legs twisted in a thick dark bush. Simon tried to pull his foot out, but only lost his balance and fell into the thick foliage. Through the sound of the voices ahead and himself crashing through the trees Simon could hear Gabe laughing behind him. The twigs and branches tore at him as he rose to his feet and pushed through a wall of foliage. He freed himself from a particularly persistent bramble at the base of a large boulder that shot up from the ground several feet over his head. Gabe was still laughing as he followed, more discreetly through the tangle of sticks and leaves. It took Simon a few moments to realize that something was missing. All the voices ahead of them had gone silent. Gabe emerged from the scrub behind him just as Simon saw a group of eyes peering at him from the top of the boulder. After a long face off a deep voice approached them from the far side of the rocks.
    "Well," the voice boomed, "what is it?" The next instant four men dropped down from the rocks and surrounded Simon and Gabe. The men made no further movements toward them and gave no indication that they meant any harm, but it made Simon uneasy. A large man then lumbered to the brink of the rocks above them, lending him extra height to his already massive frame and giving him a more menacing look. His skin was darker than Gabe's, and his hair was as black as coal and cut short which did not prevent it from forming uneven curls. A trimmed beard covered his face and made his teeth look unnaturally white.
    "It's just a couple of little boys," the huge man laughed. He had the girth of three men and looked like he was barely shorter than Gabe. "Bring them up here so we can send them on their way properly," the giant of a man said as he disappeared behind the boulder. The four men who had surrounded the two travelers moved to the edges of the rocks where ascension would be easier. Simon just watched until he noticed Gabe following, then he did the same. Gabe had good instincts for these kinds of things and if he thought it was safe then Simon would trust him.
    "Come friends," the last of the four men called with a wave, which put Simon at ease. Above them the sounds of a crowd resumed once more and Simon could now tell that they seemed to be betting on some kind of sport or fight. Simon climbed up a broken section of rocks to find a flat clearing and gently sloping land receding from the top of the boulder he had just come from. Gabe reached the top before Simon and was met by the dark giant of a man.
    "Hello," the man greeted with a roaring voice, "and welcome to our camp." He shook Gabe's hand with such force that Simon stopped short and was reluctant to offer his own. "I am called Hazael," The huge man said with a wide smile. "Where are the two of you going through the woods on this fine day?" Before Simon could answer the man seized his hand and shook it so hard that he thought he would permanently lose use of it.
    "What do you know," Gabe said to a shaken up Simon, "it's him." Simon absently rubbed his aching shoulder and arm.
    "We were told to ask you about passage to Roma," Simon squeaked in shock and fear. After a moment when Hazael didn't answer Simon remembered his manners. "Oh, my name is Simon and this is Gabe." Hazael nodded at each in turn.
    "I apologize," Hazael said with a short laugh, "I never do business until I have been introduced." He then gestured toward where a dozen men stood in a loose circle. "Shall we?" He led the way to where the men stood in the center of the camp, which consisted of only two large tents and a wagon. Simon noticed a few horses grazing in the trees when a loud cheer rose form the circle of men and took his attention. Above the roar of the crowd two sticks cracking together could be heard. "Come," Hazael beckoned as he joined the circle. "You must see. I have two silver pieces on Orion." Gabe and Simon pushed their way into the circle to see two men immersed in a duel using sticks as swords. From the looks of the contenders the match seemed incredibly one sided. The first was strong and built, with the look of an ex-soldier, while the other was a small boy who looked to be about twelve years of age and was so thin that the stick looked like an extension of his arm. The bigger man lunged at the boy, but he easily dodged and lightly tapped the larger man on the back side. Maybe the match wasn't as uneven as it looked.
    "Quit playing around and win me some gold," Hazael called. Simon then realized that it was the boy that had the advantage and it was on him that Hazael had bet. The two contenders faced one another and the boy looked so relaxed and confident that if Simon had had any money, he would have bet on him as well.
    "Come on old man," the boy taunted, "I haven't got all day." The larger man rushed him quicker than Simon thought him possible of, but the boy brushed his enemy's weapon aside, side stepped, and struck a hard blow to his opponent's back. The large man fell to his hands and knees, and the crowd cheered. The attitude of the combatants quickly changed as the boy helped the man to his feet. "You're just too old to keep up with me," the boy said with a grin.
    The man rubbed his back and replied, "You're tougher than you look, boy." Simon was surprised to see how good natured everyone was. He had always been told that the world outside his village was a harsh unfriendly place, and until now he had no reason to believe otherwise. Money was exchanged by those around him,and Hazael looked very pleased.
    "Come my friends," Hazael said to Simon once his winnings had been collected, "you must meet the prize winner, then we may talk." Simon and Gabe quickly followed him to the match winner. He had short hair, so blonde that it made Gabe's sun bleached hair look dark, which was evenly cut save for a small braid that dangled just below his shoulder. The boy wore a light green tunic and blue trousers. As the three approached him he quickly stashed his share of the winnings in what looked like a case for a musical instrument. "Orion," Hazael boomed as he grabbed the boys hand and the better part of his arm in his own, "you did well." Orion nodded.
    "I just caught Pontus off guard. If he would have gotten serious I'd be the one with the aching back." Orion smiled then glanced at Simon and Gabe. When their eyes met, Simon knew that something passed between them. He didn't know what, but it seemed like Orion had recognized him. A moment later Hazael turned and slapped Simon so hard on the back that he nearly lost his balance.
    "Simon, Gabe," the big man said with a laugh, "this is Orion. Master duelist, and the best musician I ever heard."
    "Pleasure to meet you both," Orion said with a nod.
    "Yes," Simon replied. "I hope we're never at the wrong end of your stick." It was bad manners to say it, but Simon had never been very good with formalities. He was lucky that the fight had put Hazael in a good mood, because the big man laughed at the remark until tears were forming in his eyes. Hazael bid farewell to Orion, then motioned for Simon and Gabe to follow him once more. The caravan leader led them to one of the tents and Simon glanced back before entering through the canvas flap to see Orion still staring at him. The interior of the tent had cushions for sleeping and a table at which plans could be made for long journeys, but it was still mostly empty. In a far corner there were also a few crates that Hazael approached and took a few small loaves of bread and dried fruit from.
    "So, what can I help you with?" Hazael asked as he sat on a large pillow. Simon and Gabe seated themselves on cushions as well, and Hazael handed each of them a small loaf. Simon glanced at three people who were talking in another corner of the tent before he spoke.
    "Like I said before, we are trying to get to Roma." Simon felt his throat grow tight with fear and intimidation, but he wasn't about to let that stop him. "We heard that you were the man to talk to. Umm, that you could take us there." Simon had tried his best to sound confident, but had stalled anyway and was inwardly kicking himself. Hazael rubbed his beard and looked amused.
    "I have no need of extra baggage," the big man replied. "That is why I don't let my men fight properly. Should one of them be injured I would not enjoy leaving them behind. Your friend, Gabe, looks as strong as an ox, but I have no use for a burden like you." Simon stared in shock, unsure if he had heard correctly. "Unless, you make it worth my while." Hazael's thick beard only accentuated the broad grin that had spread across his face. Simon thought about how he could convince him, but nothing came to mind.
    "We have no money..." Simon trailed off, not sure how to continue. Hazael no longer looked amused and was beginning to stand when Gabe spoke up.
    "Now you listen. Simon may not look like much..." Simon absorbed the insult with all the grace he could. "But I can vouch for him. He's as strong as any man here." Hazael looked like he was trying to decide whether to be impressed with Gabe or throw them both out. Hazael did neither. He dismissed the remark and rose calmly to his feet.
    "My caravan is not going to Roma. We make for Lusitania and the far coast," the big man said with finality. Simon was too stunned to speak. What were they supposed to do now?
    "Come on Simon," Gabe said as he rose to his feet. "We'll find our own way." Simon obediently rose and followed Gabe to the exit. As Gabe opened the canvas flap one of the men who had been in the far corner of the tent called out to them.
    "If you need to go to Roma, just ask Orion." The other two people with him burst out in laughter, and the two travelers left the tent disheartened and rejected. As they passed through the camp Simon glanced over to see Orion softly plucking the strings of a lute. It wasn't fair that Orion could go with the caravan, but they were tossed out. Especially if he was going to Roma. He was a lot smaller than Simon, but he had redeeming qualities, at least in the eyes of Hazael.
    "Gabe wait," Simon burst out with excitement. "We don't have to leave just yet." With that Simon turned around and disappeared into the tent. Gabe was confused, and it showed, but after a few moments of hesitation he ducked through the door after Simon. Hazael looked surprised to see them and Simon smiled at his shocked expression. "I challenge you to a fight," Simon said proudly. "You can choose any of your men and I will fight them for passage with your group." Hazael just laughed as did the other men in the tent. Simon waited, but when they didn't stop he began to get annoyed. "What is your answer?" he shouted above the laughter. Hazael took a deep breath and smiled.
    "You say if you win you want passage to Roma?" the leader asked. Simon nodded. "But what if you lose," Hazael pressed, "what do I win?" Simon had no idea what to answer. He had nothing of value. All that he and Gabe had between them was a few bites of food and the clothes they wore. Simon thought of the pendant he had given to Astrid, but it was gone now.
    "Me," Gabe said suddenly. Everyone, including Simon, was shocked. "You said yourself I'm valuable," Gabe insisted. "If Simon loses I will be your slave."
    "I will!" Simon spouted just as Gabe finished. He then turned and looked at Gabe. "I can't ask you to do that."
    "You didn't," Gabe answered. Simon smiled at Gabe then turned back to Hazael.
    "You get both of us." Hazael smiled, then waved his hand as if to brush Simon aside.
    "I have no need for you," he said to Simon, then looked to Gabe. "But you, on the other hand, I will take." Gabe looked at him confidently and nodded. "So be it." He turned to one of his men. "Go find Orion. Tell him I have another fight for him." The man nodded and sped out of the tent. Only seconds later they could hear him being called and before long he was coming through the door. The boy glanced over at Simon and he knew from his expression that Orion had heard everything through the thin cloth walls.
    "Orion," Hazael greeted with a wide smile, "this traveler would like a duel." Orion stood solemnly facing the huge man.
    "I am sorry," he said, "but I can not accept." Simon was surprised by his response, but not unhappy about it.
    "I give you no choice in the matter," Hazael said sternly. "you will fight him." Simon was starting to get uneasy and didn't want to be within striking distance if Hazael got upset, but Orion stood his ground and seemed unaffected.
    "I will not. I am not one of your men, and I need not follow your orders." Hazael's face was red with rage and Simon thought for a moment that the caravan master might lose control.
    "Then find another way to Roma," he spat the words like poison. "Now get away from my team!"
    "Those are not the terms of our agreement," Orion shot back, now showing a little anger himself. "I will uphold my end of the bargain and fighting is not part of it." There was a long moment of tension as the two faced each other, each silently willing the other to yield. Hazael's face slowly faded to its normal color.
    "As you wish," he said. Orion exited the tent quickly to avoid fueling Hazael's anger more than necessary. Simon and Gabe were tense and didn't know how to react to what had just happened. Simon was debating whether or not to leave until Hazael had calmed down when his answer came.
    "I am feeling generous." Simon found it hard to believe those words, but remained silent. "You will fight Pontus in one hour." Simon nodded and left the tent as fast as he could without breaking into a run. Simon headed for the edge of the clearing and wished that he could just disappear into the trees, but knew that he could not abandon what he had set out to do. Too much was at stake. He fell against a tree trunk and took a deep breath to steady his shaking limbs. Gabe stopped and leaned casually on a tree next to him.
    "Okay, we're in," Gabe said excitedly. Simon shook his head in response.
    "Sometimes you are a complete idiot Gabe. What if I don't win? You're gonna help Astrid a whole lot of you're a slave!" Gabe didn't look the least bit phased.
    "Then win," was all he said, and those two words broke all cords of tension between them. They looked back at the camp and could see that the news was already widely known. Every now and then people would point and look at them, then go back to their gossip and conversation. Simon saw Pontus in the distance and wondered how he was supposed to beat him. The man was not as big as Gabe, but still a whole lot bigger than Simon, and he looked experienced. Simon stared at Pontus, trying to discover the answers to his questions when a voice behind him made him jump.
    "Do you really think you can win?" Simon and Gabe looked behind them to see Orion coming out of the forest. Simon wasn't sure whether he was relieved to see him or not.
    "I think so," Simon replied, then turned his attention back to the dozen men in the caravan.
    "You're lucky that Hazael is always a business man first," Orion said as he stopped between Simon and Gabe. "He won't allow any real weapons and will stop a fight before anyone gets seriously hurt. Injured men can't work." In the camp many were forming a loose circle and looking toward Simon.
    "I think that's our cue," Gabe said and started walking. Simon started to follow, then stopped and looked back at Orion.
    "I was wondering, why did you refuse to fight me?" Orion smiled broadly in response.
    "Because I don't want you to lose." The boy turned and walked back into the forest without another word. Simon continued his return to the camp and to the circle of men near the edge of the rocks. Simon noticed the smug look on Hazael's face as he entered the ring of people. A man he didn't recognize handed him a stick that would serve as a sword and joined his friends in the surrounding group. Pontus looked even bigger than Simon remembered, especially because now that he was closer Simon could see the battle scars covering the man's toned body. The older man smiled down at his opponent.
    "Are you sure you want to do this, boy?" Pontus asked. Simon could see that the man didn't want to fight him, but would not be kind nor show mercy after the battle had begun. Simon nodded and clenched his chattering teeth. "We will start when you are ready," Pontus said with a bow. The crowd laughed in response, which only increased Simon's uneasiness. There was no way out now. Simon lifted his weapon and faced his opponent. He had to win, and if he was being offered the first strike then he had to make it count. He was about to charge when he heard Gabe's voice.
    "Simon, disarm him. You can wrestle him down!" More laughter followed, but Simon was going to make sure that it wouldn't last long. He had to do it for Astrid, and with that thought he charged and screamed at the top of his lungs. Simon's rush took Pontus off guard, but he was too experienced to let such a hysterical attack break his defenses. He brushed the attack aside and with the next Simon's advantage was lost. Pontus blocked and now Simon retreated a couple paces. From here on he would have to fight defensively. The man smiled at him and chuckled softly.
    "Give it up boy, I was twenty years in the service of the Empire." Simon crouched and got ready for another rush, but this time Pontus was ready and caused Simon to stumble with a slash at his feet. Simon fell forward with the force of his own swing and hit the ground face first. Pontus waited patiently while he regained his feet, and Simon knew he had to come up with a better plan or he would lose. Somehow he had to disarm Pontus. He was no match with a sword, but hand to hand he might stand a chance. The cheers of the crowd were a blur to him, and he focused solely on the stick in his enemy's hand. Pontus audibly sighed then stepped forward in a strong downward swing. Simon brought his weapon up in response and the next thing he knew he was gazing up at the afternoon sky. His head throbbed with a stripe of pain that ran past his right eye. Simon shook off the blow then rose to his feet on shaky legs, but had barely stood before his legs buckled beneath him. The men around him laughed and jeered and he promised himself that it would be their last time. He tried to stand again using his stick as a crutch, but his arm stopped little more than a foot from the ground. Glancing sideways he saw that his stick was half its original length. How was he supposed to win now?
    "I fear that is the match," Pontus said with an outstretched hand. Simon looked onto the former soldiers cold eyes and seemed to pull resolve from their steadiness. He pushed Pontus's outstretched hand aside and, with determination, rose to his feet.
    "It's not over yet," he gasped through a throat that felt like it was full of sand. Simon sow Pontus look to Hazael for a decision and the caravan master in turn nodded his consent.
    "I don't want to hurt you, boy," Pontus said quietly so that only Simon could hear. "I will end it quick." The world seemed to slow down as Pontus swung and Simon knew that this was his last chance. For a brief moment he wished for the powers he had the previous night, then he dove to the side in an effort to dodge. When the stick hit empty ground Simon was actually surprised. He glanced back to see Pontus's stick tangled in a web of grass that Simon couldn't remember being in the shallow dirt before. Simon kicked at the weapon in a final attempt to even his odds, and there was a cry of dismay from the spectators as Simon leapt to his feet. Pontus stood with a broken stub of a stick in his hand, and Simon's confidence returned. He had wrestled with Gabe enough times to know how to use an opponent's size against them. He charged at the bigger man and when Pontus tried to grab him, slipped easily from his hold. Simon grabbed the man by the ankles and pulled so hard that Pontus hit the ground head first. Everyone was shocked and silence prevailed save for the sound of Gabe laughing. Simon slipped behind Pontus as he regained his feet, and as he did so he thought he saw Orion, but the image disappeared behind taller men. Simon wanted to end the fight with one last move. Before Pontus knew what had happened he was on the ground once more with his arms being held behind him and Simon's knee planted in his spine. The bigger man struggled initially, but Simon would not loosen his hold.
    "I can keep this up all day," Simon said even though anyone on the outside could see it was an obvious lie. After another struggle Simon felt Pontus grow limp. "Do you give up?" he asked.
    "Yes," Pontus replied through a mouth full of dirt. At the same time Simon heard Hazael's booming voice.
    "Enough, enough!" Simon released his grip and stood up on shaky legs and aching joints. Pontus rose with more care and with more groans. Hazael approached the two combatants and looked so angry that Simon thought the veins in his forehead would burst. The group was too shocked to speak and silence prevailed. Hazael looked like he was about to explode when Pontus moved between him and Simon and put his hand on the smaller man's shoulder.
    "You've got a heart of stone," Pontus said with a painful smile. "And a grip of iron," he added and rolled his shoulders. Hazael's face returned to its normal color and the tension in the camp seemed to disperse. "Welcome aboard," Pontus said as he offered Simon his hand. Simon took it gladly and looked to Hazael who nodded then stalked away. The noises of the crowd resumed as the men collected bets and reenacted parts of the fight. Gabe rushed to Simon and layed his heavy arm across his shoulders.
    "See," Gabe laughed, "I told you to just disarm him." Simon laughed and suddenly felt very tired. He stepped over to the parked wagon and sat against the wheel.
    "That was too close, Gabe," he said. Gabe stopped next to him and leaned against the wagon.
    "I knew you'd win," Gabe replied, but it wasn't very comforting. Simon kept thinking about how Pontus had got stuck in the grass and couldn't figure it out. Something was missing. He was deep in thought when a shape dropped from the top of the wagon and landed right next to him. He and Gabe nearly jumped out of their skins and were getting ready to defend themselves when they recognized a green tunic and light blonde hair.
    "Hey," Orion greeted as if it were the most casual thing in the world to fall on people. "What are you so uptight for?"
    "If you do that again, you might end up with no head," Gabe said, only half joking. Orion just shrugged off the threat.
    "Congratulations," the boy said, turning to Simon. "The caravan leaves in the morning, and tonight I'm going to town for a drink. You are most welcome to join me, my treat."
    "Your treat, huh," Simon replied, squinting in the late afternoon sun.
    "Well, yours really. The return on your fight was bigger than I thought it would be." Orion held out his hands to reveal a large pouch of coins in each. Gabe had the biggest smile of the three.
    "When have we ever refused free food?" he said, positively beaming.
    "You certainly never have, that's for sure," Simon muttered as he rose from the ground. Gabe laughed and lifted Simon the rest of the way, Simon's joints creaking as he did so. It wasn't long before the three made their way through the forest back to the town. The sun sank low at their approach and they could see the first street lamps being lit. As they entered the town Orion broke the silence that had fallen between them.
    "So, you want to go to Roma?" Simon nodded.
    "Just like you it seems." Orion was glanced up at the first stars that began to appear in the sky before he answered.
    "There's a good tavern right up here." The three rounded a corner and Simon a flock of people beginning to gather at a small building that he assumed was the tavern. A few of the men he even recognized from the caravan, but most were locals. The three entered the crowded structure and sat at the closest of the last two open tables. The interior of the tavern was lit by a fireplace and a few lamps hanging near the counter and kitchen, but darkness lingered in the corners of the room. The bar ran along the right hand wall and behind it multiple doors opened into the kitchen. The table they had occupied was close to the front door and so small their three chairs barely fit around it. Before long a woman who looked like she hadn't slept in days approached them from behind the counter. Orion held up three finger and she nodded and turned around.
    "So, why are you traveling with Hazael?" Simon asked idly.
    "For the same reason as you," Orion replied with a slight smile. "To get to Roma."
    "I'm going to get some food," Gabe said as he rose from his seat. After half a step he turned around. "Do you want any?" Simon nodded and Orion shook his head after which Gabe disappeared into the mob of patrons.
    "You don't mind do you?" Simon asked.
    "No," Orion replied, "you made me enough to feed everyone here." The woman Simon had seen earlier suddenly reappeared and set a drink by each place at the table. "So, where do you and that big oaf come from?" Orion asked as he sipped his drink. Simon remembered the little village that had been his home and could recall the names of everyone who had lived there, but they were all dead now. In place of his home was a pile of ashes. He felt sick just thinking about it.
    "Nowhere," he sighed, unable to contain his sadness. He sipped at his drink and crinkled his nose. It was a semisweet brown liquid with a strong bitter aftertaste. He wasn't sure he actually wanted to drink it, but took another mouthful anyway. After the mug was about half gone he decided that it wasn't half bad. The next thing he saw was a plate of hot food in front of him.
    "Wouldn't give it to me until I told him I was here with you," Gabe said as he sat at the table. His mouth was full of roast an instant later. "What is it with these people?"
    "It costs money here, remember," Simon said as he tried a vegetable he didn't recognize. Orion laughed out loud and softly slapped the table.
    "Well," he said, still trying to muffle his laughter, "you two are definitely a long way from home, that's for sure." Gabe looked confused but kept eating and Simon decided that it was best for him to do the same. The food made Simon grateful once more that he was human. The thought of staying how he had been before made him shiver, but that was how Astrid was now, wasn't it? "Okay I think I've got it now," Orion blurted out as Gabe polished off the last off the last morsels on his plate and Simon was barely half finished. "You two have obviously had a bad lot recently, and are not from here or anywhere else I've been." The boy paused for a moment before he continued. "My guess is that you came over the eastern mountains." Simon looked up in surprise to find Orion looking straight into his eyes. "I think you're running from something." Orion brought two fingers up to his neck and Simon went pale. How could he have guessed? Then he remembered the two small, almost invisible, scars on his neck, but how could he have noticed them? The tavern around them seemed to be roaring like a waterfall, but the three were as still and silent as stone. The men around them called for music and within moments the strumming of a lute and the sound of a woman's voice could be heard from the back of the room. The music seemed to calm the three until Simon felt it was safe to respond.
    "We're not running," he replied softly and could see from the look on Orion's face that he was going to have to Give some kind of explanation. "We're searching for something." Orion smiled and nodded. As the tension eased between the three they allowed themselves to listen to the rest of the song being sung. After the final chord had died Orion spoke once more.
    "I don't intend to harm you, in fact, we can help each other. Tell me what you know about the Nosferatu." Gabe sprayed his drink all over at the mention of that name soaking both Simon and Orion, but luckily applause and cheers had kept him from drawing any attention. Simon waited for the next song to start before he spoke.
    "I should be asking you what you know about them."
    "I've heard the rumors, myths, and legends," Orion said casually. "You can't believe everything you hear, but then again you'd be surprised how much truth is hidden in folklore." The boy then abruptly got up and walked through the crowd to the far side of the room where he waited for the musicians to finish their second song. While the audience applauded Orion stepped up to the man with the lute and after a brief exchange of words that Simon couldn't hear he gently took the instrument from the reluctant looking man. Simon and Gabe exchanged a look of uneasiness as Orion tuned the strings of the lute, much to the distress of it's owner. His voice then rose above the noise of the crowd.
    "I don't know how many of you are familiar with the words of Plato, but he told of a nation and continent that was swallowed in the sea. I give you the true tale of Atlantis." Orion said these last words with his eyes locked on Simon, then his fingers strummed the strings. Within seconds it was obvious that his skill surpassed by far that of the previous player. Everyone gaped in wonder at the harmony and sounds that Orion played seemingly effortlessly. Simon noticed the boy's gaze move to a group of four men near the door of the tavern. Both of them watched intently as the group filed out the door, then without missing a beat Orion began to sing.
    The sound of the music seemed to carry Simon away and he could feel pain and longing in the melody and almost hear vagrant cries in the harmony. He had never heard anything like it, and neither had anyone else in the room. Orion sang with a crystal clear voice and such feeling and conviction that it was not a far stretch to think he had been a witness to what the lyrics spoke of. The song told the story of the lost city and a world inhabited by nations of giants back when men and beasts were more alike than they are now. It spoke of horrendous and evil deeds, greater than any ever known, and of the earth itself crying out for retribution and sanctuary. In the midst of the ultimate chaos stood Atlantis, the ultimate light. The rise and fall of the great nation was laid out before them in all the wonders and horrors of war. Not a word was spoken by any within the sound of the music, and all seemed to be under an enchantment. With an effort Simon detached himself from the flow and harmony surrounding him and looked at the captivated crowd. All eyes were turned toward Orion, including those peeking through the doors from the kitchen. Simon could feel the music in his chest as his heart beat in rhythm with the strum of the lute.
    Movement from the door caught Simon's attention and the men he had noticed earlier slowly made their way to the far side of the tavern where Orion sat. The workers behind the counter had noticed the men as well, and moved to intercept them with worried looks on their faces. Orion continued to sing, now of the destruction that overcame the whole earth. The strumming grew fast and loud and everyone's breath quickened. Simon was amazed at how the music could affect everyone, including himself. Then the sounds of the lute died down and the tempo began to slow. The final words of the song were of how the entire world was lost and changed, but Atlantis alone remained. The last notes echoed in Simon's ears long after Orion finished playing and stood to return the lute to its owner.
    A man who had come from behind the counter approached Orion as the crowd was still regaining their senses. The group that had come from outside approached as well and Simon couldn't hear what was being said through the roar of dismay that sounded through the crowd. Two men grabbed Orion by the arms as the other two who looked bigger and tougher tried unsuccessfully to make a way through the outraged crowd. The walls themselves seemed to roar with fury and a hoard of angry music lovers poured onto the four men who held Orion. The tavern workers cried out in and attempt to calm the mob, but none would listen. The four men were quickly and not very gently removed from the premises and immediately cries broke out urging for another song. Simon was amazed at what he had just seen. What exactly had just happened, and why? The patrons around him cried louder, chanting now in a cadence.
    "More, more, more!" A few seconds later Orion emerged on top of one of the far tables with the lute once more in his hands. This time he played a much simpler and more familiar tune, and all the tension of the previous struggle eased. Simon didn't know what had caused all the commotion earlier, but he was willing to wait and ask Orion about it. In the mean time his drink had been refilled and he and Gabe drank and sang along with the parts of song that they knew. It was an old song that Thomas had once taught them on a little carved flute. Simon had never felt so at ease and relaxed in a long time. He had finished his drink again before Orion returned, and by the time he did it had been refilled. The rest of the night passed in a blur and Simon couldn't remember anything at all until morning.


----------



## TruthSeeker

Well, i didn't read the entire thing to be honest, but, i do have few comments about your writing. It gets confusing with headhopping between paragraphs. In The first paragraph the narrator was Simon. Then in the second, it's Astrid. You might want to consider having one per chapter if not the entire story, otherwise you can separate each paragraph with ***

Another thing regarding the first paragraph. One: Simon was in a shack. Two: since you mentioned "In a futile attempt to return to sleep," so i suppose, he was sleeping, then he woke up right when the story starts. In this case-i'm not sure if this will work up to your expectations, but, here it goes:

Simon opened his eyes. He saw thin rays of light were shining through the loosely fitted boards of his shack. He smiled. He realized he had slept here through the night, and judging from the rays angle on the ground, he guessed it was noon now. The quietness of the place and the soothing ambiance had created a sleepy atmosphere, urging Simon to rest for a while longer. And even on a day like this, Simon knew he could still sleep in late just fine. So he closed his eyes against the sunlight in a futile attempt to return back to sleep, only this time, though, a familiar voice burst forth from outside. "Wake up!"

I hope this helps.
-ts


----------



## Frivle Dilby

It does help. I had a hard time with the beginning, but a lot of the problems you mentioned get fixed later on, such as points of view. I will definitely fix the earlier things. The beginning should draw people in and I don't think I came anywhere near that.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

*xxvi*
*No Escape*​
    Astrid was starting to feel more at home now. Her memories seemed to be fading, or at least not so painful anymore. She left her room, like the night before, to find the castle as quiet as a tomb. She made her way once more to the balcony and was so lost in thought that she didn't realize she had stopped until after she had been there for some time. She was glad to have something to think about, because at least for a few minutes the aching in her chest would stop.
    "So, what is this plan of yours?" Lisa said, abruptly emerging from the shadows. Astrid jumped in response.
    "You scared me." Lisa acted as if she hadn't heard her and leaned out over the railing as if by doing so she could see the edge of the world. "First I need to know something," Astrid said after composing herself. Lisa still didn't respond, but Astrid asked anyway. "Is it possible to be awake or..." Astrid stopped to find the right words to say, "move around in the daytime."
    "It's not easy," Lisa said as she turned and gave Astrid a curious look. "You can not go in direct sunlight, unless you like the feeling of being consumed by fire. Only a full-blood can without being killed, and even then if they have not fed extremely well it will burn them severely."
    "What about underground?" Astrid persisted, and suddenly Lisa exactly what she wanted to do.
    "Well," the young girl smiled, "it feels like you are moving a dead body, which I suppose you are, but it should be good enough for a jail break."
    "Good," Astrid said excitedly, "then meet me near..."
    "So, this is where you've been hiding," another voice sounded from the abyss in front of them. Both Astrid and Lisa jumped and nearly took a swing at each other. The next moment a hand reached up from below to grab the railing and a form lifted itself onto the balcony. Lisa immediately launched herself at the invader and wrapped her arms around him. Astrid was about to join in the fight when she realized that it wasn't a fight at all. "Come on little sister, you know I'm ticklish right there," Vladimir said as he attempted to peel Lisa off.
    "What?" the girl answered innocently. "You mean right here!" She dug her hand into his side and they both laughed, Lisa nearly as hard as Vladimir. Astrid had forgotten that they were siblings. They didn't look alike, but both had a familiarity that Astrid couldn't identify. Out of all her new family Vladimir looked the oldest, but was still younger than herself. She was trying to figure out who he reminded her of when Lisa spoke.
    "What were you trying to do? Sneak up and spy on us?"
    "You just say that because you didn't hear me coming," Vladimir said back. He then turned to Astrid and held out his hand. "I am sorry to have not introduced myself sooner. I am Vladimir."
    "Astrid," she replied and as soon as she grabbed his hand he pulled her into his arms. The hug caught her by surprise, but before she could react he had released her.
    "Welcome to the family." Astrid had to admit that neither Lisa nor Vladimir seemed like bad people, even after Vladimir had killed Helen and Lisa had nearly killed her. She understood them now, and could no longer blame them or be angry. After all, wouldn't she have done the same thing?
    "So, why are you here?" Lisa asked, trying not to look suspicious.
    "You weren't down by the river yesterday," Vladimir responded, "and I had not met Astrid formally."
    "Well, now you have," Lisa shot back and pushed him toward the edge of the balcony. Vladimir laughed, but didn't resist.
    "What are the two of you scheming?"
    "What were you scheming sneaking up on us?"
    Astrid laughed softly to herself as she saw the brother and sister bickering. It reminded her of the way Simon and Gabe used to fight. It made her sad when she realized that she now thought of them as something in the past.
    "I'm glad you have found a friend," Vladimir said softly to Lisa. He then winked at Astrid and fell backward over the edge of the balcony. Astrid gasped in shock and ran to the rail. She leaned over and looked, but saw no sign of Vladimir. She was still looking when she heard Lisa chuckling behind her.
    "What's so funny?" Astrid asked defensively, and if she could have blushed she would.
    "Your concern," Lisa responded with a smile. "Vladimir couldn't get hurt if he wanted to." Astrid, who was still getting used to the idea of immortality, glanced over the edge once more to be certain. Astrid was still new to a lot of things here, but at least she seemed to fit in. Especially with Lisa and Vlad. It was as if they had known each other for years. As Astrid smiled at the thought Lisa moved beside her and hopped onto the hand rail, balancing as effortlessly as on the solid floor. "Vladimir and I usually walk through the forest down by the river," she said casually. "You are welcome to join us until dawn." She didn't wait for a response before she dropped over the edge of the balcony. Astrid watched her white falling form outlined against the dark forest until it disappeared into the trees. Astrid was shaking and she hadn't even been the one that jumped. The fall was thousands of feet, and Astrid wondered how anyone could survive it. Then again, how could you die if you were already dead? After taking a deep breath, more out of habit than need, she climbed to the outside of the rail. She was contemplating whether or not to jump when her feet slipped and she began to fall. She frantically clung to the rail, but the stone crumbled like rotten wood in her hands.
    She screamed the whole way down, or at least until her lungs were empty. The pine trees sot toward her like great spikes as she rushed toward the forest floor. Though the ground rushed toward her unbelievably quickly the fall was still long and she could do nothing but count the seconds before she was going to die. She closed her eyes and fully expected never to open them again when she felt a hard jolt followed by leaves and pine needles whipping across her. The impact that followed was hard, but it felt cushioned, almost as if... Astrid opened her eyes and found herself in Vladimir's arms.
    "You should warn me next time," he said as he set her on her feet. "You are the first half-blood who has ever jumped before." Astrid's feet were shaking, but she was glad to have solid ground beneath them.
    "I told you she was different," Lisa's voice called through the trees. A second later the girl appeared through the trees and stopped beside them. Astrid attempted to laugh but failed.
    "I should have aimed for the river," she said with a shaky voice.
    "Be glad you didn't," Vladimir replied coolly. "The water freezes until it burns." Astrid wasn't quite sure what he meant, but she didn't question him.
    "It may not be good to dive in," Lisa said as she and Vladimir began walking away, "but it's nice to look at." Astrid followed them a short distance to where the trees opened up and the river seemed to split the entire world in two. It was a lot bigger than it looked from the balcony and definitely bigger than the river that she and Simon used to play and fish in.
    "It's so big," she exclaimed in wonder.
    "Is it?" Lisa asked in surprise.
    "I couldn't even throw a stone to the other side, not to mention wade or swim there," Astrid answered. As if to test her statement, Vladimir picked up a rock and aimed for the far shore. He threw and the stone disappeared from view. A few seconds later the thud of it striking a tree trunk returned. Vladimir and Lisa gave Astrid a questioning look. "Too far for a mortal to throw," she amended, then began to laugh. The other two looked at her as if she was going mad, and continued walking along the shore. The three walked in silence, following the curves of the river until after a time Vladimir and Lisa stopped so suddenly that Astrid nearly ran into them. The two stared into the trees and did not make a sound. After a moment Astrid realized that they were not even breathing.
    "What is it?" Astrid asked so softly that she could barely hear herself.
    "A young hart," Lisa whispered and pointed. Astrid looked into the trees and saw slight movement, then the animal came out into the moon light. The hart didn't seem to notice them and stopped to graze so close that Astrid could count the spots in its fur. The three stood silently, content to watch until the creature moved on.  For the first time in days Astrid forgot her fears and anxiety, and felt peaceful. The serenity settled for only a moment before it was thrown to the wind. Vladimir moved so fast that Astrid hardly noticed that he had pinned someone against a tree near where the hart stood. The hart turned its head and stared at the intruders for a moment before bounding away. The animal had not gone far when Lisa was gone as well, and though she was not as fast as Vladimir, Astrid found it hard to believe her speed. In a flash Lisa had pinned another unseen figure to the ground. The hart narrowly missed them as it leapt into the forest, then after a few seconds Vladimir and Lisa released their captives. Astrid was surprised to see Anhael and Eve.
    "What is the meaning of this, Vladimir?" Anhael hissed.
    " Meaning is not needed," he replied calmly, "so long as thou art thwarted in the effort." Astrid and Lisa smiled, but neither Anhael nor Eve found the comment funny.
    "Waste not your time speaking to these," Eve announced, making sure Astrid would hear. "They prefer the company of filthy half-bloods." Astrid didn't feel the least bit offended, but Lisa jumped to her defense anyway.
    "We do not slaughter mindlessly and without purpose. Yours is the folly."
    "Perhaps the slaughter would help you find your power and purpose," Eve snapped back as she stepped closer to look down on her young sister. "Do not speak to your elders in such a manner."
    "One day they will all be broken," Anhael said as if he had rehearsed the line too many times. "Then our destinies will be fulfilled." He took a step toward Vladimir, but the bigger, older brother didn't even change his bored expression. There was a tense moment when Astrid was unsure of what would happen, then Anhael burst into a dark mass that scattered into dozens of bats and Eve leaped away in a blur of teeth and fur. Lisa sighed in relief and Vladimir shook his head in dismay.
    "Pay them no mind," Vladimir said to Astrid. "Those two have been dreaming of carnage since they turned their mother in their infancy, but never bothered to obtain the power necessary to achieve it." Astrid wasn't quite certain what he had meant. Did they attack their own mother? Astrid noticed she was being left behind and quickly followed as they resumed their walk along the river bank. Astrid thought about the strange family she had become a part of as they walked. She was surprised that siblings could be so different. She had never had any brothers or sisters and imagined what it would be like to have grown up surrounded by them. Having a family would have been nice, and when she saw Lisa and Vladimir she thought it would be nice still, but this family wasn't exactly normal. At least when she had been growing up with Simon and Gabe she never had to worry about them changing into bats or wolves. Lisa had told her that each member of her family, except her, had some form of special ability. Astrid shivered at the thought as she named the separate abilities in her mind. Bat, wolf, strength and speed, mist. Then she remembered Lisa saying that she had done all of them. Was it really possible?
    "Vladimir," Lisa said suddenly, breaking Astrid's sting of thoughts, "Astrid told me earlier that she wanted to know about the Scholomance." Astrid remembered their earlier conversation, and wondered if it was just coincidence that Lisa was bringing it up now. Vladimir looked at Astrid with questioning eyes.
    "What is it that you would like to know?" he asked. Astrid wasn't quite sure how to respond and it took her a few moments to find the words.
    "Lisa said that I used the same power as you a few nights ago," she paused until Vladimir nodded to indicate he was listening. "How is that possible?"
    "Well," Vladimir contemplated, "the simplest answer is, I do not know."
    "What is Scholomance?" The three immediately stopped walking and there was a long silence. Astrid got the feeling that she had asked about something she shouldn't have, and from the look on his face she could tell that Vladimir was having a difficult internal debate.
    "Trust me," he said finally, "you do not want to be one of the Solomonarii." He quickly turned and began walking away, leaving Lisa and Astrid by the river. "Dawn approaches," he called over his shoulder. "We must make haste." Astrid had been so preoccupied that she had forgotten her plans to rescue the boy she had bitten. It was strange to her how easily she accepted that she was no longer a human being.
    "Are you ready?" she asked Lisa. The girl nodded. "Okay," Astrid said as she gazed at the castle above them, "how do we get back?" Lisa grabbed her hand with a sigh and began leading her back toward the cliff.
    "There is another entrance," Lisa explained, then added with a sigh, "you are like a child." Astrid laughed at the backward comment and the two Nosferatu ran to the base of the cliff. Astrid was amazed at how fast she was able to move, but was still unsure if they would make it to safety before the sun rose. The sky grew brighter and it seemed that no matter how far they ran the cliff just got taller and no closer. Then abruptly the trees ended and they stood before the wall of sheer rock.
    "The door is to the west of here," Lisa said as she took off to the right. The sky was so bright behind them that Astrid had to squint against the light. Just when she began to feel the horrific burn of sunlight on her back they rounded a corner into shadow and a portal into the mountain opened before them. An open arch was carved into the rock and above it sat a sculpture of a dragon with its wings curving down around the sides of the door. The two entered the passage as the world behind them became unbearably bright. A wave of exhaustion swept over Astrid and she felt as if her whole body was weighed down and numb. Just inside the passage she fell against the wall and would have fallen completely over if Lisa had not been there to catch her. Lisa helped her a short distance to where the passage rose in an ascending staircase that Astrid could not see the end of, and sat with her on the first step.
    "This is what daylight does to us," Lisa explained as she stood and started up the stairs. Astrid felt so exhausted it was hard for her to keep her eyes open. "It would be a lot easier if we could transform," Lisa said as she stopped to wait a few stairs up. "But I do not think that even you could transform during the day, and I..." She left the rest unsaid, but Astrid knew what she meant.
    "Why can't you?" Astrid asked softly.
    "Only a Solomonarus has those kind of abilities," Lisa replied sadly. 'Vladimir always tells me it is because I am too pure." Astrid was hesitant to keep asking about the subject, but Lisa seemed more likely to answer her questions than Vladimir had been.
    "What is a Solomonarus?" Lisa turned and began walking up the stairs. Astrid stood and tried her best to follow. Lisa didn't seem like she was going to answer and it took so much concentration to stay on her feet that Astrid doubted she could listen very well anyway. Astrid's feet fell like bricks on the stone steps and Lisa gave her a warning glance to let her know she was making too much noise. After a minute or two that seemed like an hour Lisa responded to Astrid's question so quietly that Astrid almost missed it.
    "The Solomonarii are those who have learned the teachings of the Scholomance. My father learned there." Lisa paused and stopped for a moment as she waited for Astrid to catch up to her. "The Scholomance is an ancient way of learning that was established and taught by the fallen one. Any of those with the life of one of its students in them will carry a portion of their power." Astrid didn't understand, but was so occupied by keeping herself from falling that she didn't ask any questions.
    If it is possible to fall asleep while forcing your limp body to climb stairs, then that is what Astrid did. She didn't notice that Lisa had stopped in front of her, and would have hit her if Lisa had not stopped her first. They had stopped on a small landing with a passage straight and one branching to either side. Lisa deliberated for a moment, then turned to the right.
    "Everyone should be sleeping," she said over her shoulder, "but it would still probably be best to take the back way." Astrid had no idea where they were, but she assumed they were headed for the dungeon that Lisa had mentioned. She kept up as best she could, even though her lungs felt as if they had bands around them to keep her from breathing. It reminded her of when she had been sick a few years ago and had not been able to even stand for a month. She smiled at the memory and could recall how worried Simon had been. She was reminded of how much she missed him and tried to think of something else, but she could still hear his voice and feel his hand in her own. It was almost as if he was there with her, but she knew he would never come for her. Not after he found out what she had become. She would never see him again. The next instant Lisa stood before her once more.
    "We are here," the girl said quietly and put her finger to her lips. All Astrid could see was a dead end, and she was about to ask about it when Lisa pressed a brick in the lower right side of the wall and it rotated on a central hinge. The two moved through and the wall continued its circle and closed behind them. The room they had entered was only a little wider than the corridor that had brought them there. Not much of it could be seen because the cavern twisted and turned at odd angles, narrowing and widening frequently. As the two proceeded Astrid noticed Iron bars blocking tunnels to the left and right. Astrid decided that they must have entered the dungeon and took it as a sign that they were close. Lisa was leading the way and Astrid paid little attention where they were going until her foot slipped on the edge of a pitfall that she hadn't noticed. She cried out and frantically reached for anything to stop her fall. As fast as a shadow, Lisa grabbed her flailing hands and hauled her up.
    "Be careful where you step," she warned sternly as she set Astrid on solid ground. Astrid nodded in response and, for the first time since the sun had risen, she didn't feel tired. Her fear of death had conquered her desire to sleep. The two continued on and the passage continued twisting and tuning oddly and seemingly with no method. Then Astrid noticed that some places on the walls and floor were uneven but smooth like the stone had turned to water and then frozen, while other places were square and had tool markings. She realized that the place had once been a natural cave, but had been carved and expanded to its present size. Astrid was more careful to avoid pitfalls. Most had wooden planks or bars over them, but a few were left open.
    "The humans are kept near the front entrance," Lisa explained. "We are almost there." Astrid had long since lost all sense of direction, and had even forgotten the way they had come. Lisa seemed to know the way and Astrid trusted her to get them there and back to safety. As they walked Astrid brushed a shackle and chain hanging from the wall and it reminded her of how only a few days ago she had been chained. They rounded another corner and Astrid saw several ghostly white shapes, some chained to the walls, others barred in cells. There was no talking, no movement, and if Astrid hadn't been able to hear each individual weak pulse she would have thought they were all dead. They knew their fate. They were waiting to die. Astrid didn't want to go any further, or see any more, and tears ran silently down her cheeks. Lisa noticed that Astrid had stopped and turned to scold her.
    "Come on!" she rasped harshly and Astrid reluctantly obeyed. A few of the figures moved and groaned at the sound of Lisa's voice and Astrid felt pity so deep that it threatened to completely swallow her. She counted two people chained to the wall, both women a few years older than her, one man in a cell, and then she heard a sound from below. She and Lisa peered down into a black pit and saw a young girl who reminded Astrid of Helen. A feeling that was growing all too familiar came over Astrid and she had to force herself to ignore the delicious sound of ragged breathing and faint heart beats. Between the temptation to feed and the strain of trying to move during the day, which was steadily growing, Astrid wasn't sure she could keep going. Taking a deep breath she she pushed forward and peered into the next chasm. He was there.
    "Hello," she said quietly, but in the silent cavern it sounded like she was yelling. The boy, along with several others, turned to look at her, but seemed unable to see her. One of the women in chains mumbled something in a language that Astrid didn't recognize.
    "Hello," Astrid heard softly from below. The boy's eyes passed over her a few times, but he didn't seem to see her.
    "I'm here to help you," Astrid whispered in return.
    "Where are you?" the boy asked, then added softly, "Are you a demon?" Astrid didn't have the heart to answer. She edged away from the drop and put her lips to Lisa's ear.
    "Why can't they see us?" she whispered.
    "Too dark," Lisa replied quickly. "You must go down if you want to get him out." Astrid looked at Lisa, then down the hole, then back again.
    "How am I supposed to do that?"
    "I trust you to find a way." Astrid hoped that Lisa was right and put her feet over the edge. She was trying to let herself down slowly when she felt herself began to slip. The hole was not wide, but it was deep enough that Astrid didn't want to hit bottom at full speed. She clawed at the walls, but the best she could do was to slightly slow her fall. The pit had natural curves in the rock that slowed her down enough that she didn't land on top the person she was coming to rescue. He jumped aside as Astrid landed next to him, and she landed on her feet then crumbled into a heap on the floor. It wasn't the graceful descent she had imagined, but at least she was at the bottom. Astrid regained her feet and looked up at the ghostly figure of Lisa peering down at her.
    "How am I supposed to get out now?" Astrid nearly shouted.
    "Quiet," Lisa hissed back in warning. "I will help you." The boy still seemed unable to see Astrid even though they were only a foot apart. He reached out his hand to find her and managed to hit her in the mouth. Instantly he recoiled and pressed himself against the wall. Astrid could hear the fear in his pulse and see a terror on his face that she was growing all too familiar with. Like all of those here he had two small holes in his neck and Astrid tried not to remember that she had made them.
    "Who are you?" the boy asked through a shaking voice.
    "My name is Astrid. I'm going to get you out of here." The boy grew calmer and Astrid noticed that he was close to her age. He looked friendly with blonde hair and blue eyes. If circumstances had been different the two may have been friends. "What's your name?" she asked as she looked for a way they could both could climb up.
    "Shadrach," the boy answered.
    "Okay, Shadrach, I'm going to lift you, and you try to climb out of here." When Shadrach didn't move Astrid knew that he really couldn't see a thing. She took his arm and led him to the side where Lisa waited at the top, the lifted. Nothing happened. He was too heavy. Astrid's arms felt so heavy by themselves that she had a hard time moving them, and her legs had all the stability of a flopping fish. She tried again, but wasn't able to move him a single inch. She grabbed Shadrach by the knees and pushed upward with all the strength she could muster, and this time he caught the cue and tried clawing at the wall, but there was no improvement.  Astrid knew she had to try something else and lifted his foot into her hands.
    "Climb," she groaned as she tried to push him upward. As soon as he shifted his weight Astrid's strength failed and both of them fell to the floor. Astrid sat for a moment wondering why it was so hard. She had never felt like this before. Hadn't it been the middle of the day when Simon had come and she had broken a thick door like glass? So why not now? She felt helpless. She couldn't even lift herself out, not to mention rescue anyone. She had even made sure that no one was coming to her rescue. She would never see Simon again and it was her fault. Or was it? She hadn't asked for this. It had been forced upon her. Anger rose inside her and she knew it was his fault. She could almost see Vlad coming at nightfall and finding her there. She shuddered at the thought of him laughing and the next instant she found herself on her feet. She didn't have a plan, but she did know that she wasn't going to let that happen.
    "Hurry," Lisa hissed above them.
    "Okay, ready Shadrach?" Astrid asked with confidence. The boy stood and Astrid had to admire his courage.
    "Ready." She took hold of his feet, closed here eyes, and lifted. She had put him here and she wasn't going to let him die here. She felt like it would be easier to move the ground beneath them than to move him up, but she kept pulling. There was movement, and it surprised him so much she nearly lost the precious inch she had gained. Little by little she was lifting him. Shadrach searched for any sort of hand hold and stretched as far as he could. Astrid felt as if she was turning to water, but she would not let herself fail. Nothing was going to stop her, and above all, she would not let Vlad win. She was now holding both of Shadrach's feet above her head, but it wasn't far enough. She glanced up at Lisa who was reaching as far as her small arms would allow and could see that there was still a few feet of empty space before they could reach her.  Astrid eased her hold and let Shadrach slowly slide to the floor, but she would not admit defeat yet. There was only one thing left to do.
    "Hold on to me," she ordered, and the boy immediately clung to her back. She put her hand against the cold hard stone, then the other, and pulled. As her grip began to fail against the slick, smooth rock she dug her fingers into the wall until she almost cried out with pain. There was a small cracking sound and she felt dust and rock chips fall on her face. She then put her toes against the stone, but her sandaled feet slid uselessly out from under her. She kicked the wall with her nearly bare feet and this time she did cry out in pain. Again there was the sound of cracking stone, and Astrid lifted herself off the cavern floor. She repeated this process again and again, each time more painful than the last, but each time bringing her closer to the top. She climbed for what seemed like days, making a hand hold, then a foot hold, then another. She would not stop. She would not yield. Her hands and feet felt as if they must have turned to nothing more than bloody stumps, but she continued. When Shadrach scrambled off of her back, onto the surface, the shock of it nearly caused her to fall. She had lost track of how high she was, and barely caught Lisa's outstretched hand before she lost her grip.
    "Well done my little Solomonarus," Lisa said as she pulled her onto the high ground. Astrid collapsed with exhaustion, but her energy returned quickly and her pain faded even faster. She felt stronger than before, as if the ordeal had only given her more endurance. She was still silently reveling in her victory when she felt Lisa tapping her. "Come on," the girl whispered. "We have to get out of here. I fear we have taken too long." Astrid rose to her feet and grabbed Shadrach's arm.
    "Let's go," Astrid said with a smile that the boy couldn't see. She could feel his pulse as she held his arm, and she again had to suppress her desire for blood.
    "We will have to retrace our steps," Lisa said quietly as she began to lead them past the pitfalls the way they had come. Astrid was very careful guiding him, because she wasn't sure that she could rescue him again if he should fall. They had not gone far when a small whimper reached her ears. Astrid looked down a nearby hole to see the girl she had noticed earlier. Lisa turned back when she sensed Astrid's hesitation.
    "Come, we must make haste!" Lisa hissed. Astrid understood their situation, but she also knew what she had to do, and that Lisa would not like it. She stopped Shadrach and sat him on the floor.
    "Wait right here. Don't move until I come and get you." The boy nodded in response, Astrid took a step toward the pit, and with the next she fell into the abyss. She could hear Lisa venting her frustration above her as she landed on the bottom of the pit. This time much more gracefully than the last.
    "What do you think you are doing?" Lisa's voice sounded.
    "I can't leave them," Astrid answered, half to herself. The girl in the pit was curled up on the floor and seemed to be in worse shape than Shadrach. "I'm here to help you," Astrid whispered as she put her hand on the girl's shoulder. "Hold on to me and I'll get you out of here." The girl answered in a language Astrid didn't understand, but she seemed to know what Astrid had said because the next moment she felt her way onto Astrid's back. Astrid moved to the wall and began the long trek upward. She jammed her hands and feet into the solid rock until she was sure they were broken. When she was sure that she would collapse from pain and fatigue Lisa pulled the girl from her back, then pulled Astrid onto the top as well. Astrid left no time for Lisa to object before she moved to the wall where the other prisoners were chained. The women cried out in terror when Astrid began trying to break their chains. She remembered how easy it had been to break her own days earlier, and tried unsuccessfully to duplicate the event. As Astrid struggled with the chains Lisa moved silently behind her.
    "You are a pain," Lisa said, causing Astrid to jump with fright. Lisa took the chain, and Astrid's jaw dropped when she broke it between her fingers like a twig. Lisa then broke the chains of the other two prisoners, and when the last was released the woman ran blindly for her freedom. 
    "No," Astrid cried as the woman fell into an open pit. There was a dull thud, then painful silence. The remaining two women were weeping as Lisa tried to lead them to a safer place. Astrid glanced down the pit where the woman had fallen and immediately wished she hadn't. Her body was crumpled and lifeless. The scent of death and blood was intoxicating and maddening. Astrid closed her eyes and told herself to move away from the hole. Luckily an old man calling out from a cell behind her called her back to sanity. The man cried out in what sounded like the language that the girl had spoken earlier. Astrid was reaching for the bars of the cell when she heard something she understood.
    "Help, not leave," the man said with a face contorted with panic and fear.
    "Don't worry, we won't leave without you," Astrid answered, although she wasn't sure how much he understood. The cell didn't seem to have a door or any way of opening and Astrid wondered how he had been put in. She tested the bars one by one, but found each to be secure. She even searched for a weak place in the stone around the grating, but found that it was constructed with hard granite instead of the soft limestone of the cavern. The whole thing seemed impossible. She was still trying to solve this new puzzle when Lisa appeared by her side.
    "We must go now Astrid," the girl insisted.
    "Not without him," Astrid replied, then tested each bar and stone again.
    "It took a true Solomonarus to put him in there," Lisa said, grabbing Astrid by the arm. "I do not have the power to release him."
    "But I do!" Astrid argued. "Tell me how."
    "I can not tell you that which I do not know," Lisa burst in frustration, then began dragging Astrid behind her. The man cried out as they left and Astrid fought to be free of Lisa's grip to help him. After a short struggle Lisa slammed Astrid against the wall and held her arms so tight they began to throb with pain. "Listen to me," Lisa emphasized each word. "We can not save him."
    "But he'll die!" Astrid hissed in response.
    "There are worse things than death, and if we do not leave now, you and they will join him." Lisa gestured toward the four figures huddled on the cavern floor. Astrid understood their situation, but how could she leave someone to die? Or worse, become like her. She stood still for a long moment in contemplation, knowing there was no right choice and that either path could turn ill. After a few moments Lisa lost her patience. "Do what you will," she snapped, then moved to the small group and began organizing them for the journey out. The fugitives linked hands and Lisa began leading them slowly out of the cavern. Astrid hesitated one final moment to look back at the old man in the cell who was openly weeping. She reluctantly turned her back, and felt horrible for doing so even though she knew she couldn't be seen, then joined the end of the chain of fugitives.
    The blind group was slow and had to stop frequently to be led one by one over more treacherous places. Astrid did not know how long they had been underground, but not that her pace had slowed her weariness had returned. At least she knew the sun had not yet set. For a small moment Astrid felt like they were being watched and was afraid someone had heard the escape, but her anxiety passed as fast as it had hit her. The group came to the secret door leading out of the dungeon and Astrid sighed with relief. They were nearly out. Astrid could hear the ragged breathing of the captives and wondered how long they would have lasted in the dungeon. They seemed so weak and frail compared to what she remembered. She had seemed stronger rather than weaker. Would any of them change as she had? What was the difference? The group passed through the door and began descending the stairs that only two of them could see. They followed the stairs for what seemed like miles, although Astrid had to admit that going down was much easier than going up, before they saw daylight below them. The humans gasped in wonder at the sunlight that they hadn't seen in who knows how long. The group began moving faster and nearly stumbled over each other down the last few steps.
    The two older women ran into the trees, their skin pale white and their clothes so tattered they looked like ghosts. The young girl was more cautious and looked back at Lisa and Astrid before she ducked and ran into the shadows of the forest. Shadrach took a few steps into the sunlight, then looked back at Lisa and Astrid who stood in the shadows. The light hurt Astrid's eyes, but she was Glad to be able to see Shadrach clearly. He had blonde hair, bright blue eyes and looked younger than Astrid remembered. He took half a step back as he squinted into the shadows.
    "You're the girl that did this to me, aren't you?" he asked, putting his fingers to two small scars on his throat.
    "Yes," Astrid replied shamefully. There was a long silence as the two stared at each other, then abruptly Shadrach walked up to her and embraced her.
    "Thank you," he whispered in her ear, then turned and walked away. Astrid was left speechless and felt better than she had in a long time. Shadrach began running to catch up to the girl that had left before him when a voice sounded above them. Astrid knew the voice immediately. It was as if it were being carried on wind that could not be seen or felt.
    "Thou who art one of the Balaur!" The voice was not loud, but it carried a feeling of such anger and pure malice that Astrid shook at the sound of it. "Know that I will not be mocked by humans, half-bloods, or even mine own." Lisa looked as if she was going to run and hide in the deepest hole she could find. Immediately a chorus of howls rose from the woods and Astrid felt as if her feet had been strapped to the floor. She stood helpless again, knowing there was nothing she could do. Then the screams began. Shadrach and the girl burst from the trees in a full sprint, trying to get back to the safety of the tunnel. Three wolves snapped their jaws behind them. Astrid helplessly watched as one wolf grabbed hold of the girl's ankle and she fell in a cloud of dust. The second wolf disappeared into the struggle and the third continued after Shadrach. He was coming fast and Astrid had some hope that he might make it until she saw two more wolves closing in from either side. He was trapped. Shadrach stopped in the circle of wolves and exchanged a hopeless look with Astrid as the creatures closed in for the kill. Astrid remembered how painful sun light had been, but wanted to save Shadrach even more. She burst from the shadows and ran toward the fray. The instant she came in contact with the sun light horrific burning engulfed her and smoke clouded her vision. If she continued further she knew she would die, but pain and death didn't matter to her anymore. All she wanted was to save Shadrach. She had nothing to lose. She was half way there when she felt something stop her and lift her off her feet. The sky looked so orange, and Astrid wondered how long it had been since she saw a sunset. The next thing she saw was Vlad standing at a window far above her, then shadow.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

*xxvii*
*First Step*​
    Simon's head was throbbing so badly that he couldn't stand, but still he tried. If he didn't get out of the tent soon it was going to get very wet. He stumbled out the door to find Gabe and Orion waiting for him. The two were chuckling, but he didn't have the time to stop and ask why. He took off for the trees as fast as he could, and heard Gabe and Orion approach as he finished.
    "Feel better?" Gabe asked as he gave him a slap on the back.
    "That part of me does," Simon groaned. His head felt like it had been smashed, then split in two, and he could even feel his head ache in his joints if that is possible.
    "Well I'm glad you got it all out of your system," Orion laughed. "I've never seen anyone drink so much before."
    "What was that stuff?" Simon asked so that he could avoid it in the future.
    "They call it beer," Orion replied. "Apparently it's very popular up north."
    "Well I'm never drinking it again." The other two laughed. "And do you two have to be so loud!" Gabe and Orion laughed all the louder.
    "Come on," Gabe said as soon as he was able, "Good food cures all ills." The three walked to where the other dozen members of the caravan sat eating breakfast. As they approached Simon heard a man say something in a foreign language and the whole group laughed.
    "What did he say?" Simon asked as they sat.
    "How should I know?" Gabe replied with a shrug.
    "They say the performer is coming to give us a morning show," Orion explained quietly. Morning show? Performer? What was he talking about?
    "What happened last night?" Simon asked with a groan as his head felt like it would collapse on itself. Orion took a small loaf of bread and divided it among them.
    "Well, you had a bit to say last night." Simon felt his face turn red and he wondered if he had said anything he shouldn't have.
    "Don't worry," Gabe said through a mouth full of bread. "You were so drunk no one could understand a word of it. Not even you." It was definitely something to be embarrassed about, but Simon was relieved it was nothing more. He slowly ate the bread and was given eggs as well. The troop drank wine, but he, Gabe, and Orion washed their food down with water. Simon felt his headache begin to dissipate immediately, but it took most of the day for it to leave completely. They had hardly finished eating when the caravan broke camp and began preparing for their journey. Simon was determined to not be seen as a burden and made himself busy hitching the horses to the wagon. He was on the second and final horse when Orion approached him.
    "You seem pretty good with horses," Orion observed.
    "Really?" Simon said in surprise. "I wouldn't know. Thomas was the only person I ever knew who had a horse."
    "You seem fairly simple," Orion emphasized the word seem, "but there's more in there than you see at first." Simon couldn't help thinking that out of the two he was the simpler one.
    "What about you?" Simon asked. "Where did you learn that song? You seem pretty knowledgeable for your age." Orion laughed in response.
    "I never told you my age, so I suppose I don't know haw to act." Simon finished hitching the last horse in silence, and barely caught Orion with another question as the boy was turning to leave.
    "What do you know about the Nosferatu?" The boy smiled and softly chuckled.
    "You just told me more than I could tell you," he answered so lightly that the matter sounded trivial. "But I do know this," he said more seriously. "There is a lot more to myths and legends than mere stories." Simon wasn't sure he understood what Orion was talking about, but he did know that the boy was more than the child he appeared to be. "I wanted to be sure you are my ally," Orion said finally. "We have a common destination and, I believe, a common enemy. For now, that has to be enough." Orion then walked away, leaving Simon thoroughly confused. A few seconds later Hazael lumbered toward him.
    "It is time to leave," Hazael roared, which made Simon certain that he was incapable of anything less than shaking the ground when he spoke. "In my troupe we take shifts, walking and riding. I give you first choice." Simon hadn't quite recovered yet from the previous night and would have liked to ride, but thought it better to prove his worth to Hazael.
    "I'll walk," he replied. Hazael nodded and climbed into the driver's seat of the wagon. The horses pulled on their harness, the wagon lurched forward, and the caravan was under way. Simon took up step beside Gabe and with each step wondered if he had made the right decision. It felt wrong leaving Astrid, but he had no choice, didn't he? The group followed one of the dirt trails that led to the west. After they had climbed above the trees the road bent northward to a high mountain pass. Simon breathed the cool mountain air and felt physically better, and emotionally worse at the same time. He turned around when they reached the top of the tallest rise on the trail and looked back over the valleys and hills that were coated in a blanket of trees. The town they had left behind was almost invisible beneath the forest, and now that he thought about it, he didn't even know its name. It wasn't long before his eyes found their way to the distant mountains and his heart ached.
    "Come on Simon," he heard Gabe say softly at his side. "We need to keep moving." Simon looked at his friend, then back at the mountains where he knew Vlad's castle was concealed.
    "Do you think we're doing the right thing?" Simon asked in contemplation.
    "She'll be alright," Gabe said with an undertone of uncertainty, then as usual his unfailing resolve came through. "We'll be back for her as soon as we find the cure." Gabe turned and followed the wagon that had passed them, but Simon lingered for a moment longer. In his heart he resolved that this would not be the last time he looked back, and that he would see Astrid again. With his eyes shut to hold back tears he passed over the rise and beyond sight of anything he had ever known. It was one of the hardest things he had ever done. He had always known exactly what to do and when, until now. Simon turned and noticed that he had fallen behind, and as he hurried to catch up his anxiety began to fade into the distance. He was almost to the back of the group when Orion fell into step beside him.
    "Who is she?" the boy asked, then when Simon didn't answer he added, "The girl you left behind." Simon was unsure of how to reply so he ended up telling the truth.
    "My wife."
    "Last night you said you were going to save her," the boy said. Simon couldn't hide the concern he felt at what he might have said, but Orion eased his fears. "Don't worry those were your exact words, nothing more." Simon was once again able to breathe.
    "She is very sick," Simon only half lied, "and unless I can find a cure to her illness, she will die." The words were hard to say, and Simon repeated them in his mind. Astrid is going to die, or was already dead. My wife is dead. It then occurred to him that just now was the first time he had actually called her his wife, and she wasn't even there to hear it. "So that's all I said?" Simon asked in a poor attempt to change the subject. Orion nodded. "Good, then I have some questions for you."
    "Ask away," Orion replied with a half smile.
    "Why didn't you get drunk?" Orion laughed and Simon couldn't help laughing as well.
    "I never told you," Orion answered with a wide smile, "but I don't drink. They brought me cider." They both started another round of laughter, then Simon noticed that they were caught up with the caravan and slowed his pace because he wasn't quite finished talking.
    "Also," he said catching Orion's attention, "what happened at the tavern? I mean, with the music and..." Orion held up his hand and cut Simon's question short.
    "The empire doesn't like people talking about... unorthodox things," the boy said, half sad and half amused. "Let me tell you a few things about music and the song last night. Had we been within the borders of the empire I wouldn't have dared sing it, but out here music can have a stronger influence than a dictator." Simon wasn't quite sure he understood, and Orion must have seen it on his face because he continued with his explanation. "Would you please pick up a pebble for me?" Simon snatched a pebble off the ground and handed it to the boy without missing a step. He held out the stone to hand it to Orion, but instead of taking it, the boy grabbed his wrist and twisted his arm around putting Simon in a helpless uncomfortable position. Simon struggled, but Orion's grip only tightened. "Get me another one," Orion demanded.
    "No," Simon shot back, which only caused Orion to twist his arm further.
    "Do it!"
    "No!" Simon replied and fiercely struggled until he regained his freedom. He turned toward Orion expecting a fight, though he wasn't sure what had caused the boy's actions, but to his surprise Orion was calm.
    "Why did you refuse?" Orion asked as casually as if the past minute had not happened.
    "Because you were twisting my arm," Simon said with a little bitterness lingering in his voice.
    "But you did it for me freely the first time. What was the difference?" Simon understood now, and didn't need to answer for Orion to continue. "Persuasion is always better than force, and music not only persuades, it invades the hearts of those who hear it. It can change not only what they think, but what they feel. In the tavern I made the crowd think what I wanted them to think, feel what I wanted them to feel, and they thanked me for it." Simon remembered the effect that Orion's music had on him and had to agree. Simon noticed Gabe waiting for them on a rock beside the trail, but Orion didn't seem to mind and continued talking when Gabe fell in step beside them.
    "It is said that music carries the voice of the gods," Orion continued. "Which is one of the reasons for what happened last night. The empire will eliminate any rival, like they are doing now with the pagans. Even Gnostics or any other form of faith, they utterly destroy." Simon and Gabe exchanged a knowing glance at the mention of Gnostics, but remained silent. "Our goals may not be the same, but I think our enemy is," Orion said with finality. "If you will help me, I will help you. Simple as that." Orion gave them a final smile, then ran ahead to join the rest of the caravan.
    "So," Simon mused, " what do you think?"
    "He's a strange one," Gabe replied.
    "Do you think we can trust him?"
    "Yeah, but we'd better catch up before Hazael thinks we're scheming something."
    "You mean we're not?" Simon laughed as he jogged ahead of Gabe and took a place by the heavy laden wagon. The group walked until nightfall, then kept walking. Simon wasn't used to wearing sandals, but he was grateful for them. The sun set, darkness fell around them, and the caravan showed no sign of stopping. Because Simon hadn't spoken to anyone besides Orion he searched for a familiar face before he dared ask about what was happening.
    "Pontus," Simon called as he jogged toward the grizzled veteran. He turned and nodded at Simon's approach, but didn't stop to wait. "When are we going to be stopping?" Simon asked as he took stride beside the older man. Pontus laughed lightly in response.
    "Oradea is only a few miles away. We meet the rest of our group there." Simon nodded and slowly drifted away. In the twilight he hadn't noticed the mountains fading into foothills, and the forest gradually diminishing into plains. Simon told Gabe the news and it seemed within minutes they saw the lights of a city peeking through the hills ahead of them. Simon and Gabe eagerly walked the last few miles and were surprised when the group turned off the road before reaching Oradea. After a few minutes they found an even larger group which consisted of a few men, but mostly women and children. Simon guessed they were the wives and families of the men he had been traveling with. The caravan stopped, but the reunion was short lived as beds were quickly laid out and within an hour the caravan was asleep.
    The last thing Simon remembered, after climbing under a thick blanket, was Orion passing by and saying, "Welcome to the borders of the empire." Simon nodded, tiredly laid his head down, and was asleep.


----------



## kinetika

I read the first page, so I still have some reading to do, but what I read thus far is interesting and has a nice flow to it. Like another poster had said: I see it being a movie, and has the right amount of action and drama in it. I really loved how you started it off with the wedding, and your reason for doing so would have been the same reason I would have done it, as well. (We have similar minds!) You kept it short and sweet, which I was wondering how you would handle the wedding scene, and I think you pulled it off flawlessly.

The only problem that I have really is that you need to space the paragraphs out. That made it hard to read and follow at times, and you probably don't want that, because it'll make others overlook your piece.

I'll comment again when I read the rest.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

Thanks, glad you like it. I just did a copy and paste thing, but maybe I should reformat... It is really small and hard to read.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

*xxviii*
*Not Me*
​
    Her arms and shoulders still burned from where the sunlight had touched her. Only faint remnants of the actual burns remained, but the pain was lingering. Astrid had just woken up and found herself in her usual room, lying in the coffin. She stood up and was examining her burns when she heard a voice coming from the open door way.
    "You are lucky your burns were not severe," Vladimir said coldly. "If Lisa had not been there to save you, you would have died." Astrid remembered Lisa racing into the sunlight and a sudden horror swept over her.
    "What happened?" Astrid asked. "Is Lisa alright?" It took a few seconds for Vladimir to answer and Astrid could tell he was having a hard time holding back his emotions.
    "She was not so lucky as you, but you will see soon enough." He motioned for her to come and said, "Follow me," before disappearing through the door. Astrid hurried after him and was barely able to catch up as they reached the top of the spiral stair. The sight that greeted Astrid was one she would never forget. Vladimir joined Vlad, Anhael, Eve, and Lucifer in a solemn line in front of the cathedral. At the far end of the courtyard stood Shadrach and the old man that Astrid had left behind. They both looked pale, sick, and on the verge of death. The arrangement reminded her of armies lining up for battle, or possibly a funeral. Then she noticed Lisa standing tall only a few feet away from her, staring like a statue at Vlad. Her skin was covered with burns and Astrid could only imagine how much effort and control she had to stand against the pain. Astrid reached toward Lisa, but was stopped as a reprimanding voice sounded through the crisp night air.
    "Touch her not," Vlad growled. He waved Astrid away and she reluctantly moved into line next to Vladimir. She then realized that this was no battle, nor a funeral, but a trial. All stood as still as the walls around them as they waited for Vlad to speak. It was a few minutes before his firm voice broke the silence.
    "Lisa," he commanded. She raised her head, but did not look into his eyes. "Thou art a head of the Balaur. As a Solomonarus I bid thee, tell us the cause for thine actions?" There was a long silence as Lisa contemplated her response. Astrid glanced around as if she would find Lisa's answer in her surroundings. She wanted to rush in and help, but what could she do except get her in more trouble? She looked from one end of the courtyard to the other, then noticed that the keep doors were open. She tried to peer into the darkness within, but was blinded as the bright moon rose in the east. Then she saw a small glint of light, as if it were reflecting off metal. Then there was another, and another. She finally understood that what she was seeing wasn't metal, but three sets of eyes peering out from the shadows. She wondered what manner of creatures could be ashamed to show their faces here, but was interrupted by Lisa.
    "I have no excuse father," the young girl pleaded. "I only say that my choice was my own, and that it was foolish."
    "What thou hast done was not merely a matter of choice," her father replied harshly, "but of loyalty. All those who oppose us are harbingers of death." Vlad made a swift motion with his hand, and before Astrid even saw Vladimir move, he was on the far side of the courtyard. Vladimir grabbed Shadrach roughly by the neck and dragged him to where Lisa stood. He then left the boy in a heap on the ground and returned to his place beside Astrid.
    "Thou shalt transform him," Vlad commanded, "or thou shalt suffer the consequences of thine actions." When Lisa did not respond immediately he continued. "Prove thy loyalty or suffer as I suffered in the earth-fire." Lisa bowed her head, then slowly knelt beside Shadrach. She whispered something in his ear that not even Astrid's heightened hearing could understand, than clamped her teeth around his throat. Astrid felt an immense urge to rush in and join in the feast, but held herself back. Immediately Lisa's wounds began to heal until she looked not only recovered, but better than before. Shadrach's face was contorted in an inexpressible emotion and he grew more and more pale. Just as Astrid heard his heartbeat begin to grow quiet and stagger Lisa released him and he fell limply from her arms. Shadrach was still alive, but only barely. From the corner of her eye Astrid saw Vlad gesture once more and Vladimir was gone again. Across the courtyard Vladimir threw the old man over his shoulder, then as he was grossing grabbed Shadrach with his other hand. The old man struggled, but it did not even slow Vladimir down as he brought them to the door of the cathedral. Astrid had not noticed that Lucifer had been gone, but the he emerged from the cathedral door carrying heavy chains. Astrid caught a glimpse of a broken interior before Lucifer closed the double doors and Vladimir shackled his burdens to them. Astrid wanted to help them, wanted to reprimand Vladimir for what he was doing, but instead she just watched. The gathered Nosferatu reformed into a semi-circle around the chained humans and Vlad's deep voice pierced the night once more.
    "Lisa, thine accomplice and thyself shall make certain the boy changes. Make certain he tastes human blood!" Vlad gave Lisa a glance of warning, then did the same to Astrid. His eyes seemed as if they could see right though her and she was the first to look away. Astrid was vaguely aware of the Nosferatu retreating underground. When she looked up only she and Lisa remained. The two stood still, each waiting for the other to speak. Astrid didn't know what to say. No apology would be enough, so she waited for Lisa to break the silence.
    "Please take the first watch. I will be back before dawn." Lisa sprang onto the cathedral roof and was gone leaving no trace behind save for a tiny droplet on the earth where a single tear had fallen. Astrid slowly walked to the middle of the courtyard and took a seat on the edge of the fountain. She gazed at the two prisoners and felt as hollow as the building they were chained to. Shadrach was unconscious and the old man sat huddled and stared at her with a look of pure terror. A few days ago she had been in the same position. Her thoughts drifted to Helen and how she had had the same look as the man before her now. Then Simon and Gabe had come to rescue her. She let herself hope for a moment that they were coming again, that Simon hadn't given up on her, but quickly pushed the thought away. Simon would not come to rescue a monster, and even if he did, Astrid loved him too much to go with him. She knew she wouldn't be able to control herself, and would eventually kill him. She had resigned herself to her fate, but for now she allowed herself to dream just a little. Her life was just beginning and already it was over. From the time she was young until now everyone who had come close to her had been killed. First her mother, then her father, whole towns had been decimated and Simon would be next. She thought about it in endless circles until her mind went numb, then tried unsuccessfully to think of something else. She didn't know how long she had been, but the moon was directly overhead when she saw movement. From the roof of the cathedral a ghostly pale object dropped silently to the ground. Astrid recognized Lisa only after she stood and brushed out the wrinkles in her grey cloak. The young Nosferatu stepped up to the fountain and seated herself next to Astrid, the whole time keeping her eyes downcast.
    "You were right," the younger girl said softly.
    "What?" Astrid replied, half out of not hearing and half out of not understanding.
    "You were right," Lisa repeated a bit louder.
    "About what?"
    "When you asked me to help you free them." Astrid caught a glance from Lisa and was surprised to see that her eyes were still wet. "I didn't want to do it. I didn't want to change him." She then added in a broken undertone, "I should have killed him." Astrid put her hand on Lisa's shoulder and she gladly accepted the gesture.
    "It's up to him now," Astrid said. The young girl fell on her shoulder and wept. Astrid didn't know what to do, so she just waited until Lisa's sobbing stopped and she unburied her face. "I'm sorry I got you into this."
    "No, I'm sorry," Lisa cut her apology short. "I'm sorry I wasn't strong enough, but I'm afraid..." Astrid waited, but Lisa said no more.
    "What are you afraid of?" Astrid asked gently. The young girl looked up and as she did her eyes went wide. Her already pale skin turned nearly blue and her eyes, which had still been fading from red, instantly lost all color. A hand fell on Astrid's shoulder and a familiar deep voice caused her to shudder.
    "There can be no room for doubt, my daughter, and I dare say your fear is misplaced." Astrid instantly spun around and took a defensive stance in front of Lisa. Vlad smiled mockingly which only caused Astrid to hate him all the more. She was about to spring on him when she felt a strong grip on her arm.
    "Leave him," Vladimir whispered as he held her in place, "there is nothing to be done." Astrid turned and glared at Vladimir, but his eyes were downcast and he would not meet her gaze. She stood for a long moment in debate, then reluctantly allowed Vladimir to pull her away, leaving Lisa to face the monstrous Vlad alone.
    "Thou hast been called to bring salvation to the world," Vlad scolded. "Removing the curse that the Gods first placed on mankind is the destiny of the Balaur." The father and daughter stood silent for a time with their eyes locked. Neither showed any hint of feeling in their expression, but as Vlad continued Lisa could not help but betray her emotions. "Thy feelings and sympathy are misplaced. Mankind has been cursed by the Gods and can do nothing now but destroy. We alone can save them and any feelings to the contrary must be purged." Astrid noticed that Vlad was holding a small glass bottle in his hand which he held out to Lisa. "I believe thou hast already chosen to be purged by fire," he said intently. Lisa looked as though his gaze was enough to destroy her, but with a shaking hand she took the flask from Vlad's hand and drank its contents. Vlad nodded once to Vladimir then descended the spiral stair without another word. Astrid watched silently as Vladimir lifted Lisa like a doll and began a slow march into the keep. Lisa didn't resist and was so limp in Vladimir's arms that Astrid thought she was asleep until she saw her open, watchful eyes. As the two entered the keep Astrid followed as closely and silently as a shadow. The three walked the familiar path to the balcony, then through a side door that burrowed once more into the mountain. When they emerged Astrid was surprised to find that she recognized her surroundings. They had come to the tower that she had fled through with Simon. She could almost hear Simon's voice as they retraced her escape path, going up the stairs in the center of the tower and emerging on an open roof top. As they crossed the small bridge and began ascending the stairs carved into the rock Astrid felt her heart sink. She knew where they where they were going. Astrid stopped and was filled with terror, but Vladimir took no notice of her and continued unhindered.
    "Stop," Astrid cried hoarsely, but to no avail. Astrid stood paralyzed. She would not go to that place again, but how could she let Lisa face her fate alone? Especially when it was herself who deserved the blame. She began running after them before she let her fear grow large enough to hold her back, and finally caught Vladimir by the arm at the top of the stairs. They were now within sight of the elliptical temple and Astrid felt fear overtaking her once more. Vladimir turned to face her with a blank expression.
    "Wait," Astrid choked. She hadn't realized that she was crying. "You can't. You can't take her in there." Vladimir stared at the ground between them.
    "I must." He then turned and carried his little sister to the badly beaten doors that barely hung on their frame, and paused. "You can wait here," he said without looking back. As soon as Vladimir crossed the threshold Astrid felt something awaken. She couldn't see it, but it was there, calling to her. A voice that could not be heard spoke in images of blood, violence, hatred, and malice. Astrid stumbled back and began to shake, then found herself edging closer. She was afraid, afraid of what was in the crumbling walls, but even more afraid of what was in her heart. She wanted it, she needed it, and it took all the humanity left in her to keep from becoming something else. Through the broken doors she could see Vladimir securing Lisa to the altar. After tying his sister down, Vladimir trudged slowly back. Astrid noticed Lisa struggling weakly behind him, and could hear chains rattling softly with the effort. When Vladimir stopped in front of her she noticed he was sweating.
    "You're just going to leave her here?" Astrid said in shock. Vladimir closed his eyes and did not respond or even breathe. If Astrid didn't know any better she would have thought he was suffocating. "She is your sister," Astrid pleaded in vain. "Please help her." Vladimir made no indication at all that he had heard her, and Astrid turned away in disbelief. She began walking back down the stairs when she noticed that it was getting darker. She looked up and noticed thick dark clouds gathering above the castle, then ran back up the stairs to find Vladimir exactly where she had left him. The clouds steadily thickened until Vladimir opened his eyes. He looked at Astrid with such pain in his eyes that Astrid began to cry.
    "That is the most I can do for her," he said softly as he took one final look at the crumbling temple. "Fare thee well til' the trial is done." He then turned and walked slowly back down the stairs with Astrid following a few steps behind. The two walked in silence until they reached the courtyard and stood beside the fountain, where they had begun.
    "Dawn is not far off," Vladimir said without looking up. "Go to your room. I shall keep watch." Astrid walked down a few steps before she looked back.
    "It's all my fault, isn't it?" she asked softly. Vladimir did not look up when he answered.
    "There is no such thing as fault, only intent." Before Astrid saw him move, he was gone. She descended the stairs and returned to her room where, although it was perfectly dark, she could feel the sun rising. Astrid closed the door behind her and leaned against it, slowly sliding down until she sat on the floor. She curled up and buried her face in her arms. The same dead feeling came over her that she had felt the previous day when the sun had risen. Distant, but clear, came a horrific scream that Astrid knew she would never be able to forget, nor forgive herself for. She was so tired that she crawled to her coffin despite her deadness and heartache.
    "Never," she whispered to herself. "Not me." Then she was asleep.


----------



## Rustgold

If you were ever looking to make money of it, I'd be careful about putting the names Lisa & Vladmir together in a Vampire book _(Re : Vampire Academy?)_


----------



## Frivle Dilby

Hmm... Never read it, or heard thereof. Thanks for the tip though. I've never been very good coming up with names, which is a big problem for another story I'm working on. Dead languages are so difficult. How do people come up with names?


----------



## kinetika

You're either good at it, or you're not. Some use name generators as inspiration, or some others--like with my case--just have names "come to them". I know how you feel about names. To me, that's the hardest part... having to name someone or something.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

*xxix*
*Oppression*
​
    "Simon, breakfast!" He wasn't ready to get up yet and tried to ignore Gabe calling him. "Simon I'm hungry." This time Gabe shook him.

"Go eat then," Simon grumbled, then rolled away. The air outside was too cold. Simon wrapped himself tighter in his blanket and for a moment thought Gabe had left when he felt his warmth ripped from him and another set of hands push him onto the cold ground. Simon's eyes came into focus to see Gabe and Orion laughing and motioning for him to follow them. He hated being woken up early. He rose and grudgingly followed. Simon always had a sour mood in the early morning, but it was hard to stay that way when breakfast was ready and waiting. Simon took a metal plate and piled it with fruit, bread, and ham, then joined Gabe and Orion sitting on a fallen tree near the edge of camp. He hadn't gotten a good look at the caravan or where they had ended up last night and was surprised to see that their group had tripled in size. Instead of a single wagon there were now three along with a few hand carts carrying caged animals. The road they had come by stretched away in a weaving line to the east and in the other direction, beyond a few farms and orchards, Simon saw what he assumed was Oradea. Most of the city was hiding behind low hills, but even what he saw was bigger than any city he had seen before. A large building jutted out of the center of the city with a spire rising above the tallest trees, and Simon wondered what it was for.

"After we pack up camp we'll have the rest of the day to look around," Orion commented.

 "How big is that place?" Gabe asked, stretching his neck in a futile attempt to see past trees and hills.

"Only about seven or ten thousand here," Orion muttered as he took a huge bite of bread. Both Simon and Gabe were shocked, and couldn't imagine so many people. Orion chuckled as he chewed. "If you think this is big, just wait till we get to Roma."

"When will we get there?" Simon asked. Orion thought for a moment.

"If the weather holds, about six days till we part ways with Hazael and two more to Roma." Simon hadn't realized it was so far. The distance was unfathomable. Gabe rose for a second helping as Simon finished his plate. Soon the three of them were packing crates and anything they could carry into the wagons. The morning had started clear, but as the day progressed clouds overtook the blue sky and the air began to grow heavy. By mid-day the caravan was as packed up as it could be, and a light rain was falling. It was not heavy enough to soak through clothes, but enough to make everyone a little soggy and uncomfortable. Simon, Gabe, and Orion each took a piece of fruit for lunch and ate along the road to Oradea. Orion had a waterproofed cloak to keep the rain off, but neither Simon nor Gabe were envious. In the summer heat the wool lining looked far too warm, so Simon and Gabe enjoyed the rain.

"So," Simon said, "you said we're in the empire now?"

"Well," Orion replied, "not officially, but this city is controlled by the empire. Borders around here are not very clean cut since the Vandals started making trouble."

"What's a Vandal?" Gabe asked.

"The latest group to pick a fight with the empire, and they're not doing half bad either. The last real threat the empire had was the Visigoths, but they got beat down before they could capture Constantinople."

Simon was clueless to the politics, and knew nothing of history, but something rang a bell. "Visigoths," he murmured half to himself. "That name sounds familiar."

"It should," Orion said with a smile. "They originated around here." Simon was embarrassed but tried not to show it. He was raised only a few days from here, and knew nothing about any of this. He didn't know about the world, the empire, or even his own countrymen. The three were getting near the border of the city now, and Simon noticed that along stretches of the outskirts was a barricade. It was a simple, but effective log wall, but it was incomplete. The wall stretched across the road, and had a heavy gate, but shortly after that it ended and the city was open for a time before the stockade continued.

"Work of the Vandals," Orion said when he noticed Simon's interest. "They were making the city a fortress until the empire gained the upper hand."

"As long as this place has a goo inn or tavern, I don't mind," Gabe said as they passed through the open gate. A man in a few random pieces of armor sat on a stool at the entrance, but didn't seem to notice them.

"The best inn in the city is at the town square," Orion said. He led them down the main road toward the center of the city. If the last had made Simon and Gabe disoriented, then this one made them dizzy. Everywhere they looked people were leaning out windows, vendors had stalls in the streets, and pillars of smoke rose from chimneys. The rain had gotten lighter now and it looked like the sun might come out, but it didn't look like a little rain would keep the townsfolk indoors. The streets were crowded and a few times Orion had to stop and find his wayward companions. Luckily Gabe was so tall that they were easy to find. After weaving through countless faces and making a short stop so Orion could buy a wooden flute he saw in a shop window, they arrived at the center of Oradea.

Simon recognized the tower he had seen from the camp and gained an appreciation for how big it actually was. It reminded him of the castle they had fled from and for just a moment he felt the same fear and desperation that he had felt there. He quickly tried to think of something else and glanced around the large paved area around him. He looked up at all the buildings around him and felt as if he were at the bottom of a great hole. He didn't have long to wonder at his surroundings before Orion led them through an open door and into a large hall with a stage separated from the door by randomly scattered tables. It was much like the tavern from two days before, only bigger and cleaner. In the center of the room sat six armored men. Five of them were in leather armor and one was in bronze. Their helmets rested on the table in front of them, all of which were plain save for one with a red plume. A few other people were scattered randomly about, but the soldiers were the only ones that anyone seemed to notice. Orion sat them at a table near the stage and had to whistle to get the attention of the innkeeper, or was he a hired hand?

"What can I get you?" the man asked as he approached the table. He was tall and thin, with a brown apron hanging loosely around him. He looked like he was in his forties and had thinning hair to prove it. Simon decided he looked friendly and must have been the owner.

"A small loaf of rye with some sausage," Orion replied. "And some jam if you have any." The innkeeper nodded, then looked to Gabe who had no idea what he was supposed to say.

"Uh... Same," Gabe stammered.

"Same to you too?" Simon nodded and the man left in a rush. Orion smiled at his companions.

"You really are country folk aren't yo..." He was cut off by the six soldiers yelling and dropping their mugs on the table, some of which were still full and splashing their contents everywhere.

"...And we want some music," one of them protested.

"Yeah," seconded another.

"I apologize gentlemen," the innkeeper said reluctantly, "but there will be no entertainment until later this evening."

"Come on," the soldiers jeered, then their leader in bronze spoke up. "Do you know who I am?" It was a stupid question considering how low of rank he was and how many thousands of soldiers passed through. "I'm Marcus Patroclus, lieutenant over fifty men!" Orion laughed out loud which earned him a poisonous stare from all six soldiers.

The innkeeper gained some confidence from Orion and said more boldly, "There will be no entertainment until the musicians arrive this afternoon." The lieutenant stood and stomped up to the bar where the innkeeper stood.

"My men could raze this inn and kill everyone here without breaking a sweat." He grabbed the innkeeper by the front of his shirt. "So I'm not going to ask aga..." He stopped mid-sentence as the sound of a flute cut through the uproar. Even Simon was surprised to see Orion on the stage playing his newly purchased flute. He played a fast folk melody that quickly eased the tension in the air. After the introduction he began to sing.

        Far away in the land of Dacia
        Where six Romans sat to drink wine
        For music they chanted and pleaded
        But only to sound just like swine

    He played an interlude on his flute as the soldier's faces turned red with anger.

        The moral then of this song
        For empires that ought to stay put
        When owners and patrons get rattled
        Silly soldiers will just get the boot!

    He did not get the chance to play his flute again before a blade flashed in front of him and knocked it from his hands. The lieutenant and four of his five soldiers stood with drawn weapons in front of Orion and the boy smiled as confidently as if he were looking at playful kittens. Simon and Gabe rose from their seats, unable to allow Orion to be so badly outnumbered, but uncertain how much help they would be against armed soldiers.

"This one's got a mouth on him," Marcus said with a glance at the four men beside him. "Perhaps he's a Vandal who needs to be taught a lesson." Just when Simon thought there was going to be real trouble he heard the ring of steel from behind the bar. The innkeeper brought from below the bar the largest sword Simon had ever seen, and as he glanced around the room Simon noticed the few other patrons held daggers.

"I don't want any trouble," the innkeeper said firmly. "If you want to spill blood, then do it outside or this claymore will get more than its share. If you would like entertainment, then come back later this evening." The soldiers sheathed their weapons and the rest of the patrons did likewise. Marcus still had a few veins in his head that looked like they might burst.

"This isn't over little boy," he spat, then stalked out of the inn with the rest of his group trailing behind. Orion crossed the room and retrieved his flute which now had a deep cut that nearly severed it.

"Those miscreants broke my flute," he fumed.

"You cut their pride," the innkeeper said as he put his claymore back under the bar. "Which is a much more serious injury." Gabe began laughing and the tension in the room eased.

"You're not afraid of anything, are you?" Gabe asked as Orion returned to his seat. Orion shook his head.

"Not of things I understand." Simon stayed silent as he puzzled over Orion. Simon had felt more fear in the past few days than he had ever felt before. Maybe if he understood his enemy he wouldn't be afraid anymore. The innkeeper brought their food and when Orion tried to pay he refused to take the money.

"No, no need," he said. "You did me a favor and now I'm returning it." He then brought out drinks and again refused payment. He did, however, allow Orion to sing a song as payment. All present joined in and Simon soon forgot his worries to good food and song. When Simon, Gabe, and Orion left the inn their mood was good and the weather had changed to match. The sun was shining in a mostly cloudy sky, the kind of clouds that seem to stack on top of each other and build like clay. The three wandered the streets of Oradea until the sun sank low in the sky, buying something that tasted sweet or browsing through odds and ends.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

*xxx
Retaliation*​
    Gabe was growing more accustomed to his surroundings and after a few hours he and Simon could find their bearings and even recognized a few landmarks and buildings. They were almost ready to return to the caravan for the night when the sounds of angry voices drew their attention. A group was gathered around a home and the three wandered over to see what was going on. Simon and Orion tried in vain to get a good view, but Gabe could see easily over the heads of the gathered crowd and was surprised too see in their center the same imperial soldiers they had met at the inn. There were only five this time, one of them must have abandoned the group, and Gabe soon understood why. Above the roar of the crowd he could catch only a handful of words from the soldiers.

"Filthy pagans..."

 "...Devil worshipers, we orders here to..."

 "...I'm surprised their blood is red..."

 Gabe could see lieutenant Marcus smiling arrogantly as his four men restrained an older man and woman. The couple were dressed in little more than rags and the man had a bright red patch on his face where he had been struck, as well as a dark wet trail of blood seeping through his pant leg.

 "What's going on Gabe?" Simon asked.

 "Our friends from the inn are causing trouble," Gabe replied. He looked down just in time to see Orion disappear into the tangle of onlookers in front of them. A woman's cry brought Gabe's attention back to the scene.

 "Not the children!... Don't hurt..."

 The lieutenant struck the woman with the back of his hand and laughed. The crowd roared angrily in response, but none dared to step forward.

 "Serves you right, devil worshipers," Marcus taunted, then suddenly everything was quiet. The voices of the crowd were suddenly gone and Marcus looked around self consciously. He turned just in time to see a young girl, no older than thirteen, leap at him from the open doorway. The girl caught him just as he was turning, giving him just enough warning to grab her by her tangled mess of blond hair and peel her off him. When she hit the street she backed away, knowing her chance of winning was gone. Marcus drew his sword and advanced on the helpless girl. The whole world was silent as it watched the distance close between them. Then a single voice rang out strong and clear.

"This is the second time you've been caught picking on children today." The crowd scattered away from Orion, not wanting to come between him and the armed soldier he had insulted. "Does the empire encourage you to pick on women,the elderly, the sick, and small children, or is it the church?" It was then that Gabe noticed a bandage wrapped around the girl's right arm. He looked from the face of the insulted, and now enraged, soldier to that of Orion. On the outside the boy looked almost bored, but in his eyes Gabe could see a hot anger that was about to erupt.

 "If it isn't the cocky little singer from the inn," Marcus sneered. "Tell me, how is the flute coming along?"

 "Leave now or I will return to you every injury you have done this day," Orion challenged.

 "I should have known. You're a pagan like them." The lieutenant raised his sword and at the same moment the other four soldiers cast aside their captives and moved beside him. The woman quickly helped the man to his feet and they gathered the girl, then retreated into the house. "You have no one to help you now, little boy," Marcus said with a grin.

 Gabe looked down at Simon and said, "That's our cue." Gabe swept the crowd aside like a curtain and barreled into two of the soldiers. The two soldiers hit the ground hard, one of their helmets making a dull thud on the stone street. The other quickly turned to Gabe and swung his short sword. Gabe evaded the slash and grasped at the arm of his opponent. The soldier backed frantically away from the counter and stumbled over his fallen comrade. Gabe took a quick glance around and saw Orion quickly and efficiently take the weapon of another of the five soldiers, and drive him away with his own blade. That accounted for most of the soldiers, but Gabe didn't have time to locate the remaining two before he heard Simon gasp in shock. Gabe turned to see Simon holding his arm where another soldier had cut him. Before the imperial got another swing Gabe was on top of him and could hear the man's armor creaking as he forced him to the ground. Gabe  then cast his opponent aside and watched four of the five running away. Marcus, who had stood like a frightened animal in the center of the fight, finally took action and charged at Orion. Gabe made no attempt to stop him and was eager to see how long it would take before he was running with the rest of his men.

 Orion easily turned aside the initial lunge, then took the offensive and forced Marcus against the wall of the house. Through the window, not three feet from them, Gabe noticed three sets of frightened eyes peering out at the battle. Marcus yelled in fury and raised his sword in an attempt to overpower Orion by brute strength rather than trying to match his speed. Orion's voice rang out in return, and when it did Gabe felt the earth shake. Or was it his own body? Marcus's upraised sword shattered like glass, and as he marveled at the empty hilt in his hands, Orion put his own sword through the lieutenant's leg, effectively pinning him to the wall. Without missing a beat Orion struck him twice across the face.

"For the man," Orion snarled, then hit him once more with the back of his hand. "The woman." Grabbing him by the hair, Orion bashed his head into the wall behind him. "The girl!" He picked up a shard of the broken sword and slashed Marcus's arm. "Simon." Orion paused for a moment and coldly evaluated the ruined form in front of him, then a slight smile crossed his face as he ripped off the lieutenant's insignia and retrieved a piece of parchment from the man's satchel. With another ground shaking word that Gabe couldn't understand the items burst into flame.

"For my flute," Orion said with finality, then turned, cast the burning articles aside, and walked away. Gabe watched Orion disappear into the descending night, then turned to Simon who was clutching his arm and looked a bit pale. He removed the length of rope from his waist and tied it around Simon's arm to stop the bleeding. Simon nodded to Gabe in thanks, then ran after Orion. Gabe followed and could hear murmurs of wonder behind as the crowd regathered around the barely conscious lieutenant. As Gabe fell into step beside Orion and Simon he thought he saw regret, and maybe even fear, in Orion's eyes.

"We have to hurry," Orion said without a glance. "The entire garrison will be here in a matter of minutes."

The three moved quickly until they came to the gate they had come in by. They waited for a messenger to tell the guard about the three Vandals who had defeated a lieutenant, then in the fleeting moment when the guard was too shocked to watch closely, they ran.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

*xxxi
Useless*​
    Simon could no longer keep track of what was going on. He saw a light in front of him and sat. He was so tired he forgot the pain of his wounded arm, and had been sitting for half an hour before he noticed his surroundings. He, Gabe, Orion, and a few other men sat around a campfire. Close by he could see the tents and wagons of Hazael's caravan. Perhaps if it had not been dark Simon would have noticed the blood dripping down his arm, but in his current state of mind it took Gabe standing, touching Simon's arm, and his coming away red for anyone to notice. Gabe pulled Simon aside to a tank of water and began washing his wound. Simon winced when Gabe removed the rope, but the water felt nice. When Gabe was finished Orion appeared with a needle and thread. Simon felt a rush of fear, but felt a little better when he saw that the anger in Orion's eyes had dissipated. Orion took the cork out of a tall bottle as the three of them found a place beside the fire once more.

 "What is that?" Simon asked.

 "Beer," Orion answered. "To ease the pain."

"No thanks," Simon snorted. He wouldn't so easily forget what had happened the last time he drank the stuff. The other few men around the fire wordlessly drifted away as Orion began to stitch Simon's sword wound. It wouldn't require many stitches, but it was deep and would take some time to heal. Simon clutched at the stump beneath him and cried out softly each time he was stuck with the needle.

"Quit squirming," Orion ordered, and Simon tried his best to do so. A few minutes later Gabe was wrapping a bandage around Simon's arm.

"Why did you fight them?" Gabe asked Orion as he was tying the final knot. Orion tucked his needle into his jacket pocket, then removed the jacket and slung it over his shoulder.

"I passed through this city once before," Orion explained "A month or so ago. I remember the man that they were attacking. He was begging for money to help sick children. And the empire, or the universals, or whatever you want to call them, have gone too far. They kill anyone who won't be 'baptized' or just use that as an excuse to do whatever they want." Orion's eyes grew distant and he looked suddenly like a young boy rather than a warrior in the firelight. "The pagans were about the last good thing this world had," he said sadly. The three of them sat silently and Simon thought of how useless he had been. Here he was trying to rescue Astrid, and he couldn't even do his part in a fight. Orion was still a boy and he had defeated armed soldiers. All Simon did was get slashed and nearly killed. He thought back to his other recent encounters and realized that he had never won a fight since this whole mess began. He had bested Pontus, but only because of a happy chance. What was he going to do when Gabe or Orion weren't there to save him? He buried his face in his hands when he recalled that even Alucard and Astrid had saved his life.

"You sure know how to cause a commotion." The statement brought Simon suddenly out of his thoughts. He had not even noticed the man approaching. He was tall and thin with black hair and a trimmed beard.

"What commotion?" Orion asked so casually that Gabe was about to explain it to him when the man spoke again.

"At least you know how to keep your tongue, even if you can't keep your temper." There was a pause and Orion became his older, more solid, self again.

"That's the empire's problem, not yours."

"That's why I'm not going to turn you in," the man said, putting his hands up in innocence. "I have no more love for the empire than you do but, if you make your problems become my problems..."

"Hazael need never know," Orion said, and the man smiled.

"Make sure he doesn't or it will tun out badly," the man said as a final warning, then turned and left the circle of fire light. After a few seconds of silence Orion stood and doused the fire.

"I think we should call it a day. After all, we came back to camp early and are surprised and shocked at what happened." He looked at Simon and Gabe in turn and they both nodded. The three walked to the main camp and got blankets and pillows, then found a relatively flat, unoccupied, place to sleep. Because the weather had cleared and the ground had dried a fair number of people were sleeping under the stars. Simon looked up and, as he always did, wondered if the stars were looking back. Gabe was already fast asleep when Simon broke the silence.

"Orion?"

"Yeah."

"Will you teach me to fight?" Orion sat up and looked at Simon who had never laid his head down.

"Why do you ask?"

"You know I'm in a bit of trouble," Simon reluctantly admitted. "this wasn't my first fight and it won't be my last."

"You won against Pontus," Orion interjected.

"But only barely. If that fight had been to the death he would have killed me three times. I was useless today, and how can I save anyone else if I can't even save myself?" Simon was so frustrated that he didn't wait for a response. He put his head down on his pillow and shut his eyes in an attempt to force himself to sleep from sheer strength of will. His arm ached and he turned to make it more comfortable, all the while cursing his own stupidity.

"I'll do it," he heard Orion say, but he didn't look up and as it always did, sleep eventually came.


----------



## powerskris

Over seven hundred views on a first draft! F'in awesome, Frivle! Congratulations! That kind of attention means you *HAVE TO*  complete this novel. You've really got something here.


----------



## Nick

I agree with powerskris. You have a very easy and relaxed writing style that's fairly consistent, and though you manage to bring out distinct voices in the chapters, your own comfort with the progress of the novel is very evident when the narration is read. Continue it. You have a bit of a fanbase here already! I'm still going through it, but the story has drawn me in as a reader, so expect a larger critique soon. Good luck with the rest of it, Frivle!


----------



## Frivle Dilby

Thanks so much. I will definitely finish it. The end seems very far away, but I've been at it too long to quit now.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

*xxxii
Secrets*​
    The courtyard and castle had always felt empty, but tonight it felt like a void. Astrid had risen and ascended to the courtyard to see Vladimir high above her carrying a ruined and tattered form down the mountain side. She waited in silence, knowing how bad it would be, but hoping against it. Just thinking about it brought tears to her eyes, but she wouldn't cry. Not any more. She had come to a decision and she was going to face her fears, no matter what happened. Long minutes passed before Vladimir emerged from the keep. Astrid wondered how it must feel to carry your own sister to be tortured and back again. Astrid thought she had been prepared to see Lisa, but nothing could have prepared her for the creature she saw. Lisa was unrecognizable, and Astrid had to look away. She noticed her hands trembling from the sight and made a conscious effort yo remain composed. Vladimir passed in silence and Astrid fell into step behind him keeping her eyes on the ground in front of her. To their right Shadrach fidgeted and edged away, his chains rattling and faintly echoing in the empty courtyard. He looked pale and annoyed, and stayed as far away from the man chained beside him as he could. Vladimir descended the spiral stair and broke away into a corridor that Astrid had never been in, then entered the first room on the right. The room was similar in size to Astrid's, but it was a bit more furnished. Vladimir set Lisa on a large bed as Astrid came in behind them.

"Is she going to be okay?" Astrid asked.

"In time," Vladimir answered without looking away from his sister. There was a long silence and Astrid got the feeling she should go, but wanted a few questions answered more.

"You never woke me to keep watch," she said more as a question than a statement.

"I owe her that much," Vladimir said sadly. Again Astrid felt she should leave and this time turned to do so.

"I promise this will never happen again," she said from the doorway. Vladimir looked up and for an instant their eyes met, then Astrid left them alone, closing the door behind her. She wanted to be alone to think, and she remembered that it was her turn to keep watch over Shadrach anyway. She returned the way she had come, back onto the courtyard and sat on the edge of the fountain. The bubbling, churning water and the wind were the only things to be heard. Astrid glanced around and noticed clouds coming in fast from the west. She remembered what the river had felt like and wondered what rain would do. Did all water freeze and bite, or just the river?Astrid looked again at the gurgling water in the fountain and hesitantly reached out her hand. She took a deep breath and touched the surface of the water with her fingertips. It was cool, but not freezing. She submerged her hand and there was no pain. She smiled as she wiped her hand dry on her dress, then noticed how filthy the dress actually was. She needed something new to wear, but she had bigger things to worry about. Shadrach and the old man sat huddled at opposite corners of the cathedral doors, glancing occasionally at Astrid. The bite marks on Shadrach's neck had already faded into scars. Astrid wondered if the marks on her neck were still there, but she didn't have a reflection to look in. She was surprised to hear herself laughing and tried to figure out why. Was it at what she had become, or that she was helpless to change it? She stared at Shadrach for a long time as she wondered.

 "I wanted to save you," she muttered softly, but in the silent courtyard her voice sounded loud and harsh. "I can't even save myself." She glanced around to make sure she was alone and Shadrach remained motionless. "Why did they do this to me? Why are they doing this to you?" Shadrach looked up and stared blankly while the old man took one glance and tried his best to dig through the wall.

 "Allow me to say something," came a voice from behind her, causing Astrid to jump and nearly trip over her own feet. Behind her on the other side of the fountain Vlad stepped out from the shadow of the statue. "We did not put this upon thee. It was thine own friend who gave thee his blood."

"That doesn't make it his fault!" Astrid yelled, then she remembered who she was speaking to and quickly stopped herself from doing anything truly foolish. "I suppose it will be that man's fault when Shadrach is turned," she said, which was a big improvement on what she wanted to say.

"If he sees the sun thrice and is strong, he will return to being normal. Just as it would have been with thee."Astrid hadn't known that before. She stood in silence, putting pieces of the puzzle together in her mind. She had been bitten by a full blooded Nosferatu and lived, then tasting blood within three days had transformed her.  Helen hadn't seemed like she was going to change and she said that she had been here for some time. She must have been bitten by a half blood, and Astrid thought of herself. She then recalled that Simon had been bitten as well. Horror swept through her when she realized that he may not have had a choice to come back.

“Tell me,” Astrid began, but when she looked to find Vlad, he was gone. Astrid didn't know when she arrived at the balcony and didn't remember walking there, but she did know that it still had Simon's smell. It wasn't as strong as the first night, but it was still there like a washed out footprint. He hadn't come for her, but she hadn't gone for him either, and now it might be too late. “Simon,” she muttered. “Don't leave me alone.” Rain began to fall and it felt like icy needles on her skin. She didn't move and in fact, she hardly noticed. Feet splashed through the puddled rain behind her, but she didn't care. All was lost.

“He is alive.” The words jolted Astrid back into coherence and she turned to see who had spoken them. A few paces from her, in the rain, stood a tall lean man with white hair wearing a black cloak. For an instant Astrid didn't know who he was, then she remembered the man who had been protecting Simon during their escape. He knew Simon!

“He's alive?” Astrid asked and the man nodded. Astrid almost collapsed with relief. She found herself running the short distance between them and throwing her arms around the man. He stood in shock as if he had never touched another person before, then slowly Astrid felt him return the embrace. She cried with deep sobs into his shoulder and he awkwardly stroked her hair. Finally she stepped away and when she tried to wipe away her tears she found that her eyes were the driest part of her. The rain suddenly stung her skin as she remembered what it was like to feel.

“Come,” the man said with a smile, “lets take you in from the rain.” He led her through the wall of glass and when Astrid expected him to stop, he kept moving. He took her down a side passage to the circular tower that she knew led to the temple. She shuddered and the man took a passage into the mountain Astrid ran after him to put as much distance between her and the cursed temple as possible. Astrid recognized a few a few doors and passageways as those she had led Simon, Gabe, and Helen through. As he continued to lead her they went down stairs, then down more and Astrid no longer knew where she was. The perfect dark of the tunnels did not slow her leader down, and Astrid could hear no pulse from him, so she knew he was Nosferatu. He stopped her at a strange location in a hall full of doors, but not next to any of them. The man reached up and put his finger at what appeared to be a random place on the stone. He slid his finger slowly down the wall, muttering something incomprehensible, and the wall that was seamless and carved from the living rock of the mountain split into a door and swung inward. Astrid stared in wonder as the man entered the hole behind the hidden door. Lisa had done something similar, but this was different. It was as if the door had been summoned rather than having a hidden switch or trigger. The door had no visible hinges and, when it was closed, fit so tightly that the edges could not be seen or felt, as if they melted into the wall. Astrid slowly followed the man into the passage that was nearly too dark, even for her, to see in. She had been perfectly calm up til now, but when the door swung silently shut behind her she began to worry. She continued forward despite her fear, following the dark form in front of her which she could see only because he seemed to be darker than the shadows around him. After only a few steps she found herself in a small room where the man lit a few lamps by a simple touch. He glance over at her odd expression and smiled.

 “Alchemy,” he said softly, then closed a second door behind Astrid.

 “I guess nothing should surprise me anymore,” she said half to herself. “Simon is alive? You spoke to him?”

 “Yes, three nights past.”

Astrid nodded.

“Forgive me, my lady, for not introducing myself. My name is...”

“Alucard Tepes,” Astrid finished.

“Yes,” Alucard said, not used to being out witted, “and you are Astrid?”

Astrid nodded impatiently. “Where is Simon?”

“I'm afraid that will take some explanation,” Alucard answered and motioned for her to sit as he did the same. He explained everything that had happened starting from the moment they were separated at the castle gate and ending with Simon's near encounter with death.

“So, they are going to Roma?” Astrid asked.

“Yes, or so we decided when last I saw them in Cluj,” Alucard replied.

“To find a cure for me,” Astrid muttered. It was her fault all over again. She sat in silence for a moment and for the first time noticed her surroundings. The room was perfectly square with a cushioned couch and chairs. There was a white desk with a marble top as well as a wardrobe in one corner. The rest of the walls were lined with chests and odd things. The room had and odd fell about it, as if it did not belong with the rest of the castle. It was too well kept and cared for. What caught Astrid's eye most, however, was a large painting hanging above a strange device on the far wall. She recognized the three people in the painting immediately. The first was Vlad, only he seemed different than he now was. It had nothing to do with age or even appearance, but he looked, happy. His arm was across the shoulder of a woman with light brown hair and eyes so beautiful and sad that they brought tears to Astrid's eyes. The same face watched over the courtyard from the fountain at its center. Cradled in her arms was a child that looked barely a year old. His eyes were pale, ice blue that Astrid recognized as Alucard's.

“What is this place?” Astrid asked softly, swiveling in her chair to take the room in.

“You ask hard questions,” Alucard answered harshly, but his voice lost its edge when he continued. “This too shall require an explanation.” Astrid looked to him attentively as he rose and gestured to the painting. “This room is my mother's. When Vlad became what he now is, mother used alchemy to hide this room as a refuge. A safe place. My mother noticed a change in him before I even entered this world. Were it not for her quick wits and talent I would not have lived to see my second year. She always said that that portrait marked the end of both our lives, for a life without love is not worth living.” Alucard paused for a moment to consider his words. “She fled this land with me when I was but in my fifth year, though I have returned to this sanctuary many times.”

“Your mother,” Astrid said, never taking her eyes from the painting. “She was Nosferatu?”

“No!” Alucard snapped. Tension flooded the room and Alucard's eyes flashed red. Astrid was startled, but not certain if she should be afraid. “My mother was beautiful and wise.” His tone softened as did his expression. “She was the loveliest human being I have ever known.”

“She sounds like she really was.” Astrid wanted to ask him more, but thought it would be best to wait for a better time. Instead she changed the subject. “How long will it take for Simon and Gabe to come back?” she asked. Alucard sat back down heavily in an armchair.

“Tis a week's hard journey to Roma, but nigh unto two at an average pace. If luck is with him and he finds his cure,” he said the last word with the smallest hint of disdain, “then he must be at least one week more returning. At best it will be a fortnight, but do not fear if it takes months.”

“You don't think they'll find anything, do you?”

Alucard sighed and shook his head, then when he saw the worried look on Astrid's face he gave her a longer answer. “I have been searching for scores of years and found nothing. Not even in Vlad's personal library.” Astrid thought he would say more about it, but he said no more.

“You never intended them to find anything,” Astrid said in realization. “You just wanted to be rid of them.”

“There is only one cure,” Alucard said with certainty, “and I have made a vow to your husband that I would not take that course.” Astrid understood then that his original plan had been to kill her, but rather than being shocked or scared, all she felt was pity.

“They will surprise you,” Astrid said with all the faith she could muster.

“I sincerely hope so,” came a barely audible reply. Silence settled through the small room and Astrid idly fingered the fraying edges of her tattered dress. Now that she knew Simon was alive and was coming for her everything had changed. Plans and possibilities shot through her mind one after another. She had to escape, but how would she find him? She had to wait, but how could she survive? Should she take the offensive, or wait for her knight to come? Astrid was pulled from her musings by Alucard walking past and opening the large wardrobe. Astrid must have looked confused because Alucard explained himself.

“We must go before they find you missing, neither would it be well if I were to be found on these grounds again. However, I can not in good conscience leave you in such a poor state.” He gestured to the contents of the wardrobe and Astrid's eyes lit up. At least a dozen of the nicest dresses Astrid had ever seen hung neatly with matching shawls, coats, and anything else Astrid could want. Impulsively she reached out and felt the fabric of a satin dress that was a deep bright blue, then looked to Alucard to be certain it was alright. He gave her a slight smile.

“They belonged to my mother.” His face turned expressionless once more and Astrid wondered if it was possible for him to not look sad. She quickly turned back to the dresses and looked at each in turn. There were ruffled gowns and slender dresses that looked like they would fit like a glove. In the end Astrid decided on the first satin blue dress she had found. It was simple, but she felt it would be quite flattering. She glanced around to ask Alucard to leave her to change, but found him already gone. As she slipped on the new, clean, dress she noticed a looking glass in the doors of the wardrobe, but could see no one looking back at her. She supposed she would have to get someone's opinion. Astrid opened the door of the secret room to find Alucard waiting in the short passage outside. He had been leaning against the wall with his eyes closed, but stood formally before Astrid the moment she opened the door.

“How do I look?” Astrid asked with the hope of getting something other than Alucard's normal lack of expression in return. She saw nothing in his face, but thought she saw a smile in his eyes.

“It suits you,” he said. With a wave of his hand the lights in the room went out, leaving them in shadow. Alucard closed the door and lead the short distance to where the secret door let out, but it looked like only a dead end.

“I will teach you how to open this room again if there should ever be a need,” Alucard whispered. “Touch here,” he put his hand high on the wall, “and here,” he dropped it the same way he had earlier. “Seth,” he whispered audibly and the wall was once more a door and swung inward. Alucard and Astrid exited into the hallway with many doors and secret passage closed behind them. Astrid watched as the door melted into the wall, leaving no trace it was ever there. When she turned back, Alucard was gone.

Astrid idly retraced her steps and pondered her new found ally. Her fingers found their way to the pendant that still hung from her neck. She could remember Simon giving it to her, then it being covered in blood when she had bitten Shadrach.  In a flash she remembered that she was supposed to be watching him. She quickened her pace and found a familiar passage that she knew would lead to the central stair. The sound of falling rain  echoed down the passage and a dim light illuminated the passage ahead. Astrid began winding her way up the stairs and stopped at the threshold where the rain fell. She put her hand out into the falling water and everywhere a rain drop fell she felt the prick of a needle made of ice. She hesitated for a moment, then turned and started to Lisa's room so she could talk to Vladimir.

“Aeline,” a voice said from above her. Astrid looked back to see Vlad emerge from the rain with his jaw open. His drenched face rapidly turned from shock to realization to anger as he stomped down the stairs. “Where have you been?” he said through clenched teeth. Astrid took a step backward, slipped on a damp step, and would have fallen if Vlad had not caught her by the arm. “Come,” he snarled, but his grip on her arm didn't give Astrid much of a choice. He hauled her back up the stairs and through the horrible rain until they came to a set of great double doors that led into a great circular building. Vlad threw the doors open, tossed Astrid inside, and slammed them shut behind him. The building was a single, enormous, room with a balcony circling the rim. Behind a circle of supporting pillars the walls were lined with shelves containing countless books. A few free standing shelves concealed the center of the room from view, but the domed ceiling painted to match a brilliant starry sky spread out above them. Astrid stumbled into a shelf, sending a few books falling to the carpeted floor, but quickly regained her feet and turned to face Vlad. She could see herself rushing at him and feel his body breaking by her hand. She wanted him dead, but knew it was folly to try.

“He was here,” Vlad said with contempt. “Where is he?”

“I don't know...”

“Don't lie to me.” Vlad did not yell, but his voice carried power with it that Astrid had to obey. The cold fury of his words swept past her like a gust of wind. He slowly stepped up to her and felt the cloth of her dress between his fingers but she dared not offer resistance. “He came and thou art yet living.” He paused and took a deep breath. “Did he gift this unto thee?” Astrid felt herself shaking and found no words to answer with. Vlad released her dress and paced like a wild animal. “If thou hast desires to remain living, then stay away from him.”

“Why?” Astrid stammered, finally finding her courage. “Will you kill me if I do?”

“He will,” Vlad answered. “Why he did not do so already is a mystery.” Astrid remembered what Alucard had said.

“He promised Simon,” she murmured to herself, but when Vlad looked at her she knew he had heard.

“The man who gave his blood to thee.” Astrid turned away, ashamed that she had let any information slip. The last thing she wanted was for Vlad to do to Simon what he had done to her father. “Do you know to whom belongs that dress?” Vlad asked, stumbling through the Latin.

“Aeline,” Astrid answered. Vlad nodded and Astrid was surprised to see sadness in his features.

“She had blue eyes.” Vlad's accent got a little thicker. “So blue the sky was shamed. They had light from a thousand stars. When she laugh it is so pure, the gods grow jealous and plot to steal her from me.” Astrid had always seen Vlad as the monster that killed her family, the menace that  haunted her life and destroyed life after life to get to her. The beast that had transformed her into one of his own. Yet now she felt something different. Whether it was pity, compassion, or simply understanding, she didn't know, but it was the first feeling she had felt for him other than unrestrained hate.

“I was lord over the land beyond the forest,” Vlad continued unbidden, and Astrid was willing to listen. “I always give my prayers and offerings to deaf gods. Then I meet Aeline and know that they are there. But the gods do not allow possession of her and strike her with the fever.” Astrid thought she saw a tear roll down his cheek, but couldn't be certain before he looked away. “I beg the gods to spare her, but they become deaf once more. So I give an oath to do anything to make her whole, and the fallen one answers. I covenant the blood of the holy in exchange for my wife. Just as this Simon gave his own blood for thee.” She had heard the tale before, but now she saw it differently. She would have done the same thing. Simon did do the same thing. The dress you now wear,” Vlad said with a sad smile, “was her favorite.” Astrid suddenly felt self conscious. “It suits you.”

There was a moment of silence as Astrid tried to sort through her feelings and failed miserably. She slowly stepped past where Vlad had stopped pacing and reached for the door. Vlad's voice barely carried over the sound of the falling rain, but it stopped Astrid with her hand on the door handle.

“Did Alucard tell you how she died?” Astrid turned and rather than seeing a monster she saw Vlad as a man. As a husband and father. “Did he tell you how he killed her? He betrays all who trust him. Be mindful young Astrid. Be careful in whom your trust is given.” Vlad turned and disappeared into the shadows of the library. Astrid opened the door and stepped into the painful rain. It had lightened up, but Astrid did not notice. She glanced at Shadrach as she passed and found both he and the man in the same position as before. Astrid wondered how long Shadrach's self control would last as she passed below ground level in a descent around the fountain. She went straight to her room and waited for dawn and the deathly sleep that came with it.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

Okay this is as far as I have written. As a matter of fact, I just finished writing and typing this chapter today. Thank you to everyone who read all of this. Your feedback has been and, I know, will continue to be great. I'll keep posting as I write, but it will probably be less frequent from now on. Enjoy!

*
xxxiii
Words*​
    “Everyone up! Something has happened!” Hazael's voice boomed through the still dark camp. Simon squinted from eyes that still longed to be be shut and saw that the sun was barely a faint glow on the horizon. “We must go,” Hazael continued. “Before this city is blockaded and under siege!” Simon quickly rolled his blankets and gave Gabe a knowing glance. Their stunt last night had caused more trouble than they thought. Simon stowed his borrowed things in a corner of a wagon and before he could offer any help, all the work was done. Orion motioned for Gabe and Simon to climb aboard the wagon and Simon's still sleepy body was glad it was his turn to ride. Beside Beside them, leading the horses, sat the thin dark haired man they had spoken to the previous night. The horses hooves clopped softly on the ground and wagon wheels creaked as the caravan ran away from the rising sun.

“I never introduced you last night,” Orion said apologetically as the team took to the road. “This is Izaac, Hazael's second in command.” The man nodded and Simon was relieved that they would be able to speak freely while riding.

“So, what happened?” he asked. “Why are we leaving so fast?”

Orion's mood suddenly grew as dark as the land around them only Simon suspected the sun wouldn't rise for him any time soon. “After we left, the entire garrison of imperial troops were summoned. I heard from Jephtah,” he gestured to a man on the road behind them, “that they sealed everyone in that house inside, then burnt it to the ground.”

Simon's jaw dropped and he thought he saw Gabe's eyes begin to tear.

“They suspected a rebellion and wanted to put it down before it got out of control. The fools started one. Every Vandal in the city declared war on them, and while most are still in hiding they've been awakened and it won't be long before they strike.”

Simon tried to imagine their simple act of protecting children starting a war and couldn't believe it.

“So the old couple and the kids?” Gabe asked even though he already knew the answer.

“All dead,” Orion muttered. They rode in silence for a long time, until the sun came up over the mountains and a stop was called for the morning meal. Simon collected his breakfast, then found a fallen tree to sit on. He gazed up at the quarter moon, which was barely visible in the morning sky, and stoically chewed a piece of bread. The mountains they had come from seemed very far away to Simon. He had never realized the world was so big. Endless hills stretched out before him and the forest that he knew was gone completely. Replaced by grassy hills with patches of short oak or something Simon thought looked similar. Simon stared down the road to the horizon, wondering where it would take them, when he heard a stick clatter at his feet. He idly picked it up as Orion and Gabe approached. Gabe sat beside Simon and Orion flourished his own stick.

“I don't have a spare sword, so these will have to do,” he said with a smile.

Gabe proceeded to see how quickly he could eat the pile of food he had been carrying as Simon swallowed the last of his own. “When do you want to start?” Simon asked. An instant later his knuckles were on fire as Orion struck the stick from his hand and put his own to Simon's chest.

“It's already begun.” Orion smiled a little wider. Simon massaged some feeling back into his hand and shot Orion a sour look.

“You could have warned me.”

“Why?” Orion countered. “Would and enemy warn you?” Using the end of his stick Orion flipped the other into his hand then placed it in Simon's. Simon rose to his feet and held the make-shift weapon in front of him.

“Are you ready now?” Orion taunted, then before Simon could answer he batted his stick aside and struck Simon's thigh with a loud crack. Simon knelt on his good leg, the motion of it causing his bad arm to ache a bit more, and tried not to get angry. After all, he had asked for this. Orion began to chuckle and made no effort to hide his amusement.

“Lesson number one,” the boy said as he once more retrieved Simon's fallen stick. “Always be prepared. Most fights last only a few seconds. The epic tales speak of battles that can last days, but that isn't how it works. Most of the time the winner is decided at the first touch of steel.”

Simon groaned and rose to his feet, and as he did so Orion handed him his weapon. Before Orion had taken another step Simon slashed at him. Orion's own weapon shot out so fast that Simon did not know what had happened until it was over. Orion had effortlessly blocked the blow and secured Simon's stick against the ground with his foot.

“Better,” Orion said, and Simon thought he heard the smallest hint of pride in his voice. Then Orion shattered the pride Simon had only begun to feel. “But you swing like an ape.” The boy patted Simon on the cheek with his free hand and Simon flushed with embarrassment.

“Moving on!” someone called, and instantly everyone began packing away to continue their trek. Simon noticed about a dozen people turn away from him and blushed all the more furiously. He wondered just how many had been watching. Within minutes the caravan was moving and Simon, Gabe, and Orion took a place near the front. The road was dusty and Simon was glad he wasn't at the back end of the pack.

“I think you're getting worse, Simon,” Gabe laughed as he plucked up a blade of grass and put it in his mouth.

“You're just getting better,” Simon replied. “And bigger.” He had not noticed before, but Gabe did seem taller and stronger than a week ago. Gabe had always been big, but now he seemed firm. He had always been an ox, but now he was a lion. “both of you put me to shame, that's for sure.” Simon had not meant for it to be a joke, but both Gabe and Orion laughed.

“Well, size matters,” Orion said. “Some people might try to say otherwise, but it does. That is why those of us who are not so gifted in stature,” Orion winked up at Simon, “have to be twice as good as people like Gabe.” Simon smiled until Gabe nudged him in the arm, which made him wince.

“You're plenty tough,” Gabe  said. “You just need to learn to use weapons.”

“There's a lot of truth to that,” Orion nodded. “But remember that all fights are not equal and you'll stay alive longer.” The three laughed softly and continued walking along the road that wove up and down hills toward the unknown.

After a few hours the road began to level and a small stream ran along the side of it. Although Simon's arm continued to ache he liked the sound of the stream and thought it helped a little. They waded through the small stream several times as the terrain leveled out, and Simon was feeling a bit better as the sun reached its peak. Simon was just beginning to see the hazy blue outline of hills in the distance when Gabe's stomach growled loudly in his ear.

“I'd say your belly was bottomless if I didn't have to look at it all day,” Simon bantered.

“If you weren't so short you wouldn't have to,” Gabe retorted with a grin. Simon reached down and snatched a pebble off the ground.

“The thin air must be getting to your head,” Simon said and tossed the pebble at Gabe's head, but it was swatted away before it hit its mark. Simon glanced to his other side and noticed that Orion was no longer next to them right before Gabe gave him a push that sent him stumbling forward.

“Throwing rocks must be easy when the ground is so close,” Gabe laughed. Simon quickly regained his feet and fell into step beside his friend once more.

“Where do you think Orion went?” 
the next moment a stick slapped Simon's good arm. “Hey that hurt,” Simon said right as he saw Orion coming in for the next strike. He barely managed to swat away the stick before it hit his head, then reached out for his attacker but fell short. Orion danced back a few paces and laughed lightly. “That's not fair,” Simon complained. “I don't have a weapon.”

“Whose fault is that?” Orion asked with a smile. He then swung at Simon's legs. Simon tried to jump over the swing, but only managed to be hit in the ankle rather than the knee. Simon saw the ground coming up at him, but could do nothing to avoid it and soon had his nose and mouth full of dirt. His face stung as he spat and struggled to regain his feet.

“You're lucky we're not walking behind the horses!” Simon yelled followed by another round of coughs.

“Why? What would you do about it?” Orion taunted, then offered Simon his hand. Simon took it and the boy lifted him to his feet. As he dusted himself off those who had been behind them began to pass and had a few choice words to say about it. Simon shook a cloud of dust from his hair and heard Orion chuckle.

“You think this is funny?” Simon asked incredulously.

“No,” Orion answered and pointed at those who had walked past. “Them, not you.”

Simon looked at the wagon rolling past him and those who were still muttering words he couldn't quite hear. Their clothes were different than his and their skin was darker for the most part, but he saw nothing funny about them. They didn't look as if they had said or heard anything funny, in fact they looked annoyed and upset, and Simon's face twisted in confusion. Simon listened and could only hear a few angry words and the creaking of wagon wheels. The three began walking once more, this time in the center of the group.

“Did you listen to what they were saying?” Orion asked.

“No,” Simon answered.

“I try to ignore things like that,” Gabe added.

Orion pointed to two men in striped robes walking ahead of them. “They suggested that you were  a donkey that had fallen in manure, but as you pointed out earlier, we were clearly in front of the horses.” He nodded at a man and woman to their left. “They thought that you resembled a Germanic dog cross bred with a pig.” Orion then glanced at the wagon that had passed them. “And Hazael there mentioned something to the effect that when you hit the dirt you somehow obtained unlawful carnal knowledge.”

Both Simon and Gabe had to laugh at the last comment, and all three of them laughed hysterically for a moment, drawing more than a few odd looks and murmurs from their fellow troupers.

“People don't know what they're saying,” Orion said after he could breathe without laughing.

“Or don't care,” Gabe said.

“They don't know the power of their own words,” Orion muttered so quietly that Simon almost didn't hear it. A moment later Orion hopped over a large rock in the path and turned upon landing to walk backwards. “So, what did you learn?” he asked cheerfully.

“That people are stupid,” Simon answered, sending both him and Gabe into another fit of laughter.

“About fighting,” Orion emphasized.

Simon calmed himself and said, “To carry a big stick.” Gabe laughed, but Orion considered the response.

“not a bad answer. Do you own a sword?”

“No,” Simon replied.

“Then expect to be outmatched both in size, strength, and equipment. You have to learn to outmaneuver a weapon even if you have none.” He handed Simon the stick he had used. “But carrying a big stick helps,” he added with a smile.

Simon smiled back and for the first time in days he felt happy. The sky was clear and the ground was warm. A cool breeze gave the trees and grass around them life, and the sound of the brook was music in Simon's ears. He was wounded and on a hopeless quest, but he was having fun. He hadn't felt this way since before Astrid had been taken. Simon wondered how Astrid was and instantly felt guilty. She was cursed and imprisoned, and he was having the time of his life.

“What's wrong?” Gabe asked, calling Simon back to reality.

“Nothing,” he answered right as Hazael's voice boomed across the countryside.

“We rest!”

Rolls and other small items of food were passed out, which Simon, Gabe, and Orion took gratefully. Orion checked Simon's wound and re-wrapped it. Before long the caravan was under way once more. Simon waited expectantly for another fighting lesson that didn't come, and later in the afternoon Orion was called on to give a song. The group never stopped and Orion didn't need them to. He quickly fetched his lute, climbed aboard Hazael's wagon, and began to play. Simon and Gabe had heard him play once before, but this time was different, not just the type of song, but the fullness of sound. He was not playing a saga as before, but his voice seemed to blend better with the sound of the instrument and his lute seemed better able to harmonize and match his tone. Orion played a number of songs, but neither Simon nor Gabe counted them. The songs were often simple and sometimes funny or silly, but always they told a story. Miles passed under foot as the train of wagons, merchants, travelers, and mercenaries lost themselves in the music's flow. Orion played and sang until the long summer day ended and the sun sank below the hills before them. Simon felt somewhat guilty about it, but he went to sleep that night with a smile on his face.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

I mentioned earlier that I had some of the later story written. I think now would be a good time to share some of that with you. This takes place four months after what is here. I tried to write it so that it could stand alone, so some of the descriptions may repeat. I originally intended it to be an alternate starting point as a short version of the story, but I don't think that is going to work. Let me know what you think I should do with it. Keep it by itself or tack it on to the other, and how I can improve it.

i

    Coranthin stared at the rain falling in the fields and had to smile. He had been working and tending his crop for a few weeks with no water and was afraid his crops might die, but the raid had come. Just as it always did. It didn't matter when it came, Coranthin would have hauled water to the field himself before he let it die. For the first time in a long time Coranthin felt peaceful. He was content to watch the rain fall from the family's small home. There were eight of them together and two other families close by. Their community was small, but they helped each other through the hard times and that was enough. In the distance small streams and rills were forming in the hills and Coranthin was glad the plants were stable enough to hold the topsoil together. The harvest would be good enough tho get them through the winter, and maybe extra to barter with.

The family made their usual noise as they set out their supper. Young Brigit shouted out orders that no one cared about, while Ragna set out wooden plates. Njord and Vibeke had been kind to Coranthin and he felt at home with their five children. Axel was the oldest and, being the same age as Coranthin, was preparing to start his own farm and family. He had had his eye on a neighbor's daughter for some time, and Njord knew it was only a matter of months until he left to make his own way. Coranthin suspected that that was the main reason Njord was so kind to him. He had no other sons and would need someone to take over his farm when he was gone. Ragna was the next child in line and, being a girl, it wouldn't do for her to take care of the farm and family on her own. Coranthin liked Ragna. She was quiet and had a great sense of humor. She had her mother's looks and her father's temperment, which was a good match. Coranthin had thought about her a lot lately, but she didn't seem interested in him at all. That left Freya who was barely old enough to consider. It was obvious that Njord and Vibeke were trying to match him up with Freya. She was nice and outgoing, but she reminded him too much of someone else. Brigit and Ingrid were like little sisters to him and constantly followed him because he was still a novelty.

Coranthin watched them all for a moment in silence. Freya and Vibeke had finished cooking. Ragna sat at the newly set table in silence while Axel pretended he was in charge. Brigit and Ingrid fought about something only the two of them knew about and Njord tried unsuccessfully to wrangle them. It was all new to Coranthin and he had to say he liked it. Freya crossed the small room to tell Coranthin that their dinner was ready. He knew Freya was trying extra hard to be close to him and watched for any kind of reaction from Ragna. Freya stepped up and softly touched his arm before telling him about the food.

"Thanks Freya," he replied, hardly taking his eyes Ragna, who gave no indication that she had noticed anything. He sat on a wood block at the table and breathed in the smell of steaming potatoes and mutton. It was plain food and nothing compared to what they had in the empire, but he thought it looked delicious just the same. Njord stood, just as he did every evening meal, and remained standing until everyone was quiet.

"I thanks Odin for family," he stammered. Coranthin was grateful he was speaking Latin, but wished he didn't try so hard. "We may meet again in Asgard court." Coranthin smiled at Ragna next to him and whispered so that only she could hear, "Make that Hel for me."

The two laughed softly as the family began their meal. The rain continued to fall on the small home and drench the earth. While the earth was wet and cold Coranthin knew that the whole world was warm within four walls and a thatched roof.

ii

    Miles away a giant of a man could be seen taking shelter in the forest. His companion was smaller and less noticeable only because of the giant she traveled with. The man looked as though he was a creature of myth roaming the real world for his size, just as the woman with him did for her beauty. The two slowly picked their way through the trees in a vain attempt to keep themselves dry until they came to a small clearing with a monolithic gray stone standing as a sentinel in its center. The large man looked small next to the stone as the two took shelter in its shadow. The giant removed the blanket he had been using as a cloak to reveal a tan face with blunt features and sun bleached hair. The woman was tall for a normal person, but looked small in her present company. Her long gray hair fell to her ankles in a ponytail, the color having nothing to do with her young age. Both looked in their early twenties, but their eyes spoke of more experience than the most traveled elders. The two waited patiently, listening to the falling rain until a small shadow made its way toward them. The shadow quickly crossed the clearing to the stone and threw off its cloak to reveal the face of a young girl. Short red hair fell around her young face and one beaded tassel of hair fell beside her face. The other two each gave the girl a quick embrace before she started her report.

"I believe I found something, but perhaps you should tell me what you found first."

The man took the hilt of a sword, fashioned like feathered wings, and hefted a blade wrapped in the blanket that had served as his cloak. "Take it," he said, handing it to the girl. "I barely found it and already it's getting to me."

"None of us should hold onto it for too long," the girl answered as she took the sword that was nearly as tall as she was.

"It makes me wonder how he carried it for so long," the woman said.

"That's why we need him back," the girl replied sadly.

The giant gave her a sympathetic look and had compassion in his voice. "You found him then?"

"Yes."

The faces of the other two brightened. "you've spoken to him?"

"No," the girl sighed. "It would be best if you did that." A long silence followed until the girl spoke again. "It won't be easy."

There was another long silence, but this time it was broken by the man. "I miss him."

"We all do," the woman echoed. The three gazed into the falling rain where the two that constituted the rest of their group approached.

iii

    Coranthin went about his usual chores the next morning, and as he did, he remembered how he had met Njord and been taken in. He had been looking for somewhere to settle down and disappear when he saw Njord and Axel arguing in their field. Coranthin knew he wouldn't be followed in daylight, but he glanced over his shoulder anyway. He would have to cover a lot of ground if he was going to lose his pursuer. He deviated from his course to go around the bickering farmers, but then thought better of it. His hunter was expecting a chase, expecting him to run, but if he stopped now perhaps they would pass him by. It was a long shot, but he knew how futile an effort it would be to try and out run them. He corrected his course again, this time so that he would pass close by the older man and boy. He glanced over his shoulder twice more out of habit before he reached them. The older man called out to him as he passed and Coranthin wasn't surprised that he didn't know the language. It sounded vaguely germanic, but there were so many dialects around here that even if Coranthin did know the language he still had little chance of being able to communicate.

"Hello," Coranthin greeted.

"Is that Latin you speaking?" the old man asked through a thick accent.

"Yes," Coranthin replied, "how's the harvest?"

The man said something in his native tongue to the boy, then answered. "It going good. Where is stranger from?"

"Over the sea and above the sky," Coranthin replied truthfully, knowing that no one in their right mind would believe it. The older man jabbered excitedly to the boy and the boy laughed in response. Coranthin waited for the man to speak, but instead it was the boy who broke the silence.

"My father wonder's how many of the nine worlds you have been to." The boy laughed again, then continued before Coranthin could explain. "My name is Axel and this is my father Njord." Axel held out his hand and Coranthin accepted it.

"Coranthin," he said as he released the boy's hand. "You speak Latin very well."

Axel smiled at the compliment. "My mother and father taught all of us. Me and my sisters are fluent, but my parents weren't raised with it."

Coranthin didn't know how much these people knew of eastern myths, but he supposed that even if they did it was so far from the truth that they would never suspect his background. "I wonder if perhaps you have any olive oil to trade?"

Axel translated a few words, but before he had finished Coranthin heard something coming out of the woods behind him and turned to look in a defensive crouch. A small flock of sheep came one by one from the forest followed by a young lady who looked as though she lived with the animals. Coranthin's nerves took a few moments to settle, after which he turned back to the father and son. Axel looked to Njord with anxious eyes before the man waved him away. Axel ran to the flock, which was now following a small path toward a distant farm, and embraced the girl that was leading them.

"Heh, kids!" Njord grumbled. Coranthin waited a long moment and wondered if Njord had forgotten about him, then the man gave him a long look. "You in trouble," he stammered, "running?"

Coranthin had to smile at how quickly he had given himself away. "If I could stay the night, I would appreciate it." Coranthin was surprised at his own words. After all he had been through and done he was still willing to put others in danger for his own sake. "No," he corrected himself, "never mind, I'll find somewhere else." He had not even taken a step away before he felt Njord's hand on his shoulder.

"Wait, you stay. We give olive you."

Coranthin knew he would regret it, but something in the man's eyes convinced him to stay. This time would be different. "Thank you."

That had been more than a month ago, and despite what Coranthin had felt then he had never regretted it. He grabbed a spade and trudged his way across the muddy ground. Njord had told him that the snows would come in only a week's time, and he had to have everything harvested before then. He went about his work of collecting roots and turning fertilizer into the soil to prepare it for the next year. The morning wore on. Coranthin could see Njord working in the distance and could hear Freya yelling at their few sheep and cattle. He looked at the small cottage that he had learned to call home and saw Ragna through the open door helping her mother pack food for the winter. He took a moment to take in the sight until Ragna looked up. At first he thought she was looking at him and turned away with red cheeks, but then he noticed she was not looking at him, but past him.

iv

    He turned and couldn't believe what he saw. They were still a long way off, maybe they hadn't seen him. Maybe it was a coincidence. Coranthin quickly wheeled his cart full of roots behind the house to the cellar, hoping that if he stayed out of sight they might pass by. He wasn't surprised that they had found him, just that they had only now found him. He was expecting this a month ago or not at all. He dropped his cart off at the closed cellar door and didn't bother to unload it before he made his way to the small stable that housed the family's single horse and milk cow. He closed the door securely behind him, then peered through the gaps in the warped wall boards at the two figures that approached Njord at the far end of the field. He had a sinking feeling in his stomach and knew he was found. His mind raced through what he should do next, and it wasn't until he started pacing restlessly that he discovered he wasn't alone.

"What's wrong Coranthin?" Freya asked as she rose from her stool and dusted herself off. Coranthin saw a half filled pail of milk under the cow and tried to think of an excuse to tell her.

"Just seeing if you need any help," he said with a fake smile.

Freya gave him a questioning look, then shrugged. "Can you feed her while I finish milking?"

"Sure," Coranthin sighed with relief. He took the hay fork and scooped grassy stalks into the feeding trough.

"So, what brings you here, out of the field?" Freya asked with a smile. "You just wanted to be alone with me?" 

She said it as if she were joking, but Coranthin thought he heard some hopefulness in her tone. Coranthin was about to answer when there was a knock at the stable door. Freya stared at him in confusion and he realized how frightened he must look. "I'm not here," he whispered right before diving into the stack of hay. He couldn't see anything after that, but he heard Freya laugh softly as she opened the door. Njord's voice greeted her.

"Good morning to Freya. Will you get Coranthin out of hay pile for me?"

Coranthin had to laugh at how easily his meager cover had been blown. "No need," he said as he rose with stalks sticking from his tunic and hair. He knew what he would see before he looked out the open door. Right behind Njord stood a tall young man with sun bleached hair and a long sleeveless red coat, beside a young woman in a green tunic with gray hair that fell past her knees. "I expected you a month ago," Coranthin said as he exited the stable.

"You didn't make it that easy," the man replied as Coranthin motioned for them to follow him to the house. Coranthin could feel Njord and Freya's eyes on him as he led the two strangers to a more private place to talk. Coranthin had expected this to happen some time ago, but now he found himself unprepared. He opened the door of the two room home and saw Vibeke and Ragna, one packing food while the other worked a loom. The two women stopped what they were doing as soon as they saw the two strangers in the doorway.

"I'm sorry," Coranthin said to Vibeke, "but can I borrow the house for a few minutes?"

Vibeke nodded and motioned for Ragna to follow her out. Coranthin was shocked when he saw Ragna hesitate. She was concerned for him, and as nervous as Coranthin was, the idea of it made him glad.

"Come," Vibeke beckoned, and this time Ragna began to follow. As she passed Coranthin touched her shoulder and smiled.

"I'll be alright," he said softly, and with that reassurance Ragna left the room. Coranthin was left alone beneath the shadow of the giant in the doorway, but right then he felt ten feet tall. The two travelers entered and took seats at the far end of the table in the center of the room. Coranthin closed the door behind them and sat facing them.

"It's good to see you, Simon," the big man said with a wide smile.

"Good to see you too, Gabe," Coranthin replied. "Grey," he smiled and nodded to the woman and she smiled back. "But I think you are mistaken, my name is Coranthin now."

"You look good," Gabe said. "You look like you're happy here."

"I am," Coranthin assured a little too quickly for it to be the truth. "You've grown, and Grey you look as beautiful as ever."

The woman shot him a look that would make most men fall to their knees, but Coranthin knew her too well to be caught in her snare. "How long do you think it will last?" she asked softly. Coranthin had no answer, so she continued. "I've tried what you're doing and the past always caught up with me."

Coranthin looked away and refused to say anything. Finally Gabe broke the silence.

"We need you."

"No," Coranthin half shouted. "I can't help you, and even if I could, I'm needed here."

"You can't replace her. You know that don't you?"

"She doesn't want me."

"Do you think she had a choice?" There was a short silence where Coranthin had no fast answer to shoot back. "After what she went through, after what she had to become..."

"She abandoned me, Gabe."

"No, she left to save you. She never abandoned you."

The memories were to strong and Coranthin could feel them start to seep from his eyes. "What do you want me to do?" he cried. "I'm not a Nephilim, not a Varcolac. I'm not Atlantian, or Nosferatu. I don't have noble blood! I'm not even any good with a sword!" He then added in a softer tone, "I have no guardians, no chance, no hope."

The other two sat silently until Gabe softly said, "That never stopped you before."

Coranthin no longer tried to stop the flood of tears that poured down his cheeks. "Do you know what I did?"

"You can't stop now, Simon, we've come too far."

Coranthin stared at a pebble on the floor near his toes. "Tell that to Riga," he whispered. He opened his mouth, but no words came. The memories were too horrible to tell. Coranthin was blinded by tears and didn't notice Gabe and Grey patiently waiting for a few minutes. He tried once more, but the only words that escaped his lips were, "Eighty-two."

"Eighty-two what?" Gabe asked intently.

"That's how many people I killed," Coranthin barely got out each word. "Eighty-two and... My brother."

Gabe and Grey wore faces of such confusion that under other circumstances they would have looked comical. Coranthin took a deep breath and prepared himself to tell the tale.


----------



## Frivle Dilby

The month of July is always busy, so it's been a while, but I finally finished another chapter. Right now the story is getting more into some filler parts in between major events, so any comments would be helpful. Does it negatively affect the flow of the story? Is it down right boring? I've read books before where it seemed like the author got tired of the story half way through and I don't want that to happen, so please critique away.

*xxxiv
Choices*​
    The balcony always felt peaceful and seemed to draw her there, but tonight Astrid stopped to sit with Vladimir in the courtyard. She had just come from visiting Lisa and although her skin still had marks and scars across it, Astrid was amazed at how fast Lisa was healing. Astrid had only stayed a few minutes so that Lisa could rest, but before she left Lisa had told her that by the next night she would be fully recovered. Astrid approached Vladimir cautiously. She was unsure whether his agitation toward her had subsided and thought it best to keep to a safe distance. She took a seat on the edge of the fountain beyond arms reach of him and followed his line of sight to where Shadrach and the old man huddled against the church doors. The man clutched a piece of stale, moldy bread against his chest as if it were his only child and every now and then took a small bite. Shadrach sat with a blank stare and was shivering despite how warm it was. His skin looked pale and he didn't look well at all. Astrid rose to her feet and began bridging the gap between them when Vladimir spoke.

“Don't. He is in no danger yet.” 

Astrid glanced from Vladimir to Shadrach and back again. She hated turning her back on Shadrach, but knew she could trust Vladimir and returned to her spot at the fountain. Astrid gazed up at the stars and anywhere except where Shadrach sat shaking.

“I talked with Lisa,” Astrid said just to have something to keep herself distracted. Vladimir gave no indication that he had heard her and could have easily been mistaken for a statue like the one in the water behind him. “She said she would be better tomorrow,” Astrid continued. She looked for any kind of response from Vladimir, but found none. She wondered what he was feeling. Was he angry at her? Was he sad? What did he want? She sighed in exasperation and followed Vladimir's stare once more to Shadrach. She could hear his pulse though it was faint and irregular. It made her hungry, but she pushed her yearning aside and looked once more into the sky. “The stars seem brighter than before,” she said, no longer expecting a response, but still hoping. “The sky is so full, but before it always seemed so empty. Lonely.”

“Your eyes have changed,” Vladimir said and Astrid wanted to smile because she had coaxed him into speaking, but kept her happiness to herself.

“So there were always this many stars?” she asked just to keep him talking.

“Human eyes seek the light and need it to see. They capture it, that is why they are so dark. Our kind reject the light. That is why the sun blinds us.”

“Do you know about the stars?”

Vladimir chuckled softly at the question. “I was born in darkness. I live in darkness. My life is the night. How could I not?”

“Bram used to say that the stars told stories. He would tell us about great hunters or bears or dragons, but I can't see them. The whole sky seems too crowded for them now.”

“You said you thought the stars were lonely,” Vladimir smiled sadly. “I was always told that they are proof that we are not alone.”

Astrid cocked her head and shot Vladimir a look of perplexion.

“Do you know how they came into being?” Vladimir asked.

Astrid shook her head and gazed up at the moonless sky once more.

“Legends say that when man was young and still in the presence of the gods, that there were no stars in the sky. There was only sun by day and moon by night. Then when man left the presence of the gods and the gods saw him wandering in darkness, they put the stars in the heavens to be a guide and remind him of what once was. Also to tell him where he is going and light his way.” Both of them thought silently for a moment before Vladimir continued. “No one knows what they are, but my own belief is that the stars were not made by the gods at all. I believe they were made by people who defied the gods and reached so high into the heavens that they ripped holes in the sky.”

Astrid smiled. She hadn't known Vladimir was a poet at heart. “A lot of people must have reached the heavens,” she said and gazed into the starry sky.

“Nothing is impossible,” Vladimir said quietly. “That is why I think the stars are there.”

Astrid thought of Simon and his search for a cure for her. “Nothing is impossible,” she echoed. A sudden gasp from Shadrach drew their attention and Astrid impulsively rushed forward. Shadrach began to moan and lurch uncontrollably as if he were having a seizure. Before Astrid was half way to him Vladimir appeared like a wall in front of her.

“You can not go to him. It is forbidden.”

Astrid pushed Vladimir aside, but he was so big that she may as well have gone around him. She was done following orders. She had let Lisa be tortured and vowed it would never happen again. She would not abandon Shadrach. She knelt next to the boy and put her hand on his shoulder.

“What's wrong?”

He jerked away and moaned. “No, not again.” He reached out for the man only a few feet away, then jerked his hand back as if he had been burned. Astrid looked back at Vladimir with a worried face.

“What's happening?” she asked. Vladimir stayed where he was, indicating that he wasn't going to help and that she shouldn't either.

“He is beginning to change.”

“I thought he had to drink blood for that,” Astrid said, beginning to panic.

“He does,” Vladimir answered, “and he is fighting not to.” Astrid looked at Shadrach and saw the color of his eyes fade until they were all white. His mouth was open and his teeth looked sharp and unusually white. He moaned again and lunged at the old man. Astrid held him back, but the old man jumped away and hit the end of his chain, causing him to lose his treasured lump of bread.

“We have to help him,” Astrid pleaded. She could see her words beginning to sway Vladimir as he shifted his weight uncomfortably.

“I can not,” he persisted. “It is my duty to see that my father's wishes are carried out.” A soft laugh came form the shadows and a moment later it was joined by another.

“That's right brother, do your duty.” Anhael stepped from the shadows the the right of the cathedral, then another voice came from the left.

“Your sympathy is in vain.” Eve chuckled as she emerged into the courtyard. “The kind thing to do would be to give him the blood he seeks.” The two stopped on either side of Astrid, like predators circling their prey. She looked to Vladimir for any kind of assurance.

“It is still his choice,” he answered her unasked question.

“Unless you force him,” Anhael sneered. At the same time Shadrach launched himself toward the old man again. This time it took all of Astrid's strength to hold him back.

“This doesn't look like much of a choice to me,” she half snarled at Vladimir. Her attention was brought back to Shadrach when she felt him grab her hand.

 “Astrid?” Shadrach gasped. He was sweating and breathing heavily, but his eyes had returned to normal.

“I'm here,” Astrid answered, trying to sound calm. Shadrach struggled to speak, but only managed to moan. His mouth formed the words, but his voice seemed unable to say them.

“It... Hurts,” he finally said through clenched teeth. Astrid looked to Vladimir for help, but he remained motionless. She began to rise to her feet.

“Vladimir, what do I...” She suddenly fell back to the ground when Shadrach's grip on her hand tightened.

“...Don't leave me.” Shadrach swallowed and wet his lips. “Don't... Alone.”

Astrid nodded as tears began to form in her eyes. “I'm right here,” she answered with a shaking voice. She bit her lip and forced the tears back. She wouldn't let herself cry. Shadrach continued to breathe heavily for a few minutes, then stopped completely. Astrid could not hear his pulse and looked questioningly to Vladimir. He remained expressionless and she began to fear the worst. A sudden tug on her hand brought her back around to face Shadrach. His face was coated in sweat and so contorted with pain that he was hardly recognizable. His eyes appeared dead once more and his teeth were sharp. Astrid let out a startled breath as Shadrach closed his jaws around her throat. She expected it to hurt, or for herself to grow faint as she had the first time, but she felt nothing. After the moment of initial shock had passed she pushed Shadrach off of her and he fell limp to the cobbled pavement.

All was silent for long seconds. The last bit of the moon was beginning to rise over the mountains in the east and cast long shadows across the castle. Astrid could feel the heat being pulled out of the air by the cold stone beneath her as if the castle itself were a creature that stole life. The silence was absolute and felt like it filled the whole world. The shallow breathing and faint heartbeat of the old man thundered in Astrid's ears and Astrid wondered what it would be like to be terrified and alone, surrounded by monsters. The silence lasted so long that Astrid thought it may never end. Was Shadrach truly dead? Had she killed him? Astrid edged closer to the boy's body, then he suddenly moaned and shifted, startling Astrid and causing her to flinch away. Shadrach was face down in the corner of the cathedral door and turned his head just enough to see Astrid. A gurgling sound came from his throat and Astrid noticed that his eyes were their normal color again.

“Please...” The rest of what he was trying to say came out in incomprehensible wheezes. Astrid moved to his side once more and held his hand. What was she supposed to do?

“Be strong,” she said, but wasn't sure if her words could get through to him. Astrid glanced at the old man and looked at Shadrach once more. He was too young to die and the old man was doomed anyway. Should she sacrifice one to save the other, or could they both make it through after all?

“Vladimir,” Astrid said over her shoulder, “if he doesn't taste blood he will live, right?”

“He will not transform,” Vladimir admitted, “but he is very weak. He will most likely not survive.”

Just when Lisa was beginning to recover it was her fault all over again. How many more people would have to suffer because of her weakness?

“Let us make the choice easier for him,” said Anhael, who Astrid had completely forgotten was there. He stepped up to the old man, who began chanting or reciting something in a foreign language, and knelt down. Anhael ran his clawed fingertips across the man's chest, ripping his tunic and leaving bright red stripes of blood behind. The scent of fresh blood washed over Astrid like a warm blanket, but she managed to keep herself from moving. Every muscle tensed and blood lust filled the air, but only Shadrach lurched upright and sprang for the bloodied man. Astrid clung to his tunic, but couldn't find a good enough grip. Shadrach thrashed like a cornered animal and after kicking Astrid in the eye finally broke loose. Astrid squinted through the pain and saw Shadrach stop mere inches away from the old man with his mouth open and gleaming teeth sharp and ready. Everything was frozen for an instant, then Shadrach shuddered and the monster melted away. Shadrach scrambled back toward Astrid, his chains clattering loudly across the ground. Astrid couldn't believe it. He had stopped himself. She welcomed him back and held him like a child.

“No,” he repeated over and over. His whole body shook uncontrollably and Astrid knew he was past the limits of his strength and willpower.  Anhael stepped back with a sour look and meticulously licked his fingers clean.

“You bore me,” Anhael said after he had finished.

“Come Anhael,” Eve concurred. “I can't bear to be here any longer.” The two walked toward the outer wall, Anhael giving Astrid a threatening look as he passed, and hopped the giant wall as if it were a picket fence. Quiet settled into the courtyard. Vladimir remained standing a few paces away and Astrid continued to cradle Shadrach. He constantly shook, sometimes violently, but never lost himself to the monster within again.

“Did I hurt him?” Shadrach asked in one of his calmer moments.

“No,” Astrid answered with pride. “You were very brave.” As hours passed he shook less and less, and his breathing got shallower and fainter. The light of approaching dawn began to grow in the east and still Vladimir kept his vigil and Astrid held her dying victim and friend.

“I'm sorry,” she would whisper every so often, but never knew if he heard her. As the eastern sky brightened and was near blinding Shadrach struggled weakly and began to choke and cough. The sun broke above the the tops of the mountains like and enemy breaching a line of defense. The cathedral cast a long shadow over the four figures in the courtyard, protecting them from the awful light. Astrid still felt the dead heaviness of day, but she was in no immediate danger yet. She wouldn't leave Shadrach, not until it was over. His skin looked almost transparent and he seemed to be made of sticks.

“Astrid,” he said softly and she leaned forward to hear. “Thank you.” His last breath left him and with it his life ended. Astrid steeled herself against the sorrow and grief she felt rising in her. She cradled the boy's body against her own until she felt Vladimir touch her shoulder.

“Come,” he said softly. “You can say goodbye to him tomorrow. Astrid had little desire to rise, which made her dead limbs seem that much more heavy. Vladimir supported her as they clung to the shadows and retreated underground. Astrid reached the corridor on the stairs where she and Vladimir would part ways and stopped.

“He did have a choice, didn't he?” she asked Vladimir who was still descending in front of her. He stopped and without turning answered.

“There is always a choice.” He disappeared into the darkness and Astrid did likewise.


----------

